#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-22
<vubuntor171> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor171> có ai không
<vubuntor171> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor171> alo
<vubuntor171> có ai không cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor171> halo
<n0bawk> ko co'
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> ngu? het roi
<vubuntor171> :@
<vubuntor171> ngủ mà trả lời
<vubuntor171> cho hỏi 1 câu
<vubuntor171> có cách nào sử dụng Zing Play trên ubuntu 11.04 k vậy
<vubuntor171> halo
<vubuntor171> alo
<vubuntor171> à lố
<vubuntor171> ồ lá
<C4NoC> nope
<C4NoC> say no with zing
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor171> :(
<vubuntor171> thiệt thòi
<vubuntor296> ai co the giup minh ko
<vubuntor296> minh moi lam quen voi ubuntu
<vubuntor771> hellu
<vubuntor771> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor771> sao lap top cua mjnh cai dat ubuntu khong nhan duoc wifi zay?
<C4NoC> wifi gi`
<vubuntor771> thi khong connect duoc zoi song wifi
<vubuntor771> :(
<vubuntor687> mấy bác ơi cho e hỏi: sao e cài win rồi cài Ubuntu lúc chọn phân vùng nó cứ báo là trong máy chưa có OS nào là sao vậy.
<vubuntor687> mấy bác ơi cho e hỏi: sao e cài win rồi cài Ubuntu lúc chọn phân vùng nó cứ báo là trong máy chưa có OS nào là sao vậy?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cho.n the^' na`o?
<vubuntor611> Ai giup e voi, e sau khi khoi dong lai may bao : fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 roi k vao dc ubutnu nua :(
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> root co' van de a`
<vubuntor611> vao man hinh den xi , hien : fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2  1 loat dong OK nua roi dung yen k vao dc ubutnu nua :(
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> teo o`i
<C4NoC> 1 loat ok?
<C4NoC> ca'i j` ok?
<C4NoC> no' de^'n dau ma` ko va`o dc
<vubuntor611> 1 loat cai staring va stop cai gi y :(
<vubuntor611> em dang nhet dia cdlive vao :(
<vubuntor611> neu cai lai lan nua thi la cai ubutn 4 lan trong 1 thang roi :((, bao nhieu du lieu :((
<vubuntor611> ban 11.10 nay dung chan qua :(
<vubuntor293> anh ơi cho em hỏi: e cài win7 trước sau đó cài ubuntu lúc chia phân vùng nó cứ báo là ổ cứng chưa có OS nào là sao thế?
<C4NoC> vubuntor293: chia cho no' 1 partition tro^'ng
<C4NoC> vubuntor293: ro^`i cho.n ca`i / va`o do'
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor611:  vai~ 11.10?
<C4NoC> wtf
<C4NoC> vubuntor611: ai ba?o xa`i 11.10?
<C4NoC> xa`i beta co`n la j` nua
<vubuntor293> e chia rồi vào nó nhận cả ổ 500Gb luôn lúc ấy tạo phân vùng mới cho nó thì win bị lỗi luôn.
<vubuntor495> alo alo
<vubuntor495> có ai k
<vubuntor495> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor495> alo
<vubuntor495> có ai k
<vubuntor495> cho mình hỏi
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor495> các bạn hướng dẫn mình cài đặt và chơi giả lập ps 1 đc k :D
<vubuntor520> permission denied
<vubuntor520> ???
<_Tux_> ???
<vubuntor520> setup ubuntu 11.04 in winxp
<_Tux_> (đi translate sang Tiếng Ta đã, khó hiểu Tiếng Tây quá)
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor520> cài đặt ubuntu 11.04 trong win xp sp 2
<C4NoC> trong là sao
<vubuntor520> gặp lỗi errno 13
<C4NoC> chia 1 partition đi
<C4NoC> rồi cài trực tiếp vào
<vubuntor520> có đc chia đâu ma chia
<vubuntor520> khởi động bằng xp
<_Tux_> vubuntor520: Wubi hở
<vubuntor520> bỏ đĩa ububuntu vào
<vubuntor520> chạy wubi
<vubuntor520> chonj cài song song win
<C4NoC> no no
<C4NoC> hok chơi wubi
<vubuntor520> chọn cài vào ổ C
<vubuntor520> chạy được 1 lúc thì báo permission denied
<_Tux_> vubuntor520: thì chạy với quyền admin có sao lolz
<vubuntor520> làm thế nào bây giờ
<_Tux_> vubuntor520: mà đấy có phải cài // đâu
<vubuntor520> mình đang là admin mà
<_Tux_> không biết, acc bạn đang dùng
<vubuntor520> user có tư cách là admin
<_Tux_> không có quyền làm gì đó
<vubuntor520> boot bằng đĩa ubuntu
<vubuntor520> chọn cài đặt
<vubuntor520> thấy màn hình hiện ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor520> và các dấu chấm ... chạy mãi
<vubuntor520> ???
<vubuntor520> help
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor520> help
<C4NoC> boot = đĩa?
<vubuntor520> yes
<C4NoC> boot để cài trực tiếp hả?
<C4NoC> hay sau khi chạy wubi?
<vubuntor520> cài trực tiếp
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chờ lâu hok?
<vubuntor520> chờ mãi
<vubuntor520> ko ai giúp đc à?
<vubuntor520> chan the nhi
<C4NoC> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-23
<vubuntor519> hey!
<vubuntor519> có ai giúp với!!
<vubuntor150> ##vnsecurity
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> wut?
<Kid--> Jl
<Kid--> Xi ca loa
<kid__> 123
<dungwd> alo
<vubuntor560> hi
<vubuntor560> cho minh hoi tai sao cai tt mscorefonts mai~ ma` ko dc
<vubuntor560> hi
<vubuntor560> co ai ko vay
<vubuntor560> @@
<nobawk> ko được như lào?
<vubuntor169> hey
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor169> Cho em hoi~ cai phan mem go tieng viet cho ubuntu ^_^
<vubuntor169> dung lenh sudo apt-get duoc ko
<vubuntor061> có ai cho tớ hoit phát
<vubuntor061> tớ dùng 10.04
<vubuntor061> tớ muốn cài firefox
<vubuntor061> 6.0
<vubuntor061> lên FF down về 1 gói
<vubuntor061> giải nén ra rùi
<vubuntor061> làm cái gì tiếp để cho nó lên hả bạn
<vubuntor169> minh ko bit :) dang di hoi~ ne
<CoconutCrab> hmm, add cái repo của firefox vào trong ubuntu\
<vubuntor061> hum trc dùng 11.04
<vubuntor061> nó tự update
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu 10.04 firefox 6
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-to-install-firefox-6-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<vubuntor061> nhưng hình như
<bksupybot`> Title: How to Install Firefox 6 in Ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04? (at mygeekopinions.blogspot.com)
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<vubuntor061> ok thank
<vubuntor061> xong có phải khởi động lại không bạn
<vubuntor061> thế cái pidgin thì thế nào hả bạn
<vubuntor061> :dp
<vubuntor061> :p
<vubuntor169> Cho minh hoi~ voi. minh download nhieu font de vao 1 thu muc roi, gio cai dat the nao day
<CoconutCrab> copy vào thư mục .fonts trong home
<CoconutCrab> rồi gõ lệnh fc-cache -fv
<vubuntor662> trời ơi có ai chỉ mình
<vubuntor662> up lên pidgin 2.10 trên 10.04 k
<CoconutCrab> .g pidgin repo ubuntu
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<bksupybot`> Title: Download Pidgin for Ubuntu (at www.pidgin.im)
<vubuntor662> làm theo cái của nó ý
<vubuntor662> xong nó vẫn cứ 2.9
<vubuntor239> alo xin hoi loi nay la gi a
<vubuntor239> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kid__> tắt bớt 1 program đi
<vubuntor472> cho  hoi lam  the nao de co command airmon-ng
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<vubuntor472> kismet  cung the a
<CoconutCrab> owf
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<vubuntor472> thank
<vubuntor250> alo
<vubuntor250> có ai ở đó k
<vubuntor250> cho mình hỏi có cách nào để đưa Hiren boot vào grub 2 không vậy?
<vubuntor250> window xp chạy // của mình gặp lỗi nên cần gấp
<vubuntor250> có ai hd mình không vậy
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor250> không được àk
<vubuntor250> cái gì cũng đc
<vubuntor250> đại loại là dùng để ghost đó bản
<C4NoC> chi vậy?
<vubuntor250> đại loại là dùng để ghost đó bạn
<vubuntor250> norton ghost chẳng hạn
<C4NoC> ghost thì nhét đĩa vào ghost
<vubuntor250> tiếc là mấy k ổ đĩa
<vubuntor250> còn usb thì hư
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> vubuntor250: thế google đi
<vubuntor250> :( sáng h` google tìm nát
<C4NoC> lý thuyết là dc
<vubuntor250> thực hiện ?
<vubuntor250> mình cần 1 thứ gì đó đại loại là ghost có thể vào từ grub2
<C4NoC> chưa làm nên chịu
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor250> :(
<vubuntor250> còn các bạn khác thì sao?
<vubuntor250> chỉ còn mình bạn trực à :(
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> .g hiren boot from grub
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd-on-usb-disk
<bksupybot`> Title: Hiren's BootCD From USB Flash Drive (Pen Drive) - www.hiren.info (at www.hiren.info)
<vubuntor250> để mình nhét thử 1 đống tiếng anh thử hỉu hem :D
<vubuntor250> àk
<vubuntor250> cái này là dùng cho usb rùi bạn
<vubuntor250> mình cần là trực tiếp từ hdd
<C4NoC> http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/38759.hva
<vubuntor250> mình vào link bạn nhưng nó bảo là cấm truy cập
<C4NoC> login
<vubuntor250> vào đc rùi
<C4NoC> http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/
<vubuntor250> bạn
<vubuntor250> cái quan trọng là bạn đưa mình link down grub4dos cho ubuntu đc k
<vubuntor250> mình chưa hề biết nó là cái gì mà chưa từng thấy
<kid__> .g grub4dos
<bkphenny> kid__: http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub4dos/
<bksupybot`> Title: GRUB4DOS and WINGRUB | Download GRUB4DOS and WINGRUB software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<C4NoC> vubuntor250: chịu khó google đi
<vubuntor250> C4NoC
<vubuntor250> cái web mikas blog của bạn gửi
<vubuntor250> là nó nói là có thể khởi động boot file iso trên grub thông qua grml phải không bạn
<vubuntor250> bạn có thể chỉ mình 1 cách trực tiếp được không
<vubuntor250> mình không thể hiễu hết được những gì mà bạn đã gửi cho mình đọc
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> chưa làm bao giờ
<C4NoC> hem bít
<vubuntor250> mình đọc trên web đó mình có đọc các cm nói là đã thành công
<vubuntor250> bạn có kiến thức về tiếng anh cũng như dòng lệnh trong khung
<vubuntor250> bạn hd mình
<vubuntor250> mình đã nắm 1 phần nhưng không thể hiểu đc những thứ trong dòng lệnh
<C4NoC> man, search
<C4NoC> đọc
<rmrf> =))
<rmrf> C4NoC huong dan nhiet tinh vcd
<C4NoC> :3
<minhthong> xubuntu keyboart shortcuts cho nao vay cac banj
<CoconutCrab> preference -> keyboards, tab số 2
<minhthong> xubuntu keyboart shortcuts ở chỗ nào vậy các bạn
<minhthong> thanks
<minhthong> các bạn có ebook nào dạy xubuntu ko cho mình xin với
<minhthong> mở cửa sổ folder muốn mở new tab dùng hotkey gì?
<minhthong> bên ubuntu thì bấm ctrl+T
<minhthong> còn xu bun tu thì bấm gì?
<CoconutCrab> nó chưa có tab
<CoconutCrab> :3
<minhthong> vậy mình làm sao lập trình cho nó có tab?
<CoconutCrab> hmm, mở code ra thêm vào?
<minhthong> muốn chỉnh độ sáng mặc định cho xubuntu thì làm sao?
<minhthong> bên ubuntu chỉ cần vô power bynary chỉnh lại
<CoconutCrab> chịu, không có
<minhthong> ẹc
<minhthong> vậy từ xubuntu muốn đổi qua ubuntu được ko?
<minhthong> sao mà giao diện xfce4 này kém thế nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> hmm, được
<minhthong> bằng cách nào?
<CoconutCrab> xfce4 ít deverloper hơn gnome
<minhthong> apt-fast install ubuntu-desktop hả?
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<minhthong> dể vậy thôi hả
<CoconutCrab> ừ, rồi relog nhớ chuyển qua ubuntu
<minhthong> có đầy đủ tính năng của ubuntu luôn?
<minhthong> ok ok
<minhthong> thanks
<minhthong> ngoài kênh chat này ra mình còn kênh nào nữa ko? nghe đồn là có Hanoi gì gì đó
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: súp bót á
<CoconutCrab> hnoilug
<CoconutCrab> hanoilug
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<minhthong> hôm nọ mình đang share file với máy windows bình thường bỗng dưng nó ko share được nữa
<CoconutCrab> chịu
<CoconutCrab> q:D
<minhthong> cho hỏi 32bit với 64bit ngoài tận dụng tài nguyên và tốc độ ra nó còn có gì hay ho nữa ko?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> tốn ram hơn 1 chút
<minhthong> thế thì mình thích xài 64 hơn
<minhthong> mình xài laptop core i7
<C4NoC> :3
<minhthong> Ram 6GB
<CoconutCrab> ừm, 64bit đi
<CoconutCrab> an toàn hơn 1 chút nữa
<minhthong> mà bạn ơi mặc dù mình đã học tất cả các cách tăng tốc độ mạng lên rồi nhưng sao download cao lắm cũng chừng 380Kbs/s thôi
<C4NoC> minhthong: còn 1 cách
<minhthong> trong khi windows có IDM nó chay 450kbs
<CoconutCrab> thì thế đủ rồi
<C4NoC> minhthong: kêu nó lắp cáp treo vào
<minhthong> C4NoC, cách gì?
<minhthong> ạc ạc
<minhthong> cho hỏi mình học đến bao h mới được làm mod admin trong ubuntu-vn vậy?
<CoconutCrab> lên đề cập với admin
<C4NoC> :3
<CoconutCrab> nếu có khả năng thì lên ngay
<C4NoC> cách nhanh nhất
<CoconutCrab> chỉ cần làm sao để người ta thấy rằng việc cho làm mod/admin gì đó sẽ mang lại hiệu quả
<C4NoC> là riot
<minhthong> đó là ước mơ của mình chứ thực sự mình chưa đủ trình độ
<C4NoC> lật đổ CoconutCrab
<CoconutCrab> \kick C4NoC
<CoconutCrab> á, typo
<C4NoC> D:
<minhthong> mình xài ubuntu được 2 tháng rồi
<minhthong> ngày nào cũng xài hơn 12 tiếng
<minhthong> nhưng sao càng xài thấy mình chẳng biết gì cả
<C4NoC> minhthong: CoconutCrab xài 27/24 kìa
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> đọc nhiều tài liệu sẽ thành quen thôi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng chú trọng vào làm việc hay học tập sẽ hữu ích hơn
<minhthong> à tạp chí full circle có dạy python nhưng mình ngu lập trình quá ko hiểu
<minhthong> uh
<minhthong> mình chú trọng chơi game
<minhthong> sẵn cho hỏi playonlinux có khác gì với wine1.3 ko?
<CoconutCrab> giải trí thì vô hại vô thưởng
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất hạn chế
<C4NoC> D:
<minhthong> ok
<minhthong> sẵn cho hỏi playonlinux có khác gì với wine1.3 ko?
<CoconutCrab> ko biết
 * CoconutCrab ko dùng win
<CoconutCrab> wine*
<minhthong> hở
<minhthong> có nhiều trò hay như vậy mà ko lẽ coconut ko chơi à?
<CoconutCrab> ko
<minhthong> ví dụ call of duty bè
<C4NoC> D:
<minhthong> à cho hỏi tiếp cái từ điển SPDict gì đó rất hay
 * C4NoC chơi xếp gạch
<minhthong> nhưng coconut chỉ mình cách cài âm đọc đi
<CoconutCrab> ko biết, ko dùng
<minhthong> SPDict chắc ai cũng biết phải ko? Viết bằng java hàng việt nam chất lượng cao
<minhthong> ạc
<minhthong> SPDict là tập hợp của tất cả các từ điển kể cả stardict đó
<CoconutCrab> ko biết
<minhthong> @@
<minhthong> à bạn ơi chỉ mình cách đọc tài liệu tiếng anh nhanh hiểu đi
<CoconutCrab> ôm quyển từ điển bên cạnh
<CoconutCrab> học từ nào mới thì ghi vào vở
<CoconutCrab> lúc nào rảnh thì đọc lại
<minhthong> có cần đọc kỹ ko hay chỉ đọc lướt thôi
<CoconutCrab> hiểu là được, kỹ hay lướt tùy thích
<minhthong> ok ok thanks you very much
<minhthong> to night I am very happy because your help
<C4NoC> D:
 * CoconutCrab hít đất
<CoconutCrab> okay, 3 cái, mỏi rồi
<C4NoC> D:
<CoconutCrab> đi ngủ thôi, keke
<C4NoC> 2 bạn đi ngủ
<C4NoC> D:
<minhthong> C4NoC, cho mình hỏi muốn mở code ubuntu ra sửa thì mở chỗ nào?
<C4NoC> D:
 * C4NoC chịu
<C4NoC> hok dám rờ dzô
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-24
<vubuntor513> cho em hoi cau hinh may em nhu the nay GATEWAY i3, hdd 320, ATI hd5470 ram 2G. em cai ban ubuntu 10.4 hay 11.4 deu khong duoc
<vubuntor470> ?
<vubuntor470> co ai khong nhi
<vubuntor470> Em moi biet Ubuntu
<vubuntor470> Nhung khong biet bat dau tim hieu no tu dau
<vubuntor470> Va lam nhu the nao ca
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor470: thế muốn tìm hiểu để làm gì?
<kid__> tìm hiểu từ đầu
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor470: đây mới là cái quan trọng
<vubuntor470> vang
<vubuntor470> vay can dieu kien gi de tim hieu ve ubuntu ash?
<vubuntor470> Em muon tim hieu Ubuntu de muon tu minh lam chu duoc minh
<kid__> ^
<vubuntor470> ?
<kid__> nhớ là những điều Ubuntu mang lại chả có cái điều gì giống với điều trên
<vubuntor470> zi ah
<kid__> !bg | vubuntor470
<ubot2> vubuntor470: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> đó
<kid__> bạn vào đó làm chủ
<vubuntor470> :))
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor470: tự làm chủ thì tự nghiên cứu đi
<vubuntor470> vang thank cac bac
<vubuntor470> Thoi cu hoi tam atam the da
<vubuntor470> chu co biet cai gi dau ma hoi
<vubuntor470> Ah ma Em quen mat
<vubuntor470> The muon lam viec voi Ubuntu
<vubuntor470> thi cai biet ngon ngu lap trinh lam vay
<vubuntor470> Em doc tren mang thay bao phai biet C, C++ ah
<vubuntor470> Nhung Em thi chang biet gi ca
<vubuntor470> Thoi Thank cac baca
<vubuntor470> Em tim hieu roi
<vubuntor470> vao hoi cac bac sau vay
<vubuntor470> bye
<n0bawk> bye 4ever
<zj3t3mju> ...
<vubuntor767> 2
<ScentedWind> vubuntor767: ?
<vubuntor767> i have a problem with printer
<vubuntor767> can u help me
<ScentedWind> please speak Vietnamese :)
<vubuntor767> toi co van de voi may in
<vubuntor767> hp 2015 ban co the giup toi dc ko
<C4NoC> bi. sao?
<vubuntor767> tôi đã add được máy in nhưng khi tôi in thì ko thây đâu cả
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> no' co' nha^.n tha^'y hok
<vubuntor767> no nhân đươc máy in roi
<C4NoC> ngan dzay
<C4NoC> vubuntor767: cai teamviewer di
<vubuntor767> ok
<vubuntor767> id 853 356 227
<vubuntor767> pas 9281
<vubuntor767> please help me
<C4NoC> cho` ti'
<ScentedWind> C4NoC: lại Teamviewer à?
<ScentedWind> :D
<C4NoC> :(
<C4NoC> ScentedWind: :'(
<C4NoC> nga'n ma'y in qua' roi
<ScentedWind> máy in HP gọi chiên gia nobawk kìa
<minhthong> thiệt hong?
<minhthong> ở đâu zay?
<ScentedWind> C4NoC: em chỉ ớn dòng canon thui
<minhthong> C4NoC, trời ơi ông thức từ tối hôm qua đến trưa nay luôn hả?
 * ScentedWind C4Noc là siêu nhân mờ lại :D
<C4NoC> :-/
<minhthong> chắc 2 từ "buồn ngủ" không có trong từ điển của ông ấy
<minhthong> ubuntu 11 chỗ cái loa mình làm sao đổi chương trình nghe nhạc ở đó
<minhthong> ví dụ banshee media mình muốn thay bằng cái khác
<C4NoC> chiu
<C4NoC> vubuntor767: thu restart ma'y in, roi cups service
<vubuntor498> Có ai cho mình hỏi cái boot screen của U 10.04 nó không lên thì làm thế nào nhỉ
<C4NoC> vubuntor498: boot screen la sao
<vubuntor498> cái bản 10.04 ý
<vubuntor498> nó load thẳng vào login screen
<C4NoC> thi` ke. no'
<vubuntor498> hic nói thế thì nói làm j
 * C4NoC toa`n thi'ch chu+~ cha.y cha.y
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor498> cài lọ mọ thì nó phải lên ngon nghẻ chứ
<vubuntor498> mà cái thời gian nó load đến login screen
<vubuntor498> nó càng ngày càng lâu
<C4NoC> the^' ta(t di
<C4NoC> de no' show ra
<C4NoC> coi dang cha.y ca'i j`
<vubuntor498> tớ mới cài cái
<vubuntor498> 10.04 lên
<vubuntor498> nguyên gốc
<vubuntor498> đã có cái j  đâu
<vubuntor690> tớ thấy nó load còn chậm hơn 11.4
<vubuntor690> đặc điểm dùng thì càng dùng lâu khởi động càng chậm
<vubuntor690> :|
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> va`o grub, tat ma^'y ca'i loading screen do' di
<C4NoC> coi no' dang start ca'i j`
<vubuntor690> để tý tớ xem xem
<vubuntor690> à boot screen không hiện là do độphân giải không phù hợp thì phải
<vubuntor690> mà hình như cũng sắp có 11.10
<vubuntor690> không biết bản này có LTS ko
<vubuntor690> đang chạy 11.4 cài về 10.4
<vubuntor690> thấy nó cùi hẳn đi
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor690> hôm qua mwois cài lại 10.04 hôm nay chắc lại cài lên 11.04
<vubuntor690> ôi cái ổ cứng của con
<vubuntor690> à tớ hỏi chút cái 10.10 so với cái 10.04 có ngon hơn không
<vubuntor690> và nó thua 11.04 cái j
<vubuntor690> cái Ubuntu software center của 10.10 có ngon hơn 10.04 k
<minhthong> vubuntor690, boot screen ko hiện là do thời gian ngắn quá hiện mà ko kipj thấy
<minhthong> muốn chỉnh sửa mấy vụ đó bạn cài Super grub manager
<minhthong> tài liệu search google chỉ cho
<minhthong> nó có nhiều tính năng lắm: sửa graphic khởi động ( có thể để hình của mình lên thay vì là ubuntu) :d
<vubuntor690> hì tớ thấy nó load gần 20s ý
<vubuntor690> chứ làm j mà nhanh quá
<vubuntor690> :D
<vubuntor690> tớ check rồi
<minhthong> vậy có vấn đề ẩn chứa trong u 10.04 rồi
<vubuntor690> là mặc định Ubuntu bỏ splash đi
<minhthong> bạn có thể đọc cấu hình cho mình xme ko?
<minhthong> cấu hình máy bạn ấy
<vubuntor690> máy tớ T1300 ram 2g HĐ 40
<minhthong> uh
<vubuntor690> tớ chạy 11.04 load có 5s à
<vubuntor690> :D
<minhthong> uh u 11 có nhiều cái rất hay
<vubuntor690> chiều tớ cho nó lên 10.10
<minhthong> nếu vậy bạn upgrade 10.04 lên 11 đi
<vubuntor690> cái 10.4
<vubuntor690> nhiều cái như pidgin firefox nó ko tự update
<minhthong> uh mình tự down về cài
<vubuntor690> cái 10.10 nó có cải thiện cái đó ko bạn
<minhthong> 10.10 là firefox 4
<minhthong> nếu xài 11 thì firefox 6
<vubuntor690> nó có tự up lên 6 ko
<n0bawk> thôi dùng đồ có có khi còn ngon hơn là đồ mới
<vubuntor690> mình nói là khả năng upgrade nhé
<n0bawk> nên cứ đồ cổ mà dùng
<n0bawk> mình còn dùng firefox 3, firefox 2
<n0bawk> chả sao
<vubuntor690> hic
<vubuntor690> cổ cổ nó vừa thui chứ
<vubuntor690> dùng ff6 sướng lắm
<minhthong> mấy cái firefox cũ đâu có mượt mà và nhanh lẹ như cái mới
<vubuntor690> bấm chạy cái rẹt à
<vubuntor690> cái 3.6
<minhthong> uh
<vubuntor690> chạy như con rùa
<minhthong> ok đồng ý
<vubuntor690> cả pidgin nữa
<vubuntor690> ko lên dc 2.10
<vubuntor690> cài 11.4 vào  phải remove cái empathy đi
<n0bawk> sướng gì đâu
<minhthong> vubuntor690, bạn muốn 10.04 tự upgrade tất cả những cái gì mới rất dễ
<n0bawk> mình dùng ff2 cũng sướng lắm
<n0bawk> bấm nó cũng chạy cái rẹt
<minhthong> bạn vô update - > setting
<minhthong> tab Updates chọn daily
<vubuntor690> à
<vubuntor690> hình như 10.04 nó thiếu ppa
<vubuntor690> chứ lúc nào tớ chả thấy nó
<vubuntor690> ghi uptodate
<n0bawk> dùng ppa = tự sát
<n0bawk> đến lúc packet loạn lên
<n0bawk> gỡ ra là die :))
<minhthong> packet loạn là sao bạn?
<vubuntor690> vì như pidgin
<n0bawk> package**
<vubuntor690> nó đâu có dc canonical hỗ trợ update đâu
<minhthong> cho ví dụ đi
<n0bawk> tốt nhất đang ngon thì cứ để thế mà dùng
<n0bawk> minhthong: ví dụ cài libreoffice từ ppa vào
<n0bawk> rồi ếu cài đc openoffice từ offical repository nữa
<minhthong> mình cũng thử chạy cả 2 cái cùng lúc ok mà
<n0bawk> tất nhiên vẫn có cách chữa
<minhthong> :d
<n0bawk> nhưng mà nói chung là tự rước phiền phức vào người
<n0bawk> thôi nói chung là tuỳ các bạn
 * n0bawk chơi đồ cổ tiếp
<minhthong> vubuntor690, đừng nghe lời n0bawk chơi đồ cổ. Phải chơi đồ mới máy trục trặc bỏ cài lại hoặc ráng sửa
<vubuntor690> đại loại là mình muốn biết cái 10.10 nó có = dc cái 11.04 mà chạy chế độ classic không
<minhthong> ko bằng
<minhthong> thua xa
<minhthong> lỗi nhiều
<minhthong> nhưng nếu pro thì chữa được hết
<vubuntor690> vì 11.04 nó hơi nặng
<minhthong> ko nặng đâu
<vubuntor690> tớ dùng 11.4 hai tháng nay rồi mà
<minhthong> RAM 1,5G  là thừa sức chạy 64bit rồi
 * n0bawk dùng đồ cổ ngon lành, khỏi phải update :3
<minhthong> chơi game call of duty được ko?
<vubuntor690> dc
<vubuntor690> mỗi tội nóng lắm
<minhthong> chỉ tui dùng playonlinux đi
<vubuntor690> sờ bàn phím nóng ran
<minhthong> của tui nóng sẵn rồi
<minhthong> xài cái gì cũng nóng
<vubuntor690> tại dùng lap
<minhthong> ủa sao biết
<vubuntor690> đâm nó nóng mình xót lòi ra
<vubuntor690> thế mới bik đồ trả tiền bao giờ cũng ngon hơn
<vubuntor690> Win7 ngon như thế mà chả thấy nóng j cả
<minhthong> có khi nóng máy quá tui tập 1 cái trứng gà quăng vô làm opla luôn mới ghê chứ
<minhthong> uh nhưng mà hay bị virus
<vubuntor690> do dùng thôi
<vubuntor690> tôi dung có bao giờ bị đâu
<vubuntor690> tất cả là tại con ng` mà
<minhthong> he he chắc tại tui phá quá
<vubuntor690> Dùng U vì muốn khám phá cái mới
<minhthong> cái lap tui mới mua chưa được 2 tháng vui cài hơn 30 lần ồi tinh ko
<vubuntor690> chứ bảo tiện ích do U mang lại thì
<vubuntor690> xin lỗi
<vubuntor690> U còn chạy dài
<minhthong> he he
<minhthong> còn tui xài ubuntu là vì tui muốn thực hiện 1 điều cao cả cho việt nam
<minhthong> tui muốn người việt ko xài hàng lậu nữa
<vubuntor690> ôi dào
<minhthong> muốn họ bớt thói quen ăn cắp bản quyền
<minhthong> :d
<vubuntor690> cái j nó vô bản tính rồi
<minhthong> bởi vậy mình muốn thay đổi thì trước hết mình phải đổi trước đã
<minhthong> rồi sau này dạy lại cho con cháu
<vubuntor690> bạn mới ra trưởng hở
<vubuntor690> :)
<vubuntor690> ng` như bạn ok đó
<minhthong> chưa mình mới bắt đầu học năm 3 hà
<vubuntor690> tớ chuyên bán window
<vubuntor690> có j liên hệ
<vubuntor690> =))
<minhthong> he he
<minhthong> ok ok
<vubuntor690> dùng U vì
<minhthong> tớ lúc trước quyên crack luôn đó
<vubuntor690> U có khả nang make giao diện y hệt MAC
<minhthong> biến đồ chùa thành bản quyền
<vubuntor690> mà mình lại thích dùng MAC nhưng hem có tiền
<minhthong> lên web microsoft nó cồng nhận là win bản quyền luôn mà
<vubuntor690> hai cần j phải khổ
<minhthong> MAC hay lắm à?
<vubuntor690> thích thôi
<vubuntor690> chứ khác qué j U
<minhthong> mình chưa xài mac bao h
<minhthong> uh
<vubuntor690> hai cái 1 cái UNIC 1 cái LINUX
<minhthong> thấy nó thiếu thốn trống trải làm sao
<vubuntor690> nhnf là hiểu
<minhthong> uh
<minhthong> mac chơi game được ko?
<minhthong> shogun 2?
<vubuntor690> hờ
<minhthong> call of duty 6
<vubuntor690> hỗ trợ ngon ý
<vubuntor690> vì tụi Mỹ dùng MAC ko
<minhthong> oh
<vubuntor690> mà game j chúng nó chả chơi
<vubuntor690> có bỏ cái game j đâu
<minhthong> oh oh hay à
<minhthong> mà mac là linux phải ko?
<vubuntor690> ko Unix
<minhthong> unix là linux phải ko?
<vubuntor690> coi như đại loại cũng gần dống
<minhthong> uh
<vubuntor690> cái này ko rõ lắm
<vubuntor690> hỏi mấy bro kia coi
<vubuntor690> Alo TUX TUX
<vubuntor690> MAC vs U khác j nhau hở
<minhthong> theo mình học sử thì có anh chàng người Italy hôm nọ rảnh rổi chế lại Unix ra linux
<vubuntor690> hì cái này chịu
<minhthong> sau đó tung lên mạng cho mọi người dùng
<vubuntor690> tý cài 11.4 xem có make lại dc Macbuntu ko
<minhthong> thích chế biến tái sống gì đó tùy ý nhưng phải để tên anh ta vào
<minhthong> có chứ
<minhthong> nhừng phải làm thủ công
<minhthong> mình có tài liệu chỉ làm thủ công nè
<minhthong> tiếng anh
<minhthong> rất chi tiêt
<vubuntor690> cái 10.4
<vubuntor690> có phải làm j đâu
<vubuntor690> bash có 1 phát
<vubuntor690> chạy rầm rập
<vubuntor690> 2 phút là xong
<vubuntor690> ko bik có bản cho 11.4 chưa
<minhthong> chÆ°a
<minhthong> thật ra cái 11.4 là giao diện gì đó đó ... nên nó ko chạy
<minhthong> nhưng mà nếu bạn làm thủ công bạn sẽ gioir hơn
<vubuntor690> 11.4 naty hả
<vubuntor690> nó dùng compiz
<minhthong> ờ ờ đúng rồi
<vubuntor690> cấu hình sẵn
<vubuntor690> cái 10.10
<vubuntor690> nó phải cài compiz mứoi
<minhthong> à bạn biết đặt hot key cho libre ko?
<minhthong> nó có sẵn nhưng mình muốn sửa lại nó
<vubuntor690> hì
<vubuntor690> U tớ chạy wine OFF 2007
<vubuntor690> Libre ko đáp ứng dc tớ
<vubuntor690> vì bt tớ dùng 7 8 cái EXCEL 1 lúc
<minhthong> oh bạn làm gì mà chạy excel dữ vậy?
<minhthong> bạn đi làm chưa hay còn học?
<minhthong> nick chat của bạn là gì?
<minhthong> bạn ở TPHCM hay ở đâu?
<minhthong> lúc trước mình có chạy thử office 2010
<minhthong> nhưng mà ppp nó ko chạy được
<vubuntor690> hì tớ HN
<minhthong> tức quá ko thèm xài quyết tâm học libre
<minhthong> oh hay quá
<vubuntor690> dùng cơ bản
<minhthong> tớ ở TPHCM
<vubuntor690> WORD EXCEL thui
<vubuntor690> mấy cái kia đâu có chạy dc
<minhthong> he he vậy xài libre đi có gì tớ hỗ trợ cho
<vubuntor690> nhuwg mà nó chạy hơi nặng
<minhthong> libre chạy nhanh hơn nhiều
<vubuntor690> libre đâu khác Ô mấy đâu
<vubuntor690> OO
<minhthong> uh nhưng nó có nhiều trò vui lắm
<minhthong> sử dụng hot key thành thạo đôi khi bạn còn nhanh hơn msc
<minhthong> có gì nếu ko gặp trên ubuntu-vn bạn vô yahoo kiếm thong_xmen nhé!
<vubuntor690> uki
<vubuntor690> :)
<vubuntor259> em đang cài oracle 11g r2 trên ubuntu 10.10, đến bước check package thì nó cứ báo missing, trong khi đó em đã install gói đó(dpkg -i ...). Mong ac giúp đỡ.
<minhthong> vubuntor259, thử đọc lỗi xem nó missing cái gì?
<vubuntor259> Nó báo thế này ạ
<vubuntor259> This is a prerequisite condition to test whether the package "pdksh-5.2.14" is available on the system. (more details) Expected Value : pdksh-5.2.14 Actual Value : missing
<vubuntor259> mặc dù e đã cài như sau
<vubuntor259> root@server:/app/oracle/setup# dpkg -i pdksh_5.2.14-25_i386.deb (Reading database ... 155369 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace pdksh 5.2.14-25 (using pdksh_5.2.14-25_i386.deb) ... Unpacking replacement pdksh ... Setting up pdksh (5.2.14-25) ... Processing triggers for man-db ... root@server:/app/oracle/setup# dpkg -l | grep pdksh ii  pdksh                                5.2.14-25                 
<minhthong> vubuntor259, hay mình thử 2 click vô nó để cài bằng software center xem sao?
<minhthong> bạn cài vô u mấy bit?
<minhthong> bạn cài vô u mấy bit?
<vubuntor259> em cài oracle 11g r2 trên ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor259> em dùng vnc4server để cài
<vubuntor259> đây là hình lỗi
<vubuntor259> http://aqpbiocenter.com/YM/prerequisite.png
<vubuntor259> đây là hình e đã cài package
<vubuntor259> http://aqpbiocenter.com/YM/root.png
<vubuntor465> ubuntu co ban 32 va 64 bit a?
<vubuntor690> Cái Software center của 10.04 mình muốn update nó lên cớ dc ko
<C4NoC> update sys len
<C4NoC> no' tu. update het
<minhthong> nhưng bạn này thích 10.04 nhưng software center bản của u11 cơ
<minhthong> hình như là ko được đâu bạn ơi
<C4NoC> :3
<minhthong> :3 là cái gì?
<minhthong> C4NoC, tui nhớ hình như xưa kia tui có nc với ông 1 lần rồi. Lúc đó tui còn gàn ubuntu lắm
<minhthong> thấy ông ghi :3 hoài mà chả hiểu nó là cái gì cả
<C4NoC> Σ:3
<C4NoC> update version mo+'i
<tienpt> cac bac oi
<tienpt> cho em hoi: em muon kiem tra xem ssh da duoc cai tren ubuntu server chua? dung command gi vay :D
<tienpt> trong centos, em dung yum list installed | grep ssh
<CoconutCrab> gõ ssh
<n0bawk> dpkg -l | grep openssh
<vubuntor809> móa ơi updat từ 10.4 lên 10.10 lâu kinh con bà nó hoàng luôn =))
<C4NoC> kiem repo cua VN ma` down
<vubuntor809> update mà
<vubuntor809> chứ nếu cài mới thì nói làm j
<C4NoC> update thi` phai co' repo chu sao
<vubuntor809> tớ gà đến repo là j tớ còn ko bik
<vubuntor809> :|
<vubuntor809> làm thế nào để cài repo hả bạn
<vubuntor809> tớ nhìn thấy nó chạy toan 3 4tieengs ko
<vubuntor809> có ai bik cái wraptext trong excel của oo nó ở đâu ko
<vubuntor809> tìm hoài ko thấy
<vubuntor809> ubuntu vn có cái repo hỗ trợ update ko bạn
<minhthong> Có ai biết viết ký tự toán học C 3 chập 7 trong libre không chỉ với?
<_Tux_> minhthong: dùng công cụ Math ấy
<_Tux_> nó viết kiểu LaTeX mà
<minhthong> công cụ math nhưng không biết cách viết ký tự đó
<minhthong> có thể giúp mình code được không?
<minhthong> ví dụ 1 phần 2 là 1 over 2
<minhthong> 1 mũ 3 thì là 1^3
<minhthong> còn C 3 chập 7 thì code là gì?
<_Tux_> minhthong: hix, tìm loanh quanh đâu đó, thấy cái nào giống giống ấy
 * _Tux_ không cài office bao giờ
<minhthong> ạc tìm lòi con mắt, rớt tròng đen, lem nhem tròng trắng luôn mà có thấy gì đâu
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: anh có cài LO không, gõ kí hiệu tổ hợp trong Math kiểu gì
<CoconutCrab> ai nhớ được..
<minhthong> coconutcrab đâu mất tiu òi? Có ai biết cậu ấy ở đâu ko?
<minhthong> mình có 1 câu hỏi vui thế này. Đố các bạn thế trong#ubuntu-vn hiện nay có bao nhiêu nữ đang online
<no_lifer> none
<minhthong> :d đó là 1 câu trả lời chính xác
<minhthong> 0 là đáp án cuối cùng của chúng ta
<minhthong> tại sao lại như thế?
<minhthong> chắc chắn điều này phải được thay đổi
<no_lifer> meh, thay đổi làm gì
<minhthong> để mình sẽ dặt một vài nữ IT vào đây cho anh em trong thời gian sớm nhất ^^
<no_lifer> thôi
<no_lifer> khỏi cần
<no_lifer> có rồi
<no_lifer> đi rồi
<no_lifer> không có đam mê thì không ở lâu đâu, ép họ làm gì
<minhthong> chẳng nhẽ để blog buồn thiu thế này mãi sao
<no_lifer> nếu họ thích thì họ sẽ tự đến
<_Tux_> minhthong: chả sao
<minhthong> he he
<minhthong> vậy thì mình hãy làm cho họ đam mê
 * no_lifer thua
<minhthong> :))
<minhthong> tôi sẽ làm được
<no_lifer> uh huh
<no_lifer> cố lên
<minhthong> copy lại đoạn này nhé
<minhthong> để làm bằng chứng nếu tôi ko làm đc
 * _Tux_ ngaps
<minhthong> no_lifer, bạn chỉ mình viết ký tự toán học C 3 chập 7 đi
<no_lifer> trong math nó có đầy hướng dẫn đấy
<no_lifer> superscript và subscript
<no_lifer> C^3_7
<minhthong> ko ra đâu
<minhthong> à mà để thử
<minhthong> ôi trời ơi hay quá hay quá
<minhthong> no_lifer giỏi qúa chừng
 * no_lifer gãi gãi
<minhthong> vậy mà nãy hỏi hết mà hong ai biết cả
<C4NoC> cho em xin 1 chữ
<C4NoC> bình yên
<C4NoC> :3
<no_lifer> đấy là 2
<C4NoC> 1 từ
<C4NoC> nhầm
<C4NoC> 2 chữ đi
<C4NoC> :D3
<C4NoC> minhthong: đừng lôi các bạn nữ vào đây
<C4NoC> :3
<minhthong> C4NoC, sao thế?
<C4NoC> đó
<minhthong> phải nói là cho em xin cụm từ "bình yên"
<C4NoC> ờ
<minhthong> thế mới rõ nghĩa
<minhthong> C4NoC, bộ ông tu hay sao vậy?
<C4NoC> nope
<minhthong> có thêm nữ vào mới thú vị chứ
<C4NoC> nope
<C4NoC> ớn nhắm
<minhthong> mấy anh IT rảnh rỗi vẫn thường kiếm chuyện xuống phòng kế toán sửa máy đấy thôi
<C4NoC> hok phải mềnh
<_Tux_> minhthong: phòng kế toán mình toàn các chị, các mẹ thôi
<minhthong> _Tux_, vậy thì chúc mừng bạn
 * _Tux_ cười đểu
<minhthong> bạn đã là người đàn ông bất hạnh trong room này rồi
 * no_lifer ớn các bạn nữ học IT vào ubuntu-vn lắm rồi
 * C4NoC too
<minhthong> bộ trước kia có vụ việc gì kinh hoàng xảy ra à?
<no_lifer> ờ
<no_lifer> nhiều
 * C4NoC ớn nhắm lun á
<C4NoC> giờ ngĩ đến còn run run
<minhthong> oh có thể kể 1 ít được ko?
<no_lifer> ko
<minhthong> mình là lính mới
<minhthong> chưa hay biết chuyện ấy
<C4NoC> nope
<no_lifer> ko cần biết thì hơn
<no_lifer> tóm lại chả hay ho gì
<_Tux_> minhthong: nói chung là
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> như trên =)
<minhthong> ghê vậy , làm mình cứ liên tưởng đã từng có nữ jombie thò móng vào đây vậy
<no_lifer> ít ra zombie không biết nói
<minhthong> cứ để 1-2 tháng nữa sau khi mình đã giới thiệu để các bạn nữ IT xinh đẹp lớp mình đam mê linux rồi sẽ dắt vào đây
<minhthong> để các bạn có cái nhìn khác hơn
<no_lifer> lol
 * no_lifer lắc đầu
<no_lifer> hình như trước mình cũng từng định thế
<minhthong> uh uh
<minhthong> tại sao ko theo đuổi hoài bảo
<no_lifer> cứ để tự nhiên
<minhthong> điều kiện để trở thành admin là gì?
<minhthong> có cần phải test qua trình độ ko?
<minhthong> có cần bằng cấp hay gì ko ?
<kid__> điều kiện để trở admin á?
<_Tux_> minhthong: gái đam mê Linux á
<_Tux_> làm ếu gì có =))
<_Tux_> minhthong: muốn làm admin à
<minhthong> _Tux_, uh why not?
<_Tux_> đưa acc đây
<_Tux_> mình ban cho !
<minhthong> acc gì?
<_Tux_> Hammered luôn
<_Tux_> :))
<minhthong> acc gì bạn?
<kid__> thấy _Tux_  xấu tính vkl
<kid__> minhthong:  thế bạn muốn làm admin của cái gì
<minhthong> admin của ubuntu-vn
<minhthong> giống mấy bạn có cái dấu chấm xanh lá cây ấy
<kid__> đó
<kid__> minhthong: _Tux_  vừa nói rồi
<kid__> đưa nick cho bạn ý
 * _Tux_ cười đểu
<minhthong> đâu?
<kid__> bạn ý set quyền luôn
<kid__> làm admin cần éo gì phải có điều kiện
<minhthong> oh thế à
<minhthong> acc mình là minhthong
<kid__> _Tux_: gật đầu đi kìa
<_Tux_> minhthong: làm admin để làm giề
<_Tux_> không trả lời thỏa đáng
<_Tux_> BAN vĩnh viễn
<_Tux_> =)
<minhthong> à thứ nhất là để hỗ trợ các bạn khác
<minhthong> thứ 2 là vì mình rất nhiệt tình
<minhthong> tuy trình độ chưa cao nhưng rất ham học hỏi
<_Tux_> (nhạt)
<minhthong> uh còn nữa là vì mình đã ao ước được làm admin từ lâu rồi
<minhthong> nhưng mà ko biết làm sao
<_Tux_> minhthong: thôi về nhà gục vào gối mà khóc thầm
<minhthong> :((
<_Tux_> failed rồi
<kid__> minhthong:  lần sau
<kid__> nhớ phải bảo là làm admin để đi ban những đống chí khác
<minhthong> tại sao lại failed :((
<kid__> lý do vậy mới được accept
<minhthong> là thế đó hả
<minhthong> thế gọi là quan quyền
<minhthong> tui hong thích quan quyền
<minhthong> làm quan phải giúp dân chứ ai lại đi hà hiếp dân
<afrendly> Mình dùng usb và tích hợp live cd ubuntu lên đó. Có cách dùng unetbootin và dùng trực tiếp file iso. Nếu dùng unetbootin thì khi bị virus phải quét rất lâu (vi nhiều file) và cũng dễ bị virus phá. Còn cách dùng file iso thì tốt hơn (những điểm kia) nhưng mình ko biết khi dùng nó có giải nén ra hay chạy trực tiếp kiểu đĩa CD vậy? Ai giải thích điều này đc ko? Và nên dùng các
<_Tux_> minhthong: chém gió vừa thôi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> minhthong: thứ nhất hỗ trợ người khác thì bạn có thể tham gia diễn đàn, irc và giúp đỡ mọi người
<minhthong> ok
<_Tux_> đến mức nào đó bạn sẽ được mọi người công nhận
<minhthong> ok
<_Tux_> thứ 2, nghe không được hay lắm
<_Tux_> nhưng "nhiệt tình" + "ngu dốt" = "phá hoại"
<minhthong> no no no
<minhthong> I'm not stuped
<_Tux_> vì thế tốt nhất là muốn làm cái gì thì nên hiểu rõ về cái đó
<minhthong> ok
<_Tux_> minhthong: mình không nói bạn không giỏi
<_Tux_> nhưng khi bạn chưa chứng tỏ được trình độ của mình
<_Tux_> hoặc bạn có ích với người khác
<_Tux_> hay cộng đồng
<_Tux_> thì bạn chẳng là gì cả :)
<minhthong> ok i understand
<minhthong> thế nên mới hỏi điều kiện đấy!
<_Tux_> minhthong: admin có gì vui lắm à
<_Tux_> mà *muốn* được làm :))
<minhthong> afrendly, bạn có thể giải thích rõ hơn được ko?
<_Tux_> afrendly: dùng grub4dos hoặc grub2 boot từ file iso
<_Tux_> cũng như đĩa CD bình thường
<afrendly> minhthong: Mình muốn hỏi là dùng boot cho usb thì nên giải nén hết ra (kiểu unetbootin) hay dung file iso hơn. Vì giải nén ra thì khi dinh virus khó khắc phục
<_Tux_> mà dùng unetbootin thì sao bị virus được
<_Tux_> toàn file deb
<minhthong> dùng ISO tốt hơn
<afrendly> nó mà tạo cái folder vd thumuc.exe kiểu vậy cũng mệt
<minhthong> uh dùng ISO đi bạn
<afrendly> nếu mà dùng file iso chạy như cd thì mình sẽ dùng iso
<afrendly> chỉ sợ nó giải nén ra
<afrendly> vì chưa thử cách này
<_Tux_> afrendly: nhưng không phải lúc nào cũng boot thành công :)
<afrendly> ok
<afrendly> cái này để tự làm đc
<afrendly> truwocs giờ toàn dùng 2 phân vùng trên usb
<afrendly> mà win thì ko nhận ra, chỉ linus mới nhận đủ 2 phân vùng. Đi đâu cần chỉnh gì lại khó
<afrendly> thank all
<minhthong> à bạn ko cần khó khăn vậy đâu
<minhthong> mình cài ubuntu bằng USB vẫn ổn và đủ phân vùng cơ mà
<minhthong> USB bạn mấy ghi?
<afrendly> ko
<afrendly> ý mình là mình dung linux chia usb thành 2 part. 1 lưu dũ liệu, 1 để các công cụ boot
<minhthong> à hiểu rồi
<afrendly> nhưng win thì ko nhận cả 2 phân vùng
<minhthong> ok ok điều đó đúng
<afrendly> khi cần chỉnh sửa mà trong tay ko có máy cài linux thì chịu
<afrendly> giờ thử cách dùng iso để chỉ có 1 phân vùng thôi
<minhthong> uh hiểu ý bạn rồi
<minhthong> sao ko đầu tư 2 USB nhỉ!
<afrendly> nếu giải nén thì khi quét usb mệt lắm
<afrendly> minhthong: ngại mang 2 cái theo
<afrendly> all in one thích hơn
<minhthong> đập vỏ ra rút cái rụt chế lại vỏ mới thành USB 2 đầu
<minhthong> thằng bạn mình nó còn chết USB ống chít
<minhthong> nhìn thấy ghê lắm kìa
<afrendly> "đập vỏ ra rút cái rụt chế lại vỏ mới thành USB 2 đầu": Nhưng vẫn có 1 ruột thôi mà
<afrendly> sao dùng 2 đc
<minhthong> 2 ruột chứ
<minhthong> đạp 2 cái USB lấy 2 cái chập vào mỗi cái quay đầu về 1 hướng
<minhthong> giống cái la bàn ấy
<afrendly> hay hay
<afrendly> y kien hay do
<minhthong> thí dụ có máy linux thì xài đầu này
<afrendly> độc đáo
<minhthong> xp thì xài đầu kia
<minhthong> he he
<minhthong> ý tưởng chưa có bản quyền
<minhthong> anh em cứ thoải mái sử dụng
<minhthong> nhanh chân lên nhá
<_Tux_> minhthong: thế nó giao tiếp kiểu gì
<_Tux_> :)
<minhthong> vì mai tôi đăng ký bản quyền rồi đáy
<afrendly> điều. đã vậy dùng 2 usb cho khoẻ. chập 2 cái dễ tiêu quá
<minhthong> ha ha
<minhthong> nhưng mà nó lạ
<afrendly> cái đó như nhốt 2 người quay 2 đầu vào 1 thùng vậy. Đầu nào cũng có đầu người
<afrendly> ha ha
<minhthong> :))
<minhthong> đúng rồi
 * _Tux_ nhảm
<minhthong> ha ha rảnh rổi vô đây tán dóc cũng khoái thật
<minhthong> thoải mái đầu óc
<afrendly> hoi them chut. Mình có 1 file sh để cài vài thứ (phần mềm hay vài lệnh). Nếu muốn nó tự động xác nhận Y/N hay tự nhập pass thì làm thế nào? (thông cảm, ko biết search google thế nào cho đúng ý: chưa rõ vẫn đề nên khó diễn đạt đúng đc)
<_Tux_> afrendly: không làm được
<_Tux_> mà cũng không nền làm thế
<minhthong> nhưng làm được không
<afrendly> ví dụ: cần nhập pass khi sai sudo chẳng hạn
<minhthong> tui cũng có câu hỏi y chang vậy
<afrendly> mình có thể nhập pass trước ko
<minhthong> à chắc là ko đâu
<minhthong> nếu bạn cài bằng software center thì khỏi phải nhập
<minhthong> nhập 1 lần thôi
<afrendly> vậy là chỉ bán tự động thôi
<minhthong> uh
<minhthong> à có cách này
<afrendly> định làm 1 cái scrip chạy từ a - z
<minhthong> cách này mình mới nghiên cứu
<minhthong> vô folder archive copy hết mấy chương trình mình cần ra
<minhthong> sau này có cài lại thì dpkg -i *deb
<minhthong> thế là xong
<afrendly> uh
<afrendly> cách này thì đang dung
<minhthong> nó chạy vèo vèo khỏi nhập quái gì cả
<minhthong> uh
<minhthong> :d
<afrendly> thua nhận là dùng scrip hay thật
<afrendly> lam 1 lần va chạy hết
<_Tux_> afrendly: nghiên cứu cái sudo
<_Tux_> hoặc không muốn nhập pass thì chạy nó với root thôi
<afrendly> root thì khỏi nói rồi
<afrendly> thôi
<_Tux_> minhthong: cài kiểu copy file deb
<afrendly> cứ vậy đi
<_Tux_> nhiều cái không hay
<minhthong> ví dụ?
<_Tux_> minhthong: mở synaptic ra và quan sát
<afrendly> mình nghĩ, copy dúng các file deb cần thiết là ok mà
<afrendly> synaptic cũng tải về và cài thế thôi
<minhthong> uh thì nó có 1 số rối loạn nào đó
<_Tux_> afrendly: mình không nói về việc là không cài được
<minhthong> nhưng mà cứ vì chúa hãy xin 1 ít may mắn đi
<_Tux_> mà cài được
<_Tux_> chạy có thể vẫn ok
<_Tux_> nhưng cài kiểu đó
<afrendly> libre offcie cũng dùng cách này để cài offline mà
<_Tux_> nó nhận mấy file kia là local (không nhớ rõ từ này)
<afrendly> uh
<_Tux_> afrendly: ^
<afrendly> đúng
<afrendly> đã gặp cái này
<afrendly> mở synaptic sẽ có
<afrendly> nhưng có nhiều cách cài mà. Nó chỉ phân loại ra thôi.
<afrendly> mình nghĩ nó ko ảnh hưởng gì cả
<_Tux_> afrendly: thì mình có bảo là ảnh hưởng gì quá lớn đến hệ thống đâu
<_Tux_> tuy nhiên mang sang hệ thống khác
<afrendly> Chỉ là cảm giác ko tốt bằng cách kia thôi
<_Tux_> thì chưa chắc đã chạy !
<minhthong> uh đúng
<minhthong> cài bị lỗi
<minhthong> sai phiên bản
<afrendly> nếu là cài driver thì mới lỗi chứ? Còn nếu dùng khác phiên bản thì ko đc rồi
<_Tux_> afrendly: không chỉ là drivers đâu
<afrendly> cài driver thì dĩ nhiên. Còn đã dùng cách này thì phải hiểu là cung phiên bản rồi
<_Tux_> afrendly: depend package ở mỗi hệ thống có thể khác nhau
<afrendly> tũ: dúng vậy
<_Tux_> -> confict với nhau
<_Tux_> -> err
<afrendly> thế mới bảo là dùng cách này cho các hệ thống cùng phiên bản hay những phần mềm ko kèm phụ thuộc chẳng hạn
<_Tux_> nói vuốt đuôi
 * _Tux_ bò đi
<afrendly> ko vuốt đuôi
<afrendly> ghét kiểu đó.
<minhthong> tối rồi, bạn nào có thú tiêu khiển gì vui ko xin mời trình bày
<lmq2401> minhthong: cái này là kênh hỗ trợ mà
<lmq2401> minhthong: đọc kĩ cái topic đi!
<lmq2401> minhthong: muốn bàn chuyện thì qua vnluser
<vubuntor539> Việt Nam ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-25
<vubuntor111> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor111> làm ơn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor111> mình cài phần mềm bằng gói rmp nhưng thi thoảng có phần mềm báo Header V3 RSA/SHA256 signature: NOKEY, key ID
<vubuntor111> mình cài bẳng rpm
<vubuntor111> là nó bị sao vậy ?
<C4NoC> xa`i ca'i j`?
<C4NoC> ma` rpm?
<vubuntor111> Dùng CentOS
<vubuntor111> em biết đây là forum Ubuntu
<vubuntor111> nhưng các bác giúp với
<n0bawk> là do chưa có key
<n0bawk> phải add cái key vào cho nó thì nó mới ko réo
<n0bawk> mà tốt nhất là nên cài qua repository
<vubuntor111> dạ vâng cảm ơn các bác
<vubuntor647> kết luận là 10.10 dùng sướng hơn 11.04
<vubuntor504> Alo đã ai nhìn cái con Ubuntu Software center mwois của 11.10 chưa
<vubuntor504> phê thế
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor504> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:software-store-developers/daily-build sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install software-center
<vubuntor504> cái này có up dc ko nhỉ
<C4NoC> toa`n xa`i cli
<C4NoC> Σ:3
<vubuntor504> hai
<vubuntor504> thời buổi cái j ngon thì ta cứ dùng
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> cli ngon nhat
<vubuntor012> khi đã vào evolution mail lần đầu tiên rồi, làm sao mà thoát ra được để vào cái khác??
<vubuntor504> CLI = Command line à
<vubuntor504> ?
<C4NoC> o`
<vubuntor012> nếu dùng chung máy tính thì làm sao mà vào mail khác bây h?
<C4NoC> la` sao?
<C4NoC> add them account kha'c va`o
<vubuntor504> caiftheem account mail vào
<vubuntor504> hai thèng check cùng lúc
<vubuntor012> nhưng mà tui muốn thoát ra luôn
<vubuntor504> mà dùng mail j
<vubuntor504> mail công ty hay mail OL
<vubuntor504> mail cty thì cài cái opera
<vubuntor504> nó có cho add account mail riêng đó
<vubuntor504> xong rồi gỡ lun
<vubuntor012> add thêm nick chỗ nào? tự nãy h tìm gần chết mà không gặp? lần đầu xài khổ qá đi
<vubuntor504> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/08/linus-switches-to-xfce-calls-gnome-3.html
<vubuntor012> làm thế nào để mỗi lần click vào Applications\Internet\Evolution Mail thì nó hiện ra bảng đăng nhập như lần đầu tiên mở lên?
<vubuntor504> torvald chửi Gnome 3 này
<vubuntor504> mình thấy cái unity cũng chả khá hơn j mấy
<vubuntor012> ai biết chỉ tui cái đi trời!
<vubuntor504> chài
<vubuntor504> add account vào và đừng có tích vào cái ô lưu mật khẩu
<vubuntor504> thế là sau cứ mở lên là nó hỏi thôi
<vubuntor324> ai giúp tôi được không?
<vubuntor324> cách thoát luôn ra khỏi evolution mail client?
<vubuntor504> del mail
<vubuntor504> Xóa account đi
<van7hu> hi mọi người
<vubuntor710> hi
<minhthong> cho mình hỏi
<minhthong> muốn cài file này gp6-full-linux-demo-r9980.deb
<minhthong> vô u 64 bit làm sao?
<minhthong> file này 32 bit
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-26
<vubuntor673> anh ơi, đổi pass trong ubuntu gõ như nào ạ? em quên mất :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: passwd
<vubuntor673> _Tux_: thanks anh nhé, đầu óc em bã đậu quên mất kí tự w nên gõ nó hong ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: gõ mấy từ đầu rồi tab tab là nó ra
<_Tux_> nhớ hết làm gì
<vubuntor673> _Tux_: thế em hong biết, thanks anh tiếp :)
 * vubuntor673 định hỏi nốt câu nữa thì lại away :D
<minhthong> làm sao để cài file 32 bit vô 64 bit?
<vubuntor778> Cho em hoi lam sao de cai CUBE plug in vay ?
<minhthong> làm sao để cài file 32 bit vô 64 bit?
<vubuntor848> co ai ko
<vubuntor852> co
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor848> dau phong
<vubuntor848> cu nhu dua
<vubuntor848> ai giup toi voi
<vubuntor852> sao ko thay ai ta
<vubuntor852> có ai biết cách cài // win 7 với ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor848> sao toi vao cac ung dung co do hoa thi ko vao dc
<vubuntor848> ac
<vubuntor848> cai do ma ong cung hoi troi
<vubuntor848> tai file iso ubuntu
<vubuntor848> cai binh thuong
<vubuntor852> gio moi tim hieu ve ubuntu nen hoi ko tra loi thi thoi
<C4NoC> ca`i // ?
<C4NoC> nhe't dia va`o roi ca`i thoi
<C4NoC> !bg | vubuntor852
<ubot2> vubuntor852: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor852> cai tren 2 phan vung khac nhau ay.
<C4NoC> thi` chua 2 phan vu`ng
<C4NoC> chia*
<vubuntor852> vay khi khoi dong thi co the chon de vao 1 trong 2 HDH dc ko/
<C4NoC> tat nhien
<C4NoC> ko dc thi` no'i la`m j`
<vubuntor852> the phan vung de cai ubuntu dung dinh dang gi?
<C4NoC> ext4
<C4NoC> va`o do.c guide di
<vubuntor852> gui jum cai link di.
<C4NoC> kia ki`a
<C4NoC> ko do.c thay a`
<vubuntor852> doc roi, tim ma cha thay huong dan cai song song voi win7.
<C4NoC> ca`i va`o
<C4NoC> no' tu+. nha^.n
<vubuntor852> thank
<minhthong> vubuntor852, bán muốn cài dể lắm cứ cài thử cài đại đi khoảng chừng chục lần là rành rõi luôn
<vubuntor415> các bạn ơi giúp mình một vấn đề này vói
<vubuntor415> làm sao tao usb unbuntu cho mac
<vubuntor621> Làm sao có thể kết nối Dcom 3G Viettel với Ubuntu 10.04
<kid__> moas
<kid__> quen dang ki thi lai
<kid__> chan vl
<kid__> :(
<vubuntor941> hi
<vubuntor941> co ai ko ta?
<_Tux_> không có ai
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor854> C4NoC: co day hong aj?
<vubuntor854> C4NoC: anh chỉ em chút
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor854> mei:)
<vubuntor854> lâu òi em k dùng win
<vubuntor854> chỉnh cỡ chữ trong FF của win thee
<vubuntor854> thế nào anh?
<vubuntor854> :D
<vubuntor854> ý nhầm channel
<C4NoC> haha
<C4NoC> vubuntor854: ctrl+ +
<C4NoC> vubuntor854: no' se~ pho'ng to len di
<vubuntor753> C4NoC: hi Canoc
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor153> Tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor153> tớ nhờ tý
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: <- whois ?
<vubuntor153> hôm nay mạnh dạn phi nguyên cái 10.10
<vubuntor153> vào máy cty
<vubuntor153> copy cái font của window vào
<vubuntor153> mục font trên root
<vubuntor153> xong rồi tớ quay lại user bình thường
<vubuntor153> thì cái firefox
<vubuntor153> nó chả hiện lên cái chữ j hết
<vubuntor153> :|
<vubuntor153> font chữ thì lỗi lung tung
<vubuntor153> thế nhưng khi tớ lg lại vào root
 * _Tux_ chuyện hết sức bình thường
<vubuntor153> thì nó lại ngon ko làm sao hêts
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: cài thế bị vậy là phải rồi :))
<vubuntor153> cái này xử lý thês nào vậy
<vubuntor153> vì máy cty tớ ko dám cài đi cài lại nhìu
<vubuntor153> sếp chửi cho thì bục mătj
<vubuntor153> có cách nào
<vubuntor153> xử lý nhanh ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: chmod 644 -R cái thư mục /usr/share/fonts là được
<vubuntor153> :|
<_Tux_> sau đó sudo fc-cache -f
<vubuntor153> trên root hay trên user thươngf thế
<vubuntor153> à sudo thì trên user thường rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: dùng acc mặc định ấy
<_Tux_> root làm chi
<vubuntor153> hic
<vubuntor153> sợ qué
<vubuntor153> mà hì hì checkmod cái foder kia = lệnh j thế :p
<vubuntor153> oử nhà cái cái xách tay thì ngon chả làm sao
<vubuntor153> thế mà ...
<vubuntor257> tux oi cuu
<vubuntor257> lamf chmod 644 xong
<vubuntor257> fc cache
<vubuntor257> jo no ra toan o vuong
<vubuntor257> cuu cuu ko xach tay to di mat
<vubuntor257> a lô
<vubuntor257> a lô
 * _Tux_ ngáp
<vubuntor257> giờ cái tk mặc định
<_Tux_> vubuntor257: refresh font-cache xong thì tắt các ứng dụng đi rồi bật lại
<vubuntor257> nó bị ô vuông từ ngoài vào trong
<vubuntor257> ngay tờ login screen
<vubuntor257> cũng ô vuông nốt
<vubuntor257> tớ đang chạy trên root thì ko sao
<vubuntor257> :|
<vubuntor257> bây giờ làm sao đây
<vubuntor257> cứu tớ dzới
<_Tux_> vubuntor257: chmod lại đống fonts cho tất cả đều truy cập được
<_Tux_> refresh font cache
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<vubuntor257> tớ chạy root có chmod cho tk khác dc ko
<zj3t3mju1> d
<minhthong> CoconutCrab, bạn ơi tui suy nghĩ ra được câu chuyện hồi sáng rồi
<minhthong> ko phải thằng kia ko trả lời mà vì câu chuyện bị đảo lộn
<CoconutCrab> ko
<CoconutCrab> nghĩ tiếp đi
<C4NoC> chuyện j`?
<minhthong> đúng rồi
<minhthong> nó bị đảo lộn mà
<minhthong> đọc từ phải sang trái hay sao ấy
<CoconutCrab> ...
<CoconutCrab> đọc lại đi
<minhthong> đọc nhiều lần rồi mà vẫn ko hiểu
<minhthong> chỉ tháy mắc cười thôi mà ko hiểu
<CoconutCrab> vậy đi làm việc khác đi
<minhthong> uh
<minhthong> đang lên kế hoạch cho ngày mai
<minhthong> CoconutCrab, bạn đi làm chưa?
<vubuntor451> ai huong dan minh tao tai khoan trong ubuntu server voi
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor451: man adduser
<TuxXoBep> man useradd
<vubuntor451> k fai y minh la
<vubuntor451> minh can tao nhieu tai khoan ma phan chia wuyen
<vubuntor451> Tux oi giup cai di
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor451: tự tìm hiểu permission đi
<TuxXoBep> có vài cái thôi mà
<vubuntor451> k fai dau minh muon cai nay hoi phuc tap
<vubuntor451> ban giup minh di
<vubuntor451> de minh vi du:
<vubuntor451> home/host/admin - day la tai khoan admin voi wuyen root
<vubuntor451> ben trong day se co rat nhieu user1 user2 ...user3
<vubuntor451> trong moi user se co thu muc con data, www, ftp
<vubuntor451> home/host/admin/user1/data/www/ftp
<vubuntor451> home/host/admin/user2/data/www/ftp
<vubuntor451> home/host/admin/user3/data/www/ftp
<vubuntor451> gio minh muon lam sao de admin co the sua xoa ... lam gi cug duoc trong tat ca cac tai khoang
<vubuntor451> khoan
<vubuntor451> nhung cai user1 va userN thi chi duoc lam bat cu gi trong thu muc cua no
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor451: tưởng admin có quyền root :)
<vubuntor451> :)
<vubuntor451> admin la 1 user
<vubuntor451> nhung cho wuyen cao nhat
<vubuntor451> minh lam ok roi
<vubuntor451> admin co the xoa sua lam gi cung duoc
<vubuntor451> nhung
<vubuntor451> sau do
<minhthong> à cái này giống security polyce trong windows quá
<vubuntor451> may nick user1 lai k the xoa sua ..v...v..
<vubuntor451> k lam dc
<vubuntor451> ma neu user1 lam duoc
<vubuntor451> thi admin lai k lam dc
<vubuntor451> :(
<vubuntor451> ban cho mninh 1 cau lenh hoan chinh di
<minhthong> nếu bạn dùng win 2k3 thì mình có thể giúp viết file .bat
<minhthong> còn cái này ko biết
<vubuntor451> minh cung xai win2k3
<vubuntor451> tai k biet nen moi xai ubuntu
<vubuntor451> neu ban giup duoc
<vubuntor451> cam on nhieu
<vubuntor451> nhung minh van thick hoc hoi them cac ban ben ubuntu
<vubuntor451> ban tux cho minh cau lenh tao wuyen admin co the lam gi cho cac user1 ... userN
<vubuntor451> va user1 ... userN thi chi duoc lam gi ben trong no
<vubuntor451> giup minh di Tux
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor451: đang bận
<minhthong> tux giống 1 ông già khó chịu
<vubuntor451> neu minh xai permission thi fai lam tung file
<vubuntor451> vay thi kg tien cho lam
<minhthong> uh
<vubuntor451> neu ban minh thong biet ve cai nay
<vubuntor451> giup minh di
<vubuntor451> ong sep cang nhan hoai
<vubuntor451> :(
<minhthong> cái này search thử permission ubuntu xem sao
<vubuntor451> permission <<< fan wuyen cai file cho tung user
<minhthong> bạn dùng 2k3 hả
<vubuntor451> troi cai nay phe lam
<vubuntor451> uhm minh cung co xai 2k3
<vubuntor451> nhung bo lau roi
<vubuntor451> ban ranh ve 2k3 ?
<TuxXoBep> minhthong: thế thì ông già tux mời bạn minhthong sút pốt
<minhthong> á
 * TuxXoBep đi vào xó ngồi, kcmnn
<minhthong> mình cũng hơi rành
<minhthong> tại có làm qua
<vubuntor451> hehe vay a
<vubuntor451> ban co yahoo hong?
<minhthong> cóa
<minhthong> thong_xmen
<vubuntor451> chi minh voi
<vubuntor451> :(
<vubuntor451> Tux oi
<vubuntor451> lam sao gio?
<C4NoC> sleep time
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-27
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> ai help mình cái
<vubuntor784> CoconutCrab: chị iu ơi, bật máy vào ubuntu tự nhiên màn hình tối thui mất đến 10 mới login được là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor784> tự dưng h còn hong tắt hong mở đc các tab nữa :(
<vubuntor814> có ai chỉ cho tớ với
<vubuntor814> Cái user mặc định của tới ko làm sao
<vubuntor814> nhận được
<vubuntor814> font unicode
<vubuntor814> cứ arial là nó ô vuông luôn
<vubuntor814> ko làm sao sửa dc
<vubuntor280> ai giup mua tao user va fan chia wuyen voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: từ hôm qua đến giờ là nếu tự ngồi tìm hiểu chắc xong rồi
<_Tux_> mà tưởng qua siêu nhân minhthong giúp bạn rồi
<vubuntor280> tim hieu roi ban ah
<vubuntor280> nhug luc dc
<vubuntor280> luc k
<vubuntor280> den gan 5 gio sang moi ngu
<vubuntor280> moi ngu day ne
<vubuntor280> no fuc tap
<vubuntor280> hom wa tao 2 nick ok het
<vubuntor280> gio lai k dc
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor280> de minh noi Tux nghe
<vubuntor280> # useradd adroot -d /home/site/ roi passwd adroot
<vubuntor280> xong tao addgroup adgrp
<vubuntor280> addgroup user1  adgrp
<vubuntor280> addgroup user2  adgrp
<vubuntor280> addgroup user3  adgrp
<vubuntor280> addgroup userN  adgrp
<vubuntor280> chmod ug+rw /home/site
<vubuntor280> chown -R adroot::adgrp /home/site
<vubuntor280> chown -R user1::adgrp /home/site
<vubuntor280> chown -R user2:adgrp /home/site
<vubuntor280> ....
<vubuntor280> luc dau ok
<vubuntor280> user 1 chi co wuyen trong thu muc cua no
<vubuntor280> con adroot thi wan ly duoc et
<vubuntor280> het
<vubuntor280> chu dau  fai nghi tux nghi la minh k tim hieu dau
<vubuntor280> tai k ra moi nho ban thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: vậy vấn đề là gì ?
<_Tux_> cái /home/site xài chung hết à ?
<vubuntor280> dung vay
<vubuntor280> home/site chung het
<vubuntor280> trong home/site se co site1.com
<vubuntor280> thi 1 user co the co nhieu site
<vubuntor280> co the trong home/site/user1 cung dc
<vubuntor280> van de la gio adroot vao dc nhung con lai bi cam
<vubuntor280> :(
<vubuntor280> gio ban chi minh tao tu nick admin den nick user1 den user3 + folder ...
<vubuntor280> giong nhu minh vua lam tren la dc ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: móa
<_Tux_> thế phân quyền thế kia thì nó không chạy là đúng rồi
<vubuntor280> :(
<vubuntor280> hom wa chay moi ghe
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: ;)
<vubuntor280> tai hom wa minh tao co 2 nick a
<vubuntor280> xong lat tao tiep 2 nick
<vubuntor280> roi
<_Tux_> chạy là do thứ tự gõ lệnh có gì đó không ổn ;)
<vubuntor280> xong het chay
<_Tux_> và không hiểu permission
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: đơn giản thế này
<_Tux_> add hết đống user kia vô cái group tên là xxx
<_Tux_> à từ từ
<_Tux_> mặc định không có xacls nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: nói lại yêu cầu coi
<vubuntor280> a co chmod 660 /home/site
<vubuntor280> ah iu cau la gio vay ne
<vubuntor280> home/site <<< folder chinh <<< can 1 user adminroot dieu khien toan bo
<vubuntor280> ben trong home/site/site1/ se co 1 hay nhieu users
<vubuntor280> user1 thi se coi tat ca home/site/site11
<vubuntor280> tuong tu voi user 2 va user 3 va userN
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: cái sau thì đương nhiên rồi
<vubuntor280> user1 k the vao user2
<vubuntor280> va user2 cubng k vao duoc user1
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: mặc định khỏi chỉnh
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: add mỗi user đó vào một group riêng
<_Tux_> tỉ dụ user1 -> group1
<_Tux_> add admin -> group1, group2
<_Tux_> phân quyền cho group có quyền đọc
<_Tux_> lần sau muốn user2 đọc user 1
<_Tux_> thì cho user2 -> group của user1
<_Tux_> còn thích kĩ hơn
<_Tux_> thì đọc xacls
<_Tux_> hoặc dùng một vài cơ chế khác
<vubuntor280> khi lan sau cho user2 doc user1
<vubuntor280> vay luc do admin con doc duoc tren user1 k?
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: <- chưa đọc kĩ về permission mà
<_Tux_> cứ làm ào ào chẳng chịu đọc hiểu gì cả
<vubuntor280> doc hoai k hieu
<vubuntor280> minh co doc
<_Tux_> vubuntor280: bạn nghĩ còn không ?
<vubuntor280> con
<vubuntor280> tai admin da add group cua nogroup1 roi
<vubuntor280> nhung k biet
<vubuntor280> :D
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> tự xử tiếp đi
<vubuntor280> ok de xu tiep
<vubuntor280> :D
<vubuntor280> thanks
<vubuntor280> xu xong se vao bao cao
<vubuntor280> bibi Tux
<vubuntor280> tys
<vubuntor381> hello
<vubuntor381> có ai giúp mình chút được không
<vubuntor381> ai giúp với
<Lokiheero> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor381> :D
<vubuntor381> mình gặp vấn đề với partition
<vubuntor381> lúc mình cài natty chon là aside with currrent os
<vubuntor381> hay gì đó đại loại là cài chung với windows
<vubuntor381> mà giờ vào kiếm ko thấy
<vubuntor381> trong grub ko hiện lên
<Lokiheero> ye
<vubuntor381> trong disk utility thì báo là có 1 ext partition 1,6gb với 1,6gb swap
 * Lokiheero nhin` zj3t3mju
<vubuntor381> tức là 3 part
<vubuntor381> giờ làm sao kiếm lại windows ?
<C4NoC> gì có 1.6G?
<C4NoC> vậy sao cài
<vubuntor381> ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: đang ở ubuntu à
<vubuntor381> cái linux ở trên part : 120gb
<vubuntor381> có 2 part phụ là swap 1,6gb với 1 ext part : 1,6gb
<vubuntor381> vâng
<vubuntor381> giờ làm sao kiếm 2 cái part cũ ?
<vubuntor381> hay nó xóa luôn rồi nhỉ ?
<C4NoC> win?
<vubuntor381> dạ
<C4NoC> ko thấy part của win à
<vubuntor381> không hề :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: sudo fdisk -l
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor381
<ubot2`> vubuntor381: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor381> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0000708f     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1       14403   115684352   83  Linux /dev/sda2           14403       
<C4NoC> đã bảo paste lên kia
<C4NoC> thế này ai đọc dc
<vubuntor381> à
<vubuntor381> rồi anh ạ
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor381> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675781/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> cài bậy ròa
<vubuntor381> dạ
<C4NoC> hê hê
<vubuntor381> nó bị xóa luôn rồi hã anh :(
<C4NoC> có mấy ổ cứng?
<vubuntor381> dạ 1
<vubuntor381> netbook hp mini note 2133
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thế tèo rồi
<vubuntor381> ko có ổ cd-rom nên cài qua usb
<C4NoC> thôi xài ubuntu luôn đi
<vubuntor381> vậy cái part extended 1,6 gb đó để làm gì anh >
<C4NoC> netbook xài win chi cho nặng
<vubuntor381> ubuntu chậm quá :(
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ubuntu chậm?
<vubuntor381> chả hiếu sao cái respon rate chậm rì
<C4NoC> ubuntu mấy?
<C4NoC> 11.04?
<vubuntor381> dạ 11.04
<vubuntor381> kernel 3.1
<C4NoC> thế quăng đi
<C4NoC> cái unity nặng
<vubuntor381> dạ unity 2d thôi
<vubuntor381> có lên nổi 3d đâu
<C4NoC> ko thì xài lubuntu
<C4NoC> fedora
<comthaq> sao kernel 3.1
<vubuntor381> dạ tự up
<C4NoC> up kernel chi hok bít
 * C4NoC cũng netbook
<vubuntor381> vì kernel gốc bị lỗi với card wireless
<C4NoC> chạy ầm ầm
<C4NoC> xem HD 1080p còn dc
<vubuntor381> block general driver , xài driver ngoài rồi cũng lỗi
<comthaq> kernel số lẻ dành cho nhà phát triển mà
<comthaq> em nghe nói vậy
<comthaq> ^^
<vubuntor381> cứ vào wireless là bị hangs
<vubuntor381> up lên hết luôn
<C4NoC> wifi gì?
<vubuntor381> dạ broadcom bcm43
<C4NoC> hê hê
<C4NoC> lspci
<C4NoC> chạy cái đó paste lên xem
<vubuntor381> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675783/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: lsmod
<vubuntor381> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675784/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor381> máy gì nặng như chì
<vubuntor381> mới đầu nguyên bản là chạy sled 10
<vubuntor381> tụi bán nó tháo ra cài windows xp
<vubuntor381> xong chán win quá cài lại mà ko có usb cd-rom nên cài luôn ubuntu
<vubuntor381> vì sled 10 ko support usb install, sled 11 mới có
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: biết xài arch hok
<C4NoC> wifi này nó có driver của broadcom rồi
<C4NoC> compile kernel lại
<vubuntor381> mà lúc trước có xài ubuntu ver karmic koala với jaunty rồi
<vubuntor381> compile kernel của arch ?
<C4NoC> ờ, thằng nào cũng dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: compile trên ubuntu cũng dc
<vubuntor381> dạ
<vubuntor381> nó nhẹ hơn hay sao anh ?
<vubuntor381> à
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: có driver wifi mới
<C4NoC> ko lỗi
<vubuntor381> dạ
<vubuntor381> giờ em xài có bị lỗi wifi nữa đâu :|
<vubuntor151> có ai chỉ mình remove cái jdownloader với
<vubuntor381> làm sao cho nó nhẹ và nhanh thôi
<C4NoC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless
<C4NoC> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Broadcom wireless - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: vậy hả
<C4NoC> ko thì cài lubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: xài mấy giao diện nhẹ nhàng thôi
<C4NoC> lxde
<vubuntor381> lubuntu thì phải remove gnome ?
<C4NoC> openbox
<vubuntor381> dạ
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: cài lại hết đi cho lẹ
<vubuntor381> đang muốn thử lubuntu
<vubuntor381> nhưng ko biết làm sao
<C4NoC> làm sao là sao
<C4NoC> down iso về
<vubuntor151> chỉ dùm mình gỡ cái jdownloader dc ko
<C4NoC> dd ra usb
<C4NoC> rồi cài
<vubuntor381> vì giờ chỉ còn ubuntu làm os
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: cài thế nào
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: vào xóa nó thôi
<vubuntor381> ko biêt cái port ra usb
<vubuntor151> dùng unetbotin
<vubuntor151> chọn file ISO
<vubuntor151> bắn lun
<vubuntor381> oh
<C4NoC> cắm usb vào
<C4NoC> coi nó là gì
<vubuntor381> ok
<C4NoC> thường là sdb
<vubuntor381> theo anh
<C4NoC> dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=2MB
<vubuntor381> bản ubuntu nào nhẹ và ổn nhất ?
<C4NoC> chú ý cái of, nhầm là toi
<vubuntor381> of ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: trong cái lệnh kia
<C4NoC> man dd
<vubuntor381> máy em có còn gì đâu mà sợ
<C4NoC> lấy ra coi
<C4NoC> thôi đi ngủ
<C4NoC> mưa mát mẻ
<vubuntor381> híc
<C4NoC> vubuntor381: cài đủ thứ vào xem, thích gì thì xài
<C4NoC> lubuntu, linux mint ,fedora
<C4NoC> arch linux
<vubuntor381> sợ fedora lắm
<vubuntor381> nặng như chì
<vubuntor381> thích ubuntu
<vubuntor381> xài này đủ rồi
<C4NoC> uh huh
<vubuntor381> nhưng làm cho respond rate nhanh hơn thôi
<vubuntor381> đơn giản như cái firefox nặng ỳ
<vubuntor381> cài chromium vô mới nhanh
<comthaq> mình ko thích xài chromium
<comthaq> vì ko có DTA
<comthaq> ^^
<vubuntor381>  DTA ?
<vubuntor381> chác support download hã ?
<comthaq> downloadthemall
<comthaq> ừa
<comthaq> cái chromnium đc cái có cái webstore
<vubuntor381> :D
<comthaq> chơi games vào facebook thì tiện
<vubuntor381> mình thấy duyệt nó nhẹ
<vubuntor381> thế là ok thôi
<vubuntor381> máy máy cùi bắp của mình
<vubuntor381> cài windows xp, ngồi tự mod lại chơi được cả warcraft 3
<vubuntor381> mà ở ubuntu, chạy cái ubuntu software center thôi nó cũng ì ì
<vubuntor381> ức chế :(
<vubuntor151> ôi dào cũng chỉ để chát lên net
<comthaq> bạn xài thử peppermint cũng đc
<vubuntor151> có làm j đâu
<vubuntor151> :)
<vubuntor381> ok
<comthaq> nếu bạn ko cần FF
<vubuntor381> thá»­ peppermint xem :X
<vubuntor151> cần ngon hơn thì cứ window mà dùng
<vubuntor151> nếu ko cứ chaqyj 1 cái cho ổn định
<vubuntor381> đang chạy 1 cái bạn :)
<vubuntor151> cài đi cài lại nhiều distro làm quái j
<comthaq> peppermint tớ thấy ok lắm
<vubuntor761> cho mình hỏi hôm trc' mình có ghost cho Win7
<vubuntor761> h` muốn có dual boot với wubi
<vubuntor761> thì làm ntn
<vubuntor381> bật wubi trên win mà chọn bạn :|
<vubuntor381> vào win, chạy wubi
<vubuntor381> chọn xem sao
<vubuntor761> ừm
<vubuntor761> để mình test
<vubuntor761> tks bạn
<vubuntor381> comthaq oqi
<vubuntor381> comthaq
<comthaq> ?
<comthaq> gì bạn
<vubuntor381> peppermint là 1 bản linux khác hay là ubuntu ?
<comthaq> là distro khác
<vubuntor381> giờ từ ubuntu làm sao chuyển qua vậy ?
<vubuntor381> tức là phải cài lại từ đầu ?
<comthaq> ừa
<vubuntor381> ok
<vubuntor381> mình đang down từ trang chủ của nó
<vubuntor381> ủa
<vubuntor381> mà nhiều bản vậy :|
<comthaq> cho to chut
<vubuntor381> ok
<vubuntor761> bạn vubuntor381 ơi
<vubuntor381> ?
<vubuntor761> k có phân nào để chọn cả
<vubuntor381> sao thế  ?
<vubuntor381> ủa
<vubuntor761> chỉ có demo .....
<vubuntor381> wubi có chạy ko ?
<vubuntor761> install inside win
<vubuntor381> vậy hử ?
<vubuntor761> ừhm
<vubuntor381> ý bạn là
<vubuntor381> muốn xài ubuntu
<vubuntor381> bên cạnh windows ?
<vubuntor761> ko
<vubuntor761> ý là lúc trc'
<vubuntor761> mình có xài dual boot
<vubuntor761> giữa win vs ubuntu
<vubuntor381> rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor381> ừ
<vubuntor381> grub ?
<vubuntor761> h` cái win7 bị lỗi
<vubuntor761> nên mình ghost lại
<vubuntor381> rồi
<vubuntor761> sau khi ghost mất luôn cái dual boot
<vubuntor381> rồi hiểu
<vubuntor381> partition table lỗi miej rồi
<comthaq> http://peppermintos.info/dl1/Peppermint-Two-i386-06052011.iso
<vubuntor381> nó xóa cái file boot của linuxx rồi
<vubuntor761> ặc
<vubuntor761> @@"
<comthaq> link dowload đó bạn
<vubuntor761> ko lẽ ngồi cài lại nhỉ
<vubuntor381> bạn kiếm cái usb
<vubuntor761> hơi đúi
<vubuntor381> mình có rồi comthaq
<comthaq> ^^
<vubuntor381> thanks /comthaq
<vubuntor381> nhưng down iso về rồi
<vubuntor381> làm sao port ra usb để cài ?
<vubuntor381> vì mình ko có cd-rom
<vubuntor761> có soft đấy bạn
<vubuntor381> vubuntor761 : bạn kiếm cái usb có hiren ấy
<vubuntor761> ừhm
<vubuntor381> chọn mbr repair
<vubuntor381> master boot records
<vubuntor381> cho nó sửa
<vubuntor381> comthaq Æ¡i
<comthaq> Æ¡i
<vubuntor381> cái soft để port iso ra usb trên linux tên gì để mình get luôn
<vubuntor761> à bạn vubuntor381 ơi mình ko có usb có hiren
<vubuntor761> mình xài cd đc k
<vubuntor381> sặc, make one
<vubuntor381> được
<vubuntor761> òh
<vubuntor381> có cd-rom quá ổn
<vubuntor761> :) tks
<vubuntor761> test luôn
<vubuntor381> tưởng ko có cd-rom mới mệt
<comthaq> UNetbootin
<vubuntor381> hỏi thêm cái này tí comthaq
<vubuntor381> cái phần mềm download
<comthaq> ừa
<vubuntor381> ở đâu
<comthaq> bạn xài firefox
<vubuntor381> down qua torrent có 4 seed chậm quá
<vubuntor381> xài ff nó tự hiện ra hã
<comthaq> ko
<comthaq> cài thêm plugin cho nó
<comthaq> cài thêm DownThemAll
<comthaq> muốn bắt link nhanh thì cài thêm Flashgot
<comthaq> trong ff đó
<comthaq> thôi tớ đi cắt tóc
<vubuntor381> ok
<vubuntor381> thanks
<vubuntor443> mình cài ubuntu 32 (11.04) đang dùng bình thường bỗng nhiên không vào mạng được mặc dù mạng vẫn có. (mạng dây)
<vubuntor404> bạn vubunturo381 ơi ?
<vubuntor404> giúp mình thiết lập dual boot cho win 7 và wubi ubuntu với
<vubuntor570> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor570> cai unetbootin ko co option cho pepermint
<vubuntor570> chon cai nao de port file iso cua pepermint ra day :(
<vubuntor404> ai giúp mình khôi phục dual boot win 7 và ubuntu ko
<kid__> vubuntor404:  cài lại grub?
<vubuntor882> chào mọi người
<vubuntor882> cho hỏi chút về dịch vụ SAMBA
<vubuntor882> làm thế nào để add nhóm vào dịch vụ SAMBA ko thay cho add từng nhân viên 1
<vubuntor068> ai giup voi
<vubuntor068> minh cai peppermint van bi loi kernel
<vubuntor068> gio lam sao up kernel bang tay ?
<vubuntor068> alo
<vubuntor068> minh down bo kernel ve roi
<vubuntor068> help plzzzzzzz
<vubuntor068> anyone help ?
<vubuntor068> ai giup minh voi :(
<TuxFisher> vubuntor068: lỗi như nào
<vubuntor068> card wireless
<vubuntor068> bat len la treo may
<vubuntor068> doc tren dien dan nuoc ngoai bao la ko xai kernel original duoc
<vubuntor068> phai up len 2.6.39-0
<vubuntor068> ma ko thay cai kernel do o dau, nen hom qua minh up len 3.0.3
<vubuntor068> ko thay loi gi
<vubuntor068> hom nay lai tim ko ra cai website day cach up len 3.0.3 do nua
<vubuntor068> no dung 4 cau lenh thoi
<vubuntor068> wget http:// gi gi do
<vubuntor068> download 3 file gom 2 file header voi 1 file image
<vubuntor068> sau do co 1 lenh de chay
<vubuntor068> ma minh quen mat :(
<vubuntor068> lam on giup :D
 * TuxFisher gà không biết
<vubuntor387> làm ơn có ai giúp mình ko?
<vubuntor387> mình cài unbuntu đến bước cuối cùng lỗi số 5
<vubuntor513> may anh cho hoi
<vubuntor513> linux mint katya co cai duoc inity 2d ko ?
<vubuntor513> unity
<vubuntor513> help ?
<vubuntor513> alo alo
<vubuntor513> help
<lmq2401> vubuntor513: ?
<vubuntor513> linux mint co support unity 2d ko ban ?
<vubuntor513> alo alo
<vubuntor513> -clear
<vubuntor688> cho em hoi cai nay
<vubuntor688> cai xong ubuntu thay chan lai go ra thi go the nao?
<vubuntor688> se cai lai win
<_Tux_> vubuntor688: format hết ổ cứng đi
<Chat3739> anh em oi
<hieuykhoa> he he
<hieuykhoa> chat irc ngon phet
<CoconutCrab> |:
<vubuntor650> cho em hoi lam sao chuyen sang kieu go vni trong ubuntu 11.04 dc a?
<vubuntor650> em dung ibusunikey
<lmq2401> vubuntor650: bật thanh ngôn ngữ của nó lên
<vubuntor650> no khong hien len
<lmq2401> vubuntor650: thì chỉnh cho nó hiện lên
<vubuntor650> thanh ngon ngu khong thay hien len dau ca
<vubuntor650> em chinh roi ma
<C4NoC> bấm dzô nó
<vubuntor650> vao preference chon show language bar roi
<vubuntor650> nhung khi go khong thay languagebar hien len dau het
<lmq2401> vubuntor650: chọn là Always (hoặc When Active) rồi hả?
<vubuntor650> vang
<lmq2401> vậy là có khi...chưa bật bộ gõ lên
<vubuntor650> vang
<vubuntor650> de em thu a
<lmq2401> vubuntor650: Ctrl + Space
<vubuntor789> ai giup minh chut ve kernel voi
<vubuntor789> Camap ?
<C4NoC> huh?
<vubuntor789> minh can giup ve kernel
<vubuntor789> kernel minh dang xai hien dang bi loi
<vubuntor789> minh up len 3.1.0-999 co bi sao ko
<vubuntor789> vua install linux mint xong
<vubuntor789> thich lam nhung kernel lai bi loi
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor789> ko biet thay kernel khac thi the nao
<C4NoC> lỗi sao?
<vubuntor789> bi loi voi wireless card
<C4NoC> wifi j`
<C4NoC> lỗi thế nào
<vubuntor789> hoi sang co noi roi
<vubuntor789> wifi broadcom
<vubuntor789> bat wifi len ma ket noi vao ap nao la treo may ngay
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> lsmod
<C4NoC> coi nó xài driver nào
<vubuntor789> search dien dan cua nuoc ngoai thi thay la kernel ko tuong thich
<vubuntor789> ok
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: xài 3.0 đi
<C4NoC> lên cái đó làm gì, đã stable đâu
<vubuntor789> ok
<vubuntor789> 3.0 ?
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor789> 3.0 rc may ?
<C4NoC> ai bít
<vubuntor789> hay 3.0 oneiric thoi ?
<C4NoC> coi cái nào mới nhất thì down
<vubuntor789> neu ko stable thi co hien tuong nhu the nao ha ca noc ?
<vubuntor789> hay treo may hay sao
<C4NoC> ko biết
<C4NoC> có bug thôi
<C4NoC> ai bít bug nào
<vubuntor789> uhm
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: biết config kernel hok
<C4NoC> compille lần nào chưa
<vubuntor789> khong biet config
<vubuntor789> nhung biet cach up
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: lsmod
<vubuntor789> dung lenh wget roi go cai link toi kernel
<C4NoC> coi nó xài driver nào
<vubuntor789> xong 3 file roi go sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vubuntor789> la no install kernel vua down
<vubuntor789> ok
<vubuntor789> cai link de paste la ji nhi
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor789> thanks
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: uname -a
<vubuntor789> day canoc
<C4NoC> paste cái này vào luôn
<vubuntor789> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676049/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> ngắn thì cho vào đây luôn
<vubuntor789> Linux marcus-HP-2133 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<C4NoC> 2.6.38 kìa
<vubuntor789> thi sao a ?
<C4NoC> thì cũ rồi
<C4NoC> lên 3.0 đi
<vubuntor789> minh dang cai 3.1.0-999 thoi, chua cai xong ma
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor789> uhm
<vubuntor789> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: tìm cái ppa có kernel mới rồi up
<_Tux_> thế cho nhanh
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: driver nó xài là wl
<C4NoC> treo máy là phải
<vubuntor789> minh lay kernel o day : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> broadcom 43xx phải xài driver brcmsmac
<vubuntor789> minh ko co tu cai driver
<vubuntor789> no tu nhan
<vubuntor789> roi download roi cai luon :(
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> biết vậy
<C4NoC> thế mới phải compile lại :D
<C4NoC> cho nó xài driver kia
<C4NoC> hê hê
<vubuntor789> vay co rac roi ko ?
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> :D
<C4NoC> nếu quen rồi
<vubuntor789> hic, thuc su la chua quen :D
<vubuntor789> huong dan minh voi :D
<vubuntor789> minh co the hoc hoi ^^
<C4NoC> đang nhứ đầu, bùn ngủ qué
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor789> :(
<vubuntor789> co phai la down driver kia ve
<vubuntor789> roi dpkg no ko ?
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> .g kernel.org
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.kernel.org/
<bksupybot> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (at www.kernel.org)
<C4NoC> đó
<vubuntor789> hic :(
<C4NoC> lên đó down kernel về
<_Tux_> C4NoC: =)
<vubuntor789> 3.0.3 STABBLE :d
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> _Tux_: broadcom thì phải thế thôi
<C4NoC> _Tux_: nó đang là staging
<C4NoC> nên tụi kia ko enable đâu
<_Tux_> C4NoC: bựa nhở,
<_Tux_> may mình xài in tèo
<vubuntor789> :d
<vubuntor789> thanks may ban
<C4NoC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation
<C4NoC> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Kernel Compilation - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: vào đó đọc trước xem
<vubuntor789> ok
<_Tux_> nhớ là trước lúc active drivers broadcom
<_Tux_> nó cho chọn 1 trong 2 mà nhỉ ?
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: hok phải wiki đó
<vubuntor789> hic
<vubuntor789> vay la cai nao :(
<C4NoC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_without_ABS
<C4NoC> cái này
<bksupybot> Title: Kernel Compilation without ABS - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<C4NoC> Kernel version 2.6.32 and higher now provides the more user-friendly localmodconfig script which makes some configuration selections for you
<C4NoC> kool
<vubuntor789> thuc ra compile cai nay co duoc them ji ko
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> thêm cái driver
<vubuntor789> vi hom qua minh cai kernel khac thi ko bi lam sao ca
<vubuntor789> xai thay stable
<vubuntor789> thay tren dien dan nuoc ngoai bao la dung xai 38
<vubuntor789> xai 39-0 la het bi loi
<vubuntor789> ma minh ko tim ra 39-0 ,toan thay rc1 -> rc4
<vubuntor789> nen minh cho no len cai daily luon
<vubuntor789> thay cung ko sao :D
<C4NoC> owf
<vubuntor789> chi so la o ubuntu thi ko sao chu sang linux mint thi co van de thoi :(
<C4NoC> ờ
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: có hiểu kernel nó khác nhau ở chỗ nào không
<C4NoC> lên 3.0 luôn đi
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor789> ko :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: mint cũng là ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor789> thuc su la minh moi xai linux
<vubuntor789> nen cung ko hieu lam ve kernel
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: mình nhớ là với card broadcom
<_Tux_> nó cho phép chọn drivers
<_Tux_> hoặc Opensource drivers
<vubuntor789> ko
<_Tux_> hoặc closesource
<vubuntor789> no chi hien len hinh cai card
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: mục Additional Hardware
<vubuntor789> click vao no bao restricted driver
<vubuntor789> sta broadcom
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> cái đó đó
<vubuntor789> no bat phai down ve moi cho xai card wifi
<vubuntor789> minh down ve install
<vubuntor789> xong search wifi thi ko sao
<vubuntor789> tim ra wifi nhap pass vua connect phat treo may luon
<C4NoC> :]]
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: ok
<vubuntor789> tren ubuntu cung bi
<vubuntor789> tren peppermint cung bi
<_Tux_> thế thì gõ nó đi
<vubuntor789> go no ra xai driver opensource cung bi tuong tu :(
<_Tux_> .g opensource broadcom driver ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/broadcom-releasing-fully-open-source-driver-wifi-driver/
<bksupybot> Title: Broadcom releasing fully open-source wifi driver | OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: lolz
<vubuntor789> hom qua ca dem ngoi search may dien dan nuoc ngoai
<_Tux_> C4NoC: xài broadcom không
<_Tux_> xác nhận coi
<vubuntor789> no bao la cai card cua may hp2133 bi loi
<vubuntor789> xai kernel 38 la chet het
<vubuntor789> phai len 39 :(
<vubuntor789> 1 la down kernel - 2 la up
<vubuntor789> chan' :(
<vubuntor789> a`
<vubuntor789> hoi ngoai le` chut
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: thế thì cứ thế mà làm thôi
<vubuntor789> ngay xua o day co 1 anh la coconutcrab
<vubuntor789> anh day sao gio ko thay nua nhi :D
<vubuntor789> tu thoi minh xai jaunty
<vubuntor789> voi karmic
<C4NoC> _Tux_: sao ko
<C4NoC> xài, và chửi suốt đây
<vubuntor789> hom qua toi gio ko thay :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: vẫn ở đây thôi, nhưng đi ngủ sớm :D
<_Tux_> C4NoC: ờ
<vubuntor789> a`
<vubuntor789> TUX luc truoc cung co chat may lan
 * _Tux_ thấy may mắn khi con lap support Ubuntu hớ hớ
<vubuntor789> hoi sao ten tux thi bao la tuxedo
<_Tux_> nhắc con lap buồn vl
<C4NoC> túm lại là đọc cái wiki kia đi
<vubuntor789> ok
<vubuntor789> a`
<vubuntor789> card via
<vubuntor789> video card onboard via
<C4NoC> rồi mai mốt chỉ tiếp
<vubuntor789> co cach nao cai driver hok ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: nó cài rồi
<vubuntor789> uhm
<vubuntor789> thanks CaM4p
<vubuntor789> minh doc roi lam luon day
<vubuntor789> cam on moi nguoi :D
<vubuntor781> camap oi
<vubuntor781> giup minh them cai nay chut
<vubuntor781> vi sao trong disk ultilities no bao la co 4 partition luon ?
<vubuntor781> tux ?
<vubuntor781> tux oi
<vubuntor781> trong partition
<vubuntor781> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor781> paste!
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor781> tux ?
<vubuntor781> no hien len nhu the nay la sao
<vubuntor781> minh chia sai gi ah http://paste.ubuntu.com/676084/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor781> TUX ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor781: có thấy gì bất thường đâu ?
<vubuntor781> sao la /dev/sda2
<vubuntor781> minh ko mount no duoc
<vubuntor781> tong cong la 120gb thoi
<vubuntor781> cai sda2 voi sda6 thuc ra la 1 thi phai
<vubuntor781> nhug lai hien ra 2 cai khac nhau la sao :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor781: ...
<vubuntor781> cai dev/sda2 ko mount duoc, ko dat ten duoc
<_Tux_> sda2 và sda6 là cái khác nhau
<_Tux_> giống thế quái nào được
<vubuntor781> chu sao ko mount duoc
<_Tux_> cùng label thì không biết
<_Tux_> vubuntor781: lol
<vubuntor781> ko co label cho dev/sda2
<_Tux_> không moun được là không mount được
<_Tux_> kết luận kiểu gì vậy
<vubuntor781> minh ko resize,ko delete, ko lam gi duoc voi no la sao ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor781: umount nó đi
<_Tux_> rồi làm gì thì làm
<vubuntor781> lam gi co mount no
<vubuntor781> ko co mount
<vubuntor781> luc vao diskultility, chi co 1 nut la delete partion thoi
<_Tux_> có mấy ổ cứng ?
<vubuntor781> 1 o cung
<vubuntor781> ma delete cung ko duoc
<_Tux_> thế thì chuẩn rồi
<_Tux_> phân vùng thì lấy đĩa hoặc USB live mà phân vùng
<vubuntor781> Cannot delete extended partition while logical partitions exist
<vubuntor781> usage cua no la container for logical partitions
<_Tux_> vubuntor781: chụp ảnh cái màn hình GParted lên đây coi nào
<_Tux_> giải thích loằng ngoằng quá
<vubuntor781> chup the nao
<vubuntor781> fn + print screen ?
<vubuntor781> roi
 * _Tux_ mệt
 * _Tux_ bò đi
<vubuntor781> cho chut
<vubuntor781> giup minh xiu di :D
<vubuntor781> minh chup duoc anh roi
<vubuntor781> lam sao bo len :|
<vubuntor455> hi cac ban co ai co do k?
<vubuntor455> xin hoi can ban xiu ve chown
<vubuntor455> chown -R user1:groupadmin /home/site  <<< cau lenh nay nghia la sao? nghia la user1 se duoc gan vao groupadmin ?
<vubuntor455> neu duoc gan vao gourpadmin vay thi user1 co the hack hay lam gi k?
<vubuntor455> groupadmin co duong dan la /home/site
<vubuntor455> con user1 co duong dan la /home/site/user1
<vubuntor455> vay user1 chi co the doc hoac xoa hoac chay bat cu gi trong thu muc /home/site/user1 thoi dung kg?
<vubuntor455> dau co lam gi duoc groupadmin ?
<vubuntor455> ai giup minh voi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-28
<vubuntor947>  em mới down bản Ubutu-Pingguy OS4 version 11.04 về, tạo bản boot ra USB ok hết, khi boot chỉ tới màn hình đen thui chỉ có dòng command line " System linux 11.04..... gì đó phía trên đầu + 1 dấu nhắc lệnh dòng tiếp theo...Hết. Không chạy gì nữa. Pro nào gặp phải trường hợp này chỉ giáo em với. may1 em core i3,2gb,640gb,hd graphics
<CoconutCrab> usb format dạng fat 32
<vubuntor947> usb em format Fat32 mà
<CoconutCrab> thế chịu :-
<vubuntor947> thank !
<vubuntor564> Pro nào chỉ dùm em boot không đc PingGuy OS 11.04 với,máy em core i3,BIOS Insyde H2O 2.14, màn hình boot ( hình : http://cc7.upanh.com/27.241.34502886.08I0/photo0005.jpg )
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: xài cái gì để tạo USB Boot
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: checksum file iso cho kĩ
<_Tux_> dùng unetbootin bản mới nhất
<vubuntor564> em sài unetbooting update mới nhất, file iso khong lỗi dc, boot trên dell core 2 chạy ok hết. core i3 chỉ tới đó, chờ 30p vẫn thế
<vubuntor564> unetbooting 5.49
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: máy đó VGA gì ?
<vubuntor564> HD i3
 * _Tux_ ếu biết là giờ còn có con card HD i3
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: Intel GMA chứ gì ?
<vubuntor564> dạ
<_Tux_> có card rời không >
<vubuntor564> ko, 1 card
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> mang cái USB đó sang máy khác boot tốt chứ gì ?
<vubuntor564> đúng, boot tốt, máy đó cũng GMA luôn
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: dùng thử grub2 và file iso coi
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: máy bạn là máy đời nào ?
<_Tux_> chả có nhẽ
<vubuntor564> lenovo Z460
<_Tux_> .g ubuntuforums lenovo Z460
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1652241
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Sound only through laptop speakers, none through headphones - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<_Tux_> .g ubuntuforums lenovo Z460 boot usb
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477803
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] 10.04 Touchpad not working - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor564> em search trên forum thấy off ACPI mà tìm không thấy trong file ISO lẫn boot trong USB.
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: lúc boot ấy
<_Tux_> thêm options acpi=of
<_Tux_> thêm options acpi=off
<_Tux_> nếu dùng unetbootin
<_Tux_> lúc tới màn hình boot
<_Tux_> nhấn tab
<vubuntor564> em không boot đc tới tag đó luôn
<vubuntor564> có dấu nhắc lệnh mà gõ chả đc
<vubuntor564> gõ đc thì đã nói, vào BIOs tìm ko có
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: thế túm lại là nó có màn hình boot đúng kiểu unetbootin chứ
<vubuntor564> ko, http://cc7.upanh.com/27.241.34502886.08I0/photo0005.jpg, anh xem đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: đó là cái màn hình đầu tiên luôn ?
<vubuntor564> dạ, chạy tới đó là dừng, không boot đc nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor564: thử grub2 và iso boot đi
<_Tux_> .g syslinux err boot lenovo z460
<bkphenny> _Tux_: No results found for 'syslinux err boot lenovo z460'.
<vubuntor564> ok, để em thử, thank anh nhiu
<_Tux_> .g syslinux err boot
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ask.metafilter.com/92334/Live-USB-boot-problems
<bksupybot> Title: Live USB boot problems - fedora liveusb creator | Ask MetaFilter (at ask.metafilter.com)
<dungwd> GUI tools nào cho ubuntu 11 để chỉnh dc grub vậy?
<dungwd> GUI tools nào cho ubuntu 11 để chỉnh dc grub vậy?
<dungwd> starup manager của mình nó chỉ có 2 tab
<dungwd> và nó không hoạt động được
<nobawk> ko biết
<nobawk> chỉnh = tay đi
<dungwd> hic, tại mình mỗi lần chỉnh tay cứ bị quên, rồi phải vào đọc docs của ubuntu
<dungwd> chứ thật ra không pải mình làm biếng đọc đâu
<dungwd> nhưng nhớ hỏng nỗi
<nobawk> thì backup lại
<nobawk> hỏng thì restore
<nobawk> hỏng thì vào livecd mà sửa
<nobawk> thế thôi
<dungwd> hic hic....
<dungwd> cho mình hỏi, mình muốn mở terminal tại chỗ thư mực hiện hành thì cài cái gì
<_Tux_> dungwd: nautilus open terminal
<dungwd> cài xong rồi, giờ dùng sao bạn
<_Tux_> dungwd: tự vọc tí đi
<dungwd> sao mình chỉnh shortcuts key dùng fim Window khong dc vay?
<dungwd> trong bảng short nó vẫn lưu bình thường, mà bấm thì không tác dụng, nhưng nếu chỉnh phím là ctrl  alt thì ok
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> nó ko cho dùng phím windows đó
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: mới cài ubuntu 11.04
<afterlastangel> cài ibus = cách chỉnh sang giao diện tiếng Việt
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: sao ibus nó ko hiện lên
<afterlastangel> :((
<vubuntor351> Mình mới cài cái compizconfigmanager cho ubuntu 11.04, do nghịch ngu disable cái GNOME compatable và chọn KDE + 3cube rồi nó hiện thông báo Destop Wallpaper gì gì ấy mình chọn disable thế là giờ ko thao tác gì được trên ubuntu cả (giao diện đồ họa còn mỗi cái wallpaper), mình mở terminal = alt + ctr + f4 nhưng mò mãi ko thể mở cái compiz manager để chỉnh lại. 
<nobawk> vubuntor351: reset gnome thá»­ xem
<nobawk> !reset gnome
<ubot2`> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<nobawk> vubuntor351: nhớ là cái này reset config của rất nhiều thứ, gần như là về mặc định nha
<nobawk> nếu có cái .compiz thì remove nốt cái .compiz đi
<vubuntor351> như vậy một là remove , hai là reset, nếu reset thì dùng lệnh nào thế bro <nobawk>
<nobawk> reset = cách remove đó
<nobawk> xoá file đó
<nobawk> ấn ctrl + alt + f4
<nobawk> rồi chạy lệnh kia
<nobawk> nhớ là xoá rồi ko khôi phục lại được
<nobawk> nên nhìn cho kỹ rồi hãy xoá
<vubuntor351> ok như vậy nó sẽ trở về mặc định hết hay là sau đó mình sẽ cài lại
<nobawk> xoá nhầm ráng chịu
<vubuntor351> 8-x
<nobawk> cái gui sẽ trở về mặc định thôi
<nobawk> giao diện đồ hoạ gần như trở về mặc định thôi
<nobawk> cái khác ko sao
<vubuntor351> merci :x
<vubuntor461> @ _Tux_ ping
<vubuntor461> @ Tux : Em đã thử boot = grub4 từ iso mà kết quả vẫn vậy: result :http://cC1.upanh.com/27.259.34521890.UFY0/photo0006.jpg
<CoconutCrab> cái ảnh dòm thấy rõ cái mặt đằng sau
<dungwd> lúc nãy mình quên nói: máy mình cài Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Window 7
<dungwd> nên grub2 có chỉnh bình thường không
<dungwd> hay có vấn đề gì
<CoconutCrab> không vấn đề
<dungwd> ai chỉ mình với, mình làm hỏng dc , hic hic....
<dungwd> grub2
<dungwd> trước khi chạy lệnh update-grub
<dungwd> thì phải chỉnh trong file nào?
<dungwd> /etc/default/grub phải không?
<CoconutCrab>  /etc/default/grub
<dungwd> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dungwd> entries lúc boot không giống trong file cấu hình
<dungwd> giờ tôi phải làm sao đây ??? huhu
<CoconutCrab> update-grub
<zj3t3mju1> :P
<vubuntor725> xin cho hoir: em cos dia "ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition" (xin cua canonical), bay gio em muon cai cho laptop thi khong biet banr "desktop : nay cho dung duoc ko? co gay hai gi cho phan cung ua may ko?
<CoconutCrab> dùng phe
<CoconutCrab> tốt
<vubuntor725> the ko phai la ubuntu co phien ban danh rieng cho laptop hay sao?
<CoconutCrab> ko
<CoconutCrab> dùng chung hết
<vubuntor725> vay la ko gay hai gi cho phan cung ha a?OK nha!
<vubuntor725> thank anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor725: hại hay không còn tùy người dùng
<_Tux_> kiểu như ma túy ấy :)
 * CoconutCrab vả vả _Tux_ 
<vubuntor011> hi
<vubuntor011> generating public private dsa key pair <<< vay la sao
<vubuntor011> ?
<vubuntor011> Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase):
<vubuntor011> gio minh go gi ?
<vubuntor011> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-20
<vubuntor125> có ai ko em nhờ tý a
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor125: nhờ gì nhờ đi
<vubuntor760> Chao ban
<vubuntor760> biet chet lien do
<kid__> :/
<Tux|Ubuntu> vào tự nói tự đi ra =]]
<vubuntor071> moi ng cho minh hoi khi dung lftp gap loi nhu the la lam sao vay?
<vubuntor071> ls: Fatal error: Certificate verification: certificate subject name ‘*.your-server.de’ does not match target host name
<vubuntor096> em chao moi nguoi a
<vubuntor096> em dang gap van de voi usb 3G
<codai2811> vấn đề ntn?
<vubuntor096> tren ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor096> khong nhan duoc a
<vubuntor096> em la newbie
<vubuntor096> mong duoc giup do
<codai2811> usb loại gì?
<vubuntor096> E173Eu-1 cua viettel
<vubuntor096> ai giup em duoc khong a :)
<codai2811> vubuntor096: bạn google thử chưa?
<vubuntor096> roi
<vubuntor096> minh google va thu du cach ma khong dc
<codai2811> vubuntor096: bạn thử những cách nào rồi? (sr hỏi hơi dài ^^)
<vubuntor096> da thu cai = d-com 3g nhung k dc
<vubuntor096> purge usb switchmode
<vubuntor096> ...
<codai2811> vubuntor096: http://linuxviet.info/dich-vu/Thu-Thuat/Huong-dan-su-dung-USB-3G-VIETTEL-E173Eu-1-tren-Ubuntu-12-04-32/ thá»­ xem
<supybot_zombie> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng USB 3G VIETTEL E173Eu – 1 trên Ubuntu 12.04 - Cộng Đồng Linux Việt (at linuxviet.info)
<codai2811> vubuntor096: mình ko dùng loại của bạn nên cũng ko có kinh nghiệm
<codai2811> vubuntor096: google chỗ này ko đc thì thử chỗ khác thôi, kiên trì một tí
<codai2811> vubuntor096: có lỗi gì thì paste lên hé
<vubuntor191> có ai rảnh ko cho em hỏi chút đi :D
<kid__> poke
<vubuntor191> Quản lý các dịch vụ khởi động của ubuntu 12.04 thì làm như thế nào?
<vubuntor191> em muốn tắt Bluetooth và 1 vài thứ khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nhân nút Ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi gõ Startup Application
<Tux|Ubuntu> vào đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> thích thì chọn
<Tux|Ubuntu> không thích thì disable nó đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn hardcore nữa thì cái gói bum vào
<vubuntor191> cụ thể tên gói là gì ah? để quản lý chặt chẽ các services . chứ cái này em bật lên chỉ có 2 thứ là Nvidia và cái dockBar của em thôi
<vubuntor184> co ai ranh k cho minh hoi vs
<vubuntor191> hixhix
<vubuntor191> cho e hỏi thêm là màn hình 3D của ubuntu muốn cài đặt ảnh nền thì làm như thế nào? khi xoay nó đen xì
<kid__> vubuntor191: tự vọc đi:P
<vubuntor191> voc hoai :((
<vubuntor191> em hỏi thêm 1 cái nữa - vọc hoài hem thấy :D. hiệu ứng khi Alt+tab là chỗ nào vậy?
<vubuntor306> Cho mình hỏi là làm sao để có thể update tốn ít thời gian, mình thấy thông báo update nhưng sau khi update thì hệ thông tải về rất chậm và phải mất vài tiếng mới xong. Điều này làm mình rất khó chịu, mình mới dùng Ubuntu nên không hiểu rõ lắm. Mọi người cho mình biết kinh nghiệm của mọi người. Cảm ơn
<kid__> vubuntor306: do mạng thôi
<kid__> và do chọn server nữa:)
 * Lokiheero nhòm xung quanh
<CuaVoDung> thuydang: ?
<thuydang> CuaVoDung: yeah, you're right.. lol
<CuaVoDung> about what?
<thuydang> I guess you're wondering who I am.. just guess
<Lokiheero> wtf
<C4NoC> :3
 * Lokiheero bợp tai C4NoC
<C4NoC> D:
<CuaVoDung> hmm, so my guess is that you are a male dude who study CS in an USA university and wondering if there is any computer oriented community on IRC is right?
<thuydang> partly right.. I'm in Germany and knew #fedora #django-project quite well
<CuaVoDung> interesting, previous logins of yours gave me an impression that you are from America
<thuydang> I found #ubuntu-vn while trying to install unikey
<CuaVoDung> so is that problem solved yet?
<CuaVoDung> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<CuaVoDung> (just in case)
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<thuydang> didn't work for me
<thuydang> I found unikey when start ibus-setup as root
<thuydang> but it works nicely on Fedora
<thuydang> which is my main desktop
<CuaVoDung> (wat)
<CuaVoDung> I see
<CuaVoDung> guess that makes it [solved] then
<CuaVoDung> okay, so I have no more questions, please enjoy your stay
<C4NoC> why unikey?
<thuydang> just a random pick
<C4NoC> what is CS?
<CuaVoDung> those are from pure curiousity, not that I want to investigate everyone who /j this channel anyway
<C4NoC> computer science?
<CuaVoDung> counter strike
<C4NoC> CuaVoDung, ok
<vubuntor911> có dùng được k vậy?
<vubuntor911> alo
<vubuntor373> hixhix co ai khong cuu em voi
<vubuntor373> :((
<vubuntor373> có ai online không giúp em với. máy không khởi động dc rồi
<vubuntor373> sau khi làm theo hướng dẫn chỉnh độ sáng màn hình
<vubuntor373> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vubuntor373> sửa 1 vài thứ và giờ ko bật dc máy
<vubuntor373> có cách nào khắc phục ko ah?
<vubuntor057> chào, cho mình hỏi về ibus-unikey làm sao để mình thay đổi phím của ibus-unikey và sao trong Input method Vietnamese chỉ có 1 method là Unikey thôi không có Vni sao?
<vubuntor057> trên ubuntu 12.04 có thể thay đổi laucher xuống bottom được ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-21
<vubuntor315> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor315> chi cho em cach chia lai phan vung tren linux
<vubuntor315> e cai len roi
<vubuntor315> nhung phan vung de cai dat hoi it
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor315
<ubot2`> vubuntor315: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor956> ALO
<vubuntor956> Xin chao MOD
<vubuntor956> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor956> mình đã xài quen Linux Mint
<vubuntor956> giờ muốn xài Ubuntu
 * Tux|Ubuntu hem phải mod, đi vào xó
<vubuntor956> nên cài bản nào
<vubuntor956> hihi , sorry
<vubuntor956> cấu hình máy laptop  : Ram 1,5Gh  , CPU 1,8Ghz
<vubuntor956> cài Ubuntu 12 duoc ko ạh
<Tux|Ubuntu> tại sao không xài Mint nữa :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> quen rồi thì cứ xài đi
<vubuntor956> thấy anh em xài Ubuntu nhieu
<vubuntor956> va duoc ho tro
<Tux|Ubuntu> 12.04 mà xài Cinnamon hay Mate thì xài Linux Mint cho lành
<vubuntor956> nen khoái
<Tux|Ubuntu> khác quái gì nhau đâu
 * Tux|Ubuntu xài Unity
<vubuntor956> Unity ? là gì
<vubuntor956> bản Ubuntu Unity ?
<vubuntor956> mình ko rành Linux mint lam
<vubuntor956> chi biet cam chuot click thoi
<vubuntor956> lệnh thì bập bẹp
 * Tux|Ubuntu dùng chuột loạn xạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor956: Unity là cái giao diện của Ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhÆ° GNOME Shell, Mate hay Cinnamon
 * Tux|Ubuntu dân tình chửi Unity nhiều
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà mình thì thấy tại các bạn ấy ếu biết dùng :))
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngon lành cành đào
<vubuntor956> hien tai mình xài Linux Mint 9
<vubuntor956> theo cấu hình máy mình đã gửi ở trên , bạn thấy mình nên cài UBUNTU version nào là hợp lí nhất
<vubuntor956> đảm bảo máy chạy nhanh
<vubuntor956> mình dùng ubuntu để lập trình Netbeans Java
<vubuntor956> học Shell
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu minium install
<Tux|Ubuntu> + xfce hoặc lxde
<Tux|Ubuntu> openbox
<vubuntor956> có sẳn JDK không ?
<vubuntor956> Open JDK for Linux
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor956: không có thì cài
<Tux|Ubuntu> open jdk hay sun jdk thì tùy bạn cài thôi
<vubuntor956> xin cam on nhieu
<vubuntor956> bye
<vubuntor950> Hi
<vubuntor950> em cai MS Office 2007 tren ubuntu 12.04 bang PlayOnLinux.
<Tux|Ubuntu> sang Windows mà dùng M$O
<vubuntor950> xin cho hoi lam sao de share MS Office do cho cac user khac dang nhap vao he thong.
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor950: không làm được
<vubuntor950> khoai nhi.
<vubuntor950> khong lam duoc that sao?
<vubuntor950> thanks cac bac nhe.
<vubuntor950> cong ty em no' chuoi the.
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng Ubuntu rồi dùng thêm M$O làm chi
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài LO đi
<vubuntor950> biet la vay.
<vubuntor950> nhung 1 so bo phan ho muon dung MS.
<vubuntor950> sep ok
<vubuntor950> bo phan ke toan.
<Cooly> vubuntor950: thử gán cái đó cho 1 group, rồi cho các user vô group đó xem
<vubuntor950> cong ty co 1 server chay ung dung web ASP.net, neu khong co MS Office khi export file ra no bi loi het format.
<vubuntor277> xin chao
<vubuntor277> laptop cua toi CPU 1.8Gh core solo , ram 1.5G Ram
<vubuntor277> co cai duoc ubuntu moi nhat ko
<vubuntor277> card man hinh intel
<CoconutCrab> được
<vubuntor277> toi dang xai linux mint 9.0
<vubuntor277> ubuntu pho bien hon linux mint phai ko
<vubuntor277> dac biet la java
<vubuntor277> ?
 * kid__ thấy mint đang thịnh hành hơn.
<kid__> java liên quan gì?
<vubuntor277> muc dich cua toi dung linux de lap trinh
<vubuntor277> netbeans + jdk sun
<kid__> and?
<vubuntor277> học lap trinh bass shell
<vubuntor277> cong ty mình viet game J2me
<vubuntor277> nen tang java
<vubuntor277> nhung deloyed len may chu bang linux redHad
<vubuntor277> mà mình mù linux
<vubuntor277> mình nên học xài linux nhu the nao ?
<kid__> so?
<vubuntor277> xin chi giup
<kid__> okay
<kid__> chờ câu này
<vubuntor277> ^^
<kid__> bạn biết install chưa đã?
<vubuntor277> apt-get install
<vubuntor277> cai nay moi doc sach
<vubuntor277> nhung su dung thay co ve phuc tap
<vubuntor277> còn root gi do
<vubuntor277> ??
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> here you are!
<vubuntor277> thanks
<vubuntor277> mà cho mình hỏi thêm
<vubuntor277> truoc gio mình cài ubuntu bằng wubin
<vubuntor277> tức là cài trong Windows
<vubuntor277> như vậy so với bản cài từ DOS , cái nào tối ưu hơn
<thuydang> minh khong biet wubin, nhung xin tham gia y kien
<kid__> cài từ live cd or something like that tốt hơn
<kid__> nó ít lỗi hơn
<kid__> thuydang:
<thuydang> chac ban moi  hoc nen chua dinh dung linux lam desktop chinh
<thuydang> chi de hoc thoi thi dung virtual machine
<thuydang> virtualbox hay gi do tren windows
<thuydang> hoac chay live usb cung duoc
<kid__> Trên Windows cũng có Virtual box
<thuydang> nhu vay co the start nhanh nhat
<vubuntor277> mình đang su dung rat thuong xuyen
<vubuntor277> cai 2 he dieu hanh 1 luc
<vubuntor277> Window sva Linux
<vubuntor277> thich Linux o cho ko bi virus
<vubuntor277> chay nhanh luot web
<vubuntor277> nhưng xài toàn chuột
<vubuntor277> chả biết lệnh gì cả
<thuydang> ok neu ban dung dual boot roi thi tot
<vubuntor277> cài đặt thì chỉ click đúp *.deb
<thuydang> hoc lenh thi chi co len web
<vubuntor277> thấy mấy anh Linux pro: toàn gõ lệnh và viết Script
<vubuntor277> nên thích yêu thích linux
<thuydang> can gi thi goole, lau dan thanh quen thoi
<vubuntor277> tôi quyết định tìm ubuntu
<thuydang> cty ban dung redhat, sao khong dung centos hay fedora cho giong
<vubuntor277> lau nay xài linux Mint thấy thiếu nhiều package quá
<vubuntor277> mà nghe nói mấy cái đó khó cài
<vubuntor277> ? khong biet co phai vay khong
<thuydang> ban thu cai tren virtualbox xem
<thuydang> neu thay ok thi cai dual boot
<thuydang> cung khong kho dau
<vubuntor277> ok
<vubuntor277> mình se co gang
<vubuntor277> cam on rất nhiều
<thuydang> cho chut toi tim cho may cai link hay
<vubuntor277> ok
<vubuntor277> điều tôi mong muốn : phát triển 1 hệ điều hành theo ý mình .
<vubuntor277> vie1t application trên đó là mục tieu của tôi
<thuydang> cai do thi cu tu tu :))
<vubuntor277>  4 nam làm app cho windows cũng chán
<vubuntor277> suốt ngày windows và java + C++ + .Net
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor277> ^^
<thuydang> toi cung muon tap hop mot so anh em thich opensource cung nhau lam cai gi do
<CoconutCrab> siêu nhân
<thuydang> tim tren google: the perfect destop fedora/ubuntu
<thuydang> co cau o Duc rat hay cai distro moi roi viet huong dan kha ti mi, co ca picture
<vubuntor277> yes
<thuydang> http://tldp.org/guides.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: The Linux Documentation Project: Guides (at tldp.org)
<thuydang> day co rat nhieu tai lieu ve linux
<thuydang> co ca mot ban viet nam tham gia dich linux nua
<thuydang> ngay cai dau tien la be bash scripting
<thuydang> thuong thi toi down script nguoi ta viet san, roi sua lai cho phu hop
<thuydang> nhung cung phai hieu syntax de biet sua cho nao :)
<vubuntor277> ở Windows mình cung thuong hay viết Batch Script
<vubuntor277> chac cái này học cũng nhanh
<thuydang> ban co kinh nghiem dev roi thi hoc cai moi nhanh thoi
<thuydang> danh may ngay cuoi tuan lam mot cai weekend project :))
<vubuntor277> :))
<thuydang> neu ban muon tu phat trien HDH thi toi nghi co the bat dau port linux sang arm cho tablet..
<thuydang> vua khong nhay vao trend ma lai va cham voi nhieu van de cua HDH
<vubuntor277> cái khó của mình là không hiểu họ viết application trên:inux có giao diện Form : có giống windows hay không ?
<thuydang> toi co thu viet app voi gnome
<vubuntor277> vì chỉ thấy toàn giới thiệu Shell ,  ko bàn gì về Graphics App
<thuydang> thay cung de nhu voi windows, tham tri con de hon
<thuydang> chi co cai luc dau phai lam quen voi cai tool cua gnome
<vubuntor277> cụ thể dùng ngôn ngữ gì  vậy bạn ?
<vubuntor277> có phải C ?
<thuydang> hinh nhu C++
<vubuntor277> WOW
<thuydang> nhung phan GUI thi co ngon ngu khac, sau do dich sang C++
<vubuntor277> nhưng có FrameWork sẵn ko
<kid__> vubuntor277:  vào github mà xem source
<thuydang> thu cai nay di, 15' la hieu no the nao
<thuydang> https://live.gnome.org/GnomeLove#GUI
<supybot_zombie> Title: GnomeLove - GNOME Live! (at live.gnome.org)
<thuydang> thu mot cai tutorial la ok ngay
<thuydang> ve co ban OS nao cung co cai GUI framwork san
<thuydang> chi hoc cach lap code backend vao gui thoi
<vubuntor277> vậy  khi mình cài Ubuntu hay linuxmint thì có sẳn
<vubuntor277> ?
<vubuntor277> ko can cai gi them ?
<thuydang> ye
<thuydang> s
<vubuntor277> linux mint mình xài là 9.0
<vubuntor277> Debean và GNOME 2
<thuydang> gio da co gnome 3
<thuydang> nhung chac cai API co ban van the
<thuydang> Minh chi biet mang mang, hy vong ban co the tim hieu sau de sau nay anh em co nguoi de hoi.. lol
<thuydang> vubuntor227: ban dung gmail khong? cho minh xin contact de connect
<vubuntor277> phatvan77@gmail.com
<vubuntor277> mình tên Phát
<vubuntor277> ở TPHCM
<thuydang> minh add vao google+ roi
<vubuntor277> ok ,minh da checkMail va add Friend
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-22
<vubuntor832> Xin Chao !
<vubuntor832> cho mình hỏi về Ubuntu 11
<vubuntor832> máy mình cấu hình hơi yếu
<vubuntor832> cài vào thấy nặng quá
<vubuntor832> xin chỉ cho mình cách tối ưu đồ họa : bỏ visual effect
<C4NoC> cài lubuntu ấy
<vubuntor832> vào Appearace ko thấy mục customize cho vụ này
<C4NoC>  cài lại bản lubuntu đi cho nhẹ
<vubuntor832> lubuntu có bản cài Wubin ko ?
<vubuntor832> cài như phần mềm của Windows
<C4NoC> có
<vubuntor832> bạn có thể cho mình xin đường dẫn ISO nào tin cậy và down nhanh ko ạ
<vubuntor832> mình là mem mới nên ko rành
<lostfile> hihi, dung ubuntu 10.04 la okie roi
<lostfile> nhe nhang
<vubuntor832> vậy cho mình hỏi ngoài luồn Fedora so voi Ubuntu 10  cái nào nặn ghơn
<vubuntor269> aloo cho em hoi
<vubuntor269> em cai win 8 vào máy mất boot ubuntu
<vubuntor269> cho em xin câu lệch để tạo lai boot ubuntu thông qua usb live
<vubuntor548> \name DarkElohim
<Dynamo> @@
<Dynamo> "/nick" bạn ạ
<DarkElohim> ok
<DarkElohim> thankyou
<DarkElohim> lâu lắm không vào
<DarkElohim> ;quên hết
<Dynamo> what's problem?
<DarkElohim> có thằng bạn đang hỏi mấy vấn đề về ssh trên virtual host
<DarkElohim> nhưng /me không biết mấy
<DarkElohim> nên đang lôi nó vào đây cho nó hỏi
<Dynamo> ssh à
 * Dynamo chạy
<vubuntor535> các bác cho em hỏi cài screen trên linux là sao. e mới dùng lần đầu
<Dynamo> vubuntor535: bạn đọc hướng dẫn ở đâu, gửi link thì mình mới biết chứ câu hỏi thế thì mình cũng chịu
<vubuntor535> các bạn có tài liệu nhập môn cho Linux không? gửi giúp mình với. tại chưa hiểu nó nên khi đặt câu hỏi chắc các bạn cũng khó hiểu. Hix
<DarkElohim> wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<Dynamo> !bg | vubuntor53
<ubot2`> vubuntor53: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor535> thanks các bạn nhá.
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-23
<vubuntor853> Em dang cai ubuntu
<vubuntor853> nhung no dung lai o buoc restoring previously installed packages lau lam roi
<vubuntor853> ma khong thay chay tiep
<vubuntor853> cai nay co skip duoc khong a?
<vubuntor853> hay la phai cho cho den luc no chay xong a
<vubuntor853> em sot ruot qua
<vubuntor853> co ai khong a?
<C4NoC> cài ở đâu?
<C4NoC> đang cài có tắt máy ko?
<Coder_1340> Chào mọi người
<Coder_1340> cho mình hỏi có cách nào pin 1 file document vào laucher không ạ
<oss> các anh ơi
<oss> màn hình máy em hay bị chớp nháy
<oss> từ sau khi up lên kernel mới
<oss> rất khó chịu
<oss> giờ em quay lại kernel cũ
<oss> làm bằng synatic đc ko ạ
<oss> và quay lại thì gỡ gói nào và cài gói nào ạ
<kid__> .g how to downgrade kernel
<phenny_zombie> kid__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80943/how-to-downgrade-kernel
<supybot_zombie> Title: 11.10 - How to downgrade Kernel - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor853> hi
<vubuntor853> Mình muốn cài lại win từ máy cài linux thì phải nạp Lại MBR cho HDD phải không mọi ng
<vubuntor716> có ai vietnamese 0
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-24
<vubuntor615> Mình đăng ký tài khoản mà sao chưa có mail kích hoạt vậy tên hls mail luutoshiba@gmail.com
<kid__> kích hoạt?
<kid__> forum hả?
<Coder_1340> chào mọi nguời
<Coder_1340> có ai biết làm sao để thiết lập hiển thị 2 màn hình trong ubuntu ko
<n0bawk> vào chỗ display mà set
<Coder_1340> nó chỉ hiện có 1 cái
<C4NoC> cắm vào
<C4NoC> reboot lại
<C4NoC> coi nó lên 2 ko
<tuyenpm> #vnluser
<CoconutCrab> http://www.baomoi.com/Phu-nu-Sai-Gon-thich-trai-Ha-Noi-vi-khong-nhau-nhet-nhu-trai-Sai-Gon/139/9149410.epi
<supybot_zombie> Title: "Phụ nữ Sài Gòn thích trai Hà Nội vì không nhậu nhẹt như trai Sài Gòn" - Báo Giáo dục Việt Nam (at www.baomoi.com)
<CoconutCrab> trolllolololol
<CoconutCrab> lộn kênh :d
<vubuntor254> aloo
<vubuntor254> thầy ơi giúp em vvs dc không ạ
<vubuntor254> aLoo à
<vubuntor254> cộc cộc
<CoconutCrab> các thầy đi nghỉ rồi
<CoconutCrab> sáng thứ 2 bạn lên văn phòng bộ môn nhé
<vubuntor254> không ạ
<vubuntor254> em chỉ hoi tí thôi ạ
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor254> nghĩa là em muốn hỏi về 1 cách cài đặt dday mà
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> .bg
<CoconutCrab> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor254> em cại linuz trên máy ảo đấy ạ
<vubuntor254> thì giơ em muốn cài tiếng vietj cho nó
<vubuntor254> nhưng sao không dc ạ
<vubuntor254> em làm như hướng dẫn rồi à
<vubuntor254> thầy ơi còn đó không ạ
<CoconutCrab> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor254> donghd is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<vubuntor254> nó cứ hiện như thế ạ
<vubuntor254> hic
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái người dùng ban đầu tạo ra ấy
<vubuntor254> thì em toàn tạo là donghd
<vubuntor254> va mạt khâu là dongtq thôi ạ
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor254> em điền hết như thế ròi
<CoconutCrab> cái đầu tiên khi cài đặt cơ mà
<vubuntor254> ma vấn không dc ạ
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> cài lại xem
<vubuntor254> em là thế này ạ
<vubuntor254> em cài trên máy ao Vm wrer
<vubuntor254> centos ạ
<CoconutCrab> and?
<CoconutCrab> cài centos à
<vubuntor254> vaag ạ
<CoconutCrab> cài centos thì phải dùng tiếng việt theo cách khác
<CoconutCrab> mà centos cho server
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<CoconutCrab> gõ tiếng việt trong đó làm gì
<vubuntor254> thầy chỉ em vs
<vubuntor254> thì em học thôi ạ
<vubuntor254> thầy ơi chỉ cho em với ạ
<CoconutCrab> .g centos ibus unikey
<phenny_zombie> CoconutCrab: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<CoconutCrab> thôi, cài ubuntu đi
<CoconutCrab> giờ cài gõ tiếng việt cho centos lằng nhằng lắm
 * CoconutCrab đang bận
<vubuntor254> thì thầy cứ gưi em cái link dc không ạ
<vubuntor254> em phải làm bài tập lớn về phần nay ạ
<CoconutCrab> -> google
 * CoconutCrab chả gõ tiếng việt trên centos bao giờ
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<vubuntor254> liệu cài trên ferado dc không ạ
<CoconutCrab> fedora có sẵn
<vubuntor254> hix
<vubuntor254> thế em là phần khó nhất ạ
<vubuntor254> đugns cái centos
<CoconutCrab> tập đi
<CoconutCrab> hiểu nó hoạt động thế nào mà dùng
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<CoconutCrab> chịu khó google 1 tí
<vubuntor254> em cảm ơn thầy ạ
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<CoconutCrab> bạn học lớp nào ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor254> không em ơ miền bắc cơ ạ
<CoconutCrab> biết rồi
<vubuntor254> em học ở Dh Mở ạ
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> chịu khó mà đọc 1 tí
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<CoconutCrab> ở gần chỗ ĐH có viện tin học pháp ngữ
<CoconutCrab> cần hỏi về linux qua đó hỏi
<CoconutCrab> hỏi lễ phép 1 chút là được
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<vubuntor254> em cảm ơn thầy ạ
<CoconutCrab> không có gì, tối thứ sáu mà vẫn tìm là đươc rồi
 * CoconutCrab tưởng SV đi chơi hay về quê hết
<vubuntor254> em nghiền cứu mấy tuần rồi đấy ạ
<vubuntor254> từ tạo máy ảo trở đi
<CoconutCrab> nghiên cứu mấy tuần rồi mà chưa cài được gõ tiếng việt là sao :-/
<vubuntor254> chăng ai hướng đẫn ạ
<CoconutCrab> à, mai có cái buổi gặp mặt ngày linux bên ĐH KHCN
<CoconutCrab> qua đó mà xem
<vubuntor254> thì em bát đầu từ số ) mà
<CoconutCrab> học hỏi được nhiều đấy
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<CoconutCrab> chờ tí, để xem giờ
<CoconutCrab> 	
<CoconutCrab> Phòng 421, nhà T1, khoa Vật Lý, ĐH KHTN, 334 Nguyễn Trãi, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
<CoconutCrab> từ 8h sáng
<CoconutCrab> nếu có thời gian thì sắp xếp qua đó mà học hỏi
<vubuntor254> chỗ đó gần em ạ
<CoconutCrab> tốt
<vubuntor254> 2km thôi ạ
<CoconutCrab> từ 8h sáng, ở đó có nhiều người dùng linux, học hỏi được từ họ nhiều
<CoconutCrab> nhưng đừng có hỏi 'làm thế nào để cài gõ tiếng việt' :-/
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<CoconutCrab> hỏi nguyên lý thôi, còn bài tập các thứ thì vãn phải tự làm
<CoconutCrab> lúc nộp sẽ hỏi đấy
<CoconutCrab> nên tốt nhất là học hiểu chứ đừng có làm bắt chước
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<vubuntor254> mà em tương là học nhwg câu lệnh thôi ạ
<CoconutCrab> đấy, làm đi
<CoconutCrab> thế học những câu lệnh thì học đến đâu rồi?
<vubuntor254> em học vơ  vẩn lắm ạ
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu nó khác hẳn centos mà copy vào thế thì làm sao chạy được
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> tập trung vào
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<CoconutCrab> mà sao bạn biết chỗ này mà vào nhỉ?
<vubuntor254> anh của em học ơ khoa Vl trương thầy đấy ạ
<vubuntor254> DH KHTN
<CoconutCrab> thôi được, cố mà học, không hiểu gì thì tìm kiếm google ấy. Nhớ tìm bằng tiếng Anh, học phải biết tiếng Anh, rõ chưa?
<vubuntor254> vâng ạ
<vubuntor254> hii em cảm ơn thầy ạ
<CoconutCrab> rồi, còn gì hỏi nữa không?
<vubuntor254> không ạ
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> thế làm tiếp đi
<vubuntor254> em chào thầy ạ
<CoconutCrab> chào bạn
<CoconutCrab> bork bork bork
<CoconutCrab> still staying up this late, Mr Bacta ?
<Bacta> Yeah
<Bacta> 9pm over there right?
<CoconutCrab> it's 10 PM now
<Bacta> Ah
<Bacta> Daylight savings or some shit over here
<Bacta> In Summer it's 6 hours
<CoconutCrab> I'm thankful that we don't have that stuff over here
<CoconutCrab> ugh, 4 AM
<Bacta> It's 3am here
<Bacta> Yeah in VN it gets dark early
<CoconutCrab> still pretty late, so I presume that you have work?
<Bacta> Nope
<CoconutCrab> or just insomnia, if it is the latter, I could help... by talking
<Bacta> I might stay for 15 min
<Bacta> Then I'll sleep
<CoconutCrab> I see, tomorrow is sarturday after all
<Bacta> I need to be at work for 90 min tomorrow to finish my 50 hours
<CoconutCrab> urg
<CoconutCrab> capitalism exploitation of the proletariat!
<Bacta> Yep
<Bacta> Just like Vietnam :P
<redlotus|python> yup
<CoconutCrab> here in glorious socialism utopia, we were paid to drink tea and play card at work
<CoconutCrab> sadly those days are over
<Bacta> You still get long lunches
<Bacta> Saigon closes for lunch haha
<CoconutCrab> yeah, some good piece left over communist days
<CoconutCrab> joke aside, work productivity here is very low
<CoconutCrab> and I know on what I can blame for that
<Bacta> What?
<CoconutCrab> well, communism leftover and agrian culture
<CoconutCrab> agrarian*
<Bacta> Well if you're a cop you can be lazy
<Bacta> I saw them playing cards and watching TV on the job
<CoconutCrab> oh, for a moment I thought you had some experience with cop in VN
<CoconutCrab> or are you talking about cop in general?
<CoconutCrab> cops*
<Bacta> And you can be corrupt too ... my ex gf tells me about how you can get away with things with a bribe
<Bacta> Oh this is what I saw in VN
<CoconutCrab> I see
<CoconutCrab> we call them daytime robbing
<Bacta> Anyway - Vietnam will change a lot over the coming years
<Bacta> Once you take all our jobs ;)
<CoconutCrab> unless NZ's main industries are shoeswork or textile, I don't think that is possible :)
<Bacta> Well I work in IT
<Bacta> IT is often outsourced
<CoconutCrab> for better or worse, there are 'changes'
<Bacta> For example a lot of programming work these days is outsourced to India
<CoconutCrab> but a gloomy, uncertain future is lying ahead for us
<CoconutCrab> yeah
<Bacta> The work they do is shoddy, really terrible in terms of quality
<Bacta> But it's cheap and for some that's all that matters
<CoconutCrab> many big companies in VN do outsourcing work too
<CoconutCrab> if it works :)
<CoconutCrab> I want to work in manufacturing sector
<Bacta> Why?
<CoconutCrab> I have always been thinking that a strong country need strong manufacturing sector
<Bacta> That's true
<CoconutCrab> unless you have friends or allies
<Bacta> But depends on labour costs
<CoconutCrab> but that does not apply for VN
<Bacta> NZ used to have a thriving manufacturing industry
<Bacta> But that all changed and we've been worse off ever since
<CoconutCrab> everything is outsourced to China nowaday
<Bacta> That scares me you know
<CoconutCrab> but I am referring to high tech manufacturing :)
<CoconutCrab> well, China has several advantages
<CoconutCrab> like logistic
<CoconutCrab> they are the world's factory
<CoconutCrab> they produce anything
<Bacta> They are but the Chinese government are fucking murderers ..
<Bacta> If you do business with China you're doing business with the Chinese government because everything is state owned
<CoconutCrab> I don't think they are that bad, well, they are bad, just not worst
<Bacta> More or less
<Bacta> There's a telco company in China called Hua Wei
<Bacta> For example
<CoconutCrab> ah right
<CoconutCrab> I know that case
<CoconutCrab> many doubts Huawei equipments
<Bacta> They provide a lot of telco and infrastructure. How can you trust them not to be spying on everyone?
<CoconutCrab> could contain backdoor or low quality
<CoconutCrab> sure
<CoconutCrab> I can't trust them for my highest security stuff
<CoconutCrab> but then again, that applies to USA too
<Bacta> That's true
<CoconutCrab> the recent attacks on Iranian nuclear reactors for example
<Bacta> Yes
<Bacta> Well Israel had a part in that too
<CoconutCrab> some doubts that siemen has provided info on their equipment
<CoconutCrab> to Israel and USA
<CoconutCrab> so they could craft an extremely sophisticate spyware to sabotage iranian equipments
<CoconutCrab> I heard they introduce some very low noise in their timing-sensitive equipment
<CoconutCrab> s/noise/lag/
<CoconutCrab> scada
<Bacta> Dangerous if it has anything to do with nuclear power plants
<Bacta> Could endanger a lot of lives
<CoconutCrab> what I am scared of China is that they are very eager to use any means to attain the goal
<CoconutCrab> especially when they are now an economic powerhouse
<CoconutCrab> recent rare earth export ban for example
<CoconutCrab> and worse, we have.. hmmm... 2000 years old not very friendly history with each other
<Bacta> Yep
<Bacta> I read about the border disputes
<CoconutCrab> urg, not just those
<CoconutCrab> we just simply hate each other
<Bacta> But hey - you've got a magical lake with a sword in it somewhere that can apparently fight off entire Chinese armies
<Bacta> Know the story?
<CoconutCrab> in VN, if something goes sour, the blame is on china
<CoconutCrab> yeah, heard that it is still somewhere in the Sword Lake
<CoconutCrab> it is eerily similar to King Arthur legend
<Bacta> It is
<CoconutCrab> I can be sure that if an all out war happens, we will give China a good kicking
<Bacta> You can speak English well and obviously know something about computers - so why do you want to go into manufacturing?
<CoconutCrab> but that doesn't solve the problem completly
<CoconutCrab> ^ reason above :)
<CoconutCrab> a strong country need strong manufacturing sector
<CoconutCrab> especially in our case, we have no ally to rely on
<CoconutCrab> btw, my major is mechatronic, not IT :)
<Bacta> Same same really
<CoconutCrab> my dream is craft a Mach 5 missile to bomb the crap outta Chinese ships
<Bacta> Hah!
<Bacta> Good luck with that
<CoconutCrab> just a dream, though :)
<Bacta> It's interesting how Asians dislike other Asians
<CoconutCrab> yeah
<Bacta> But you all hate the Japanese especially :P
<CoconutCrab> many of my european friends said so too
<CoconutCrab> you know the relationship between Russian & Ukraine?
<CoconutCrab> ours (VN & CN) is the same
<Bacta> Ukraine was part of Russia?
<CoconutCrab> sort of
<CoconutCrab> Ukraine culture was folk culture
<CoconutCrab> Russia was a big empire
<CoconutCrab> they hate each other, really
<CoconutCrab> same goes for VN & CN
<Bacta> But then there are also rivalries within the country
<CoconutCrab> well, no one like having a big neighbour
<Bacta> Southern VNese hate Northerners
<Bacta> Everyone in NZ hates Aucklanders
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> for us using the word 'hate' might be a little bit too strong, 'having prejudice' is more likely
<Bacta> Yeah that's probably the better word for it
<CoconutCrab> like how the northern is considered more penny squeezing
<Bacta> Do VNese have prejudices against Westerners?
<CoconutCrab> no, let me think
<CoconutCrab> I guess we look at western with curiousity & awe
<Bacta> Well I could understand if there's some resentment against the US although VN did beat the US in the war
<CoconutCrab> mostly curiousity
<CoconutCrab> no, not really
<CoconutCrab> no one hates USA nowaday
<CoconutCrab> the reason is simple: we got what we want, fair and square
<CoconutCrab> no need for resentment
<Bacta> True
<Bacta> And a lot of westerners were against the VN war
<CoconutCrab> if they had nuked us, that would be another story though
<Bacta> My grandmother was - she even named her cat Ho Chi Minh
<Bacta> (don't take that as an insult)
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> an interesting fact
<CoconutCrab> just got this from a news site
<CoconutCrab> "In 1946 the first agents from the Office of  Strategic Services (OSS), precursor to the CIA, were so impressed by Ho  Chi Minh—the future communist leader of North Vietnam—that they made him  an honorary OSS member."
<CoconutCrab> from a book-review on The Economist, my favourite news site
 * CoconutCrab wears tin foil hat "Our country was created by the USA", "Our leader was an honourary CIA member"
<CoconutCrab> okay, tinfoil off
<Bacta> :P
<Bacta> I feel sorry for Ho Chi Minh
<Bacta> Why won't they let him rest?
<Bacta> They turned him into a museum piece
<CoconutCrab> yes, you know his will, right?
<Bacta> Cremation
<Bacta> Saves land
<CoconutCrab> yeah, cremation, divides in 3 ursn
<CoconutCrab> urns*
<CoconutCrab> for 3 regions of the country
<Bacta> Instead they built this massive complex
<CoconutCrab> communist tradition, durr
<CoconutCrab> wait, was that Chiang dude from Taiwan put in a mausoleum too?
<CoconutCrab> .g Chiang taiwan mausoleum
<phenny_zombie> CoconutCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cihu_Mausoleum
<supybot_zombie> Title: Cihu Mausoleum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Bacta> Kai Shek?
<CoconutCrab> yeah
<CoconutCrab> can't remeber the rest
<CoconutCrab> (pinyin version)
<CoconutCrab> oh, so he was embalmed too
<CoconutCrab> not just communist who do that then
<Bacta> Badass http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chiang_Kai-shek%EF%BC%88%E8%94%A3%E4%B8%AD%E6%AD%A3%EF%BC%89.jpg
<supybot_zombie> Title: File:Chiang Kai-shek（蔣中正）.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Bacta> You wouldn't want to fuck with him
<CoconutCrab> I like his hairstyle
<CoconutCrab> might have that cut in the future
<Bacta> Or lack thereof :P
<CoconutCrab> :P
<Bacta> Why do Asians always look angry in their pics?
<CoconutCrab> dunno, I think he was smirking
<CoconutCrab> not angry
<CoconutCrab> maybe it's the eyes
<Bacta> If you've ever been to Singapore the cops in the airports are dressed a bit like that
<Bacta> Well with the sword at least
<CoconutCrab> without or with?
<Bacta> Can't recall
<Bacta> Anyway
<Bacta> Bed time
<CoconutCrab> good night :)
<CoconutCrab> sleep well
<Bacta> Thanks
 * CoconutCrab continues with his python stuff
<Bacta> You too
<Dynamo> @@
<Dynamo> CoconutCrab chém ác ghê
<CoconutCrab> bình thường
<CoconutCrab> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-25
<vubuntor397> alo
<vubuntor008> hello
<vubuntor008> co ai ko
<vubuntor008> giup minh voi
<vubuntor008> please
<vubuntor008> minh bi loi  failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot
<vubuntor008> cau hinh : core i3 ,
<vubuntor008> help :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> nói tiếng việt đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ có dấu thì càng tốt
<n0bawk> vubuntor008: chắc có 2 card dồ hoạ hả
<n0bawk> đang dùng bản ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor008> alo
<vubuntor008> may qua
<vubuntor008> 1 card
<vubuntor008> cho minh cai scim
<vubuntor008> Intel Core i3-380M
<vubuntor008> Intel HD graphics (Intel GMA HD)
<vubuntor008> ubuntu 11.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> Dùng bản mới hơn đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> 11.04 còn vài tháng support nữa thôi
<vubuntor008> upgrade len 11.10 roi upgrade len 12 ha
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài lại đi cho dễ
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ upgrade hên xui lắm
<vubuntor008> uh, minh se thu
<vubuntor008> cam on cac ban
<CoconutCrab> http://bukka-shi.com.vn/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Bukka-Shi (at bukka-shi.com.vn)
<CoconutCrab> ai bia hem?
<CoconutCrab> lộn chỗ
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-26
<vubuntor491> joined #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor491> huong dan cài đặt file .tar.gz trên ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> ethernet thì chết, wifi thì cần wl, wl thì cần patch lại cho đúng với kernel
<CoconutCrab> nhảm nhí vcl
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor595> hi
<C4NoC> 3
<vubuntor595> em chào thầy ạ
<vubuntor595> thầy ơi có phải là anđroi là 1 nhánh nhỏ của linux không ạ
<C4NoC> há»±
<C4NoC> lại thầy gì ở đây?
<vubuntor595> j cơ à
<vubuntor595> em hỏi thật àm
<vubuntor595> mà
<C4NoC> coi thế cũng dc
<C4NoC> thôi đi ngủ
<C4NoC> g9 all
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-19
<vubuntor290> hi
<vubuntor290> cho minh hoi cai nay ti
<vubuntor290> hien minh co 2 o dia
<vubuntor290> 1 128GB cai win 8 uefi
<vubuntor290> 2 500GB
<vubuntor290> minh dung o dia 500GB chi phan vung ra cai ubuntu
<vubuntor290> 1 DATA format NTFS : dung de chua du lieu thong thuong
<vubuntor290> 1 efi format 200MB
<vubuntor290> 1 SWAP 8GB
<vubuntor290> 1 EXT4 cai` ubuntu
<vubuntor290> sau khi minh cai` len
<vubuntor290> may tinh chi boot vao ubuntu
<vubuntor290> lam the nao de tao menu boot?
<vubuntor290> [05:00] <vubuntor290> hi [05:00] <vubuntor290> cho minh hoi cai nay ti [05:00] <vubuntor290> hien minh co 2 o dia [05:00] <vubuntor290> 1 128GB cai win 8 uefi [05:01] <vubuntor290> 2 500GB [05:01] <vubuntor290> minh dung o dia 500GB chi phan vung ra cai ubuntu [05:01] <vubuntor290> 1 DATA format NTFS : dung de chua du lieu thong thuong [05:02] <vubuntor290> 1 efi format 200MB [05:02] <vubuntor290> 1 SWAP 8GB [05:02] <vubuntor2
<vubuntor290> giup minh truong hop nay voi
<vubuntor290> hjx
<vubuntor851> mấy anh chị chỉ cho em cài vmware tools fedora core 12
<vubuntor851> với
<vubuntor851> searching for gcc the path "" is  not valid path to the gcc binary
<vubuntor851> em chạy file vmware-install.pl thì bị lỗi này
<vubuntor851> searching for gcc the path "" is  not valid path to the gcc binary
<vubuntor851> nhờ mấy anh chị giúp với
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-20
<vubuntor645> có bạn nào không
<Tri1> các bạn ơi, xin hướng dẫn mình cài máy in canonLBP3300 tren ubuntu 13.04 với. mình đã cài theo cách của Radu, đã nhận được printer nhưng không in được
<Cua> đang giờ nghỉ trưa nha
<Cua> quay lại sau
<Tri1> các bạn ơi
<Tri1> giúp mình với
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> nói thật là bạn lên forum hỏi thì dễ có người trả lời hơn
<Cua> chứ ở đây ít người dùng mấy máy đó lắm
<Cua> chưa dùng sao biết cách cài
<Tri1> uhm
<Tri1> thannks ban
<Tri1> ban cho mình hỏi 1 vấn de nữa nhé
<Cua> ?
<Tri1> minh cũng mới tìm hiểu
<Tri1> bạn có thể hướng dẫn giúp mình làm sao để chạy file  .sh trên partion của windows trên ubuntu được không bạn. Mình đã sử  dụng: chown -R username /thu_muc mà vẫn không có quyền execute. Mong bạn  hướng dẫn
<Cua> copy qua home ấy
<Cua> rồi chuột phải, properties, permissions, executable gì đó
<Cua> bên windows fs không có chỗ chứa các attribute đó
<Tri1> vay à
<Tri1> hix
<Tri1> vấn đề là thư muc home da het dung luong
<Tri1> :(
<Tri1> nen minh mới tính chạy tren o cua win
<Cua> không nên thế
<Tri1> minh de o home chạy thì nó báo file Creation failed
<Tri1> là ổ cứng đầy hay sao bạn
<Cua> chắc là đầy rồi
<Tri1> ket that
<vubuntor926> alo, cho minh  hoi la usb 3g viettel khi gan vao co can phai thiet lap gi ko
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-21
<vubuntor979> tôi khởi động máy trên màn hình báo lỗi như sau: this IDS - sever could not be started because port 5800 is alrealy in use. please make sure that no other application is using this port and again
<Cua> lsof -i:5800
<vubuntor979> soạn thảo văn bản không đánh tiếng việt được. bạn làm ơn giúp tôi
<Cua> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor979> mấy bữa trước vẫn đùng được từ hôm máy báo lỗi như trên là không soạn văn bản được nữa
<Cua> vào terminal gõ lệnh lsof -i:5800 -n
<Cua> paste kết quả ra đây xem
<Stanley00> Cua: sao lại là -i:5800 vậy sn ?
<Cua> ai bít
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor979> tôi mới dùng không biết terminal ở chỗ nào?
<Cua> haiz, okay
<Cua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4908575
<yiyeon> nhấn Ctrl+Alt+T là mở đc terminal
<Cua> google thẳng cái lỗi đó ra ngay cái trên
<Cua> làm theo
<Cua> là được
<vubuntor979> thật là rắc rối
<yiyeon> ping Cua
<Cua> yiyeon: wut?
<yiyeon> uhm
<yiyeon> cám ơn
<yiyeon> mình giải quyết xong rồi
<vubuntor567> minh muon hoi cach cai dat cac phan mem file exe tren ubuntu thi lam sao a?
<Stanley00> vubuntor567: để làm gì?
<n0bawk> cài wine
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-22
<vubuntor709> theo các thím thì dùng vlc hay là chương trình nào để xem video là tốt nhất
<_Tux_> mplayer
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-23
<khanhpt> đang dùng vlc
<vubuntor028> alo co' ai kkhong
<Stanley00> yep?
<vubuntor028> may
<vubuntor028> may minh` khong thay doi duoc wallpape
<Stanley00> Bạn dùng Ubuntu bản mấy? wallpaer để ở thư mục nào?
<vubuntor028> cung` voi' khong the hieu. chinh~ thanh menu nhanh o desktop
<vubuntor028> 13.04
<vubuntor028> chi? co' the? dung` dc wallpape mac. dinh thoi
<Stanley00> bạn thấy mấy cái wallpaper mặc định thế?
<vubuntor028> thanh launcher o? desktop cung~ khong tuy` chinh~ duoc.
<vubuntor028> thi` cai' wallpape khi moi' cai` dat. ay'
<vubuntor028> luc' truoc minh` dung` lenh. nay no' bi. ne
<vubuntor028> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Stanley00> lệnh đó thì chả liên quan gì cả.
<Stanley00> mà cái thanh launcher bạn muốn *tùy chỉnh* là muốn làm gì thế?
<vubuntor028> minh` dung` lenh do' cai' bi. do' wallpape tro ve mac dinh thanh launcher cung ve mac dinh nhu luc cai` dat luon
<vubuntor028> muon' cho no' hide thoi
<vubuntor028> size nho~ lai
<Stanley00> vậy bạn chụp lại cái hình lúc chọn wallpaper và cái hình tùy chỉnh launcher cho mình đi
<Stanley00> up lên trang này nha imgurl.om
<Stanley00> imgurl.com
<Stanley00> imgur.com
<vubuntor028> cho` ti'
<vubuntor028> http://imgur.com/ZdZSEs8
<vubuntor028> ban. oi sao rui`
<Stanley00> sorry, mình bận tí
<Stanley00> còn cái hình tùy chỉnh launcher luôn nha bạn
<vubuntor028> thi` cung~ giong nhu cai wallpape thoi ban. an' vao` auto hide no' khong cho
<Stanley00> nhân tiện, bạn cho mình xem output lệnh "ls -l /usr/share/*/*background*/ "
<Stanley00> không cho theo nghĩa nào? disable hay là enable mà không có tác dụng
<vubuntor028> ls: cannot access /usr/share/*/*background*/: No such file or directory
<vubuntor028> dung' roi do'
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: sorry, nhầm đường dẫn, "ls -l  /usr/share/backgrounds/" mới đúng
<Stanley00> còn câu hỏi "A hay B" mà trả lời "đúng rồi đó" thì mình chịu. hic
<vubuntor028> cho` ti' up lenh cho ma coi
<vubuntor028> http://imgur.com/iJTsfkW
<vubuntor028> anh~ tag tuy chinh~ launcher
<vubuntor028> nhieu~ chu~ lam paste vao dau
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Stanley00> paste lên đó đi
<vubuntor028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6016762/
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: username của bạn tên gì thế?
<vubuntor028> phq
<Stanley00> thử chạy "sudo chown -R phd /home/phd" rồi chỉnh lại xem
<khanhpt> của mình cũng quyền như thế này :|
<vubuntor028> sudo chown -R phd /home/phd sudo: unable to resolve host local [sudo] password for phq:  chown: invalid user: ‘phd’
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: hahah /me lại nhầm
<Stanley00> cơ mà bạn dám gõ mà không hiểu nó làm gì á?
<vubuntor028> o`
<Stanley00> "sudo chown -R phq /home/phq"
<Stanley00> khanhpt: ???
<vubuntor028> sao chay. lenh do' lau the
<khanhpt> giờ
<khanhpt> hic
<khanhpt> chạy làm gì
<khanhpt> ctrl + C đi
<khanhpt> Stanley00: sao đưa lệnh ý làm gì
<Stanley00> khanhpt: đoán là không ghi config vô home được thôi... chứ mấy cái file wall đọc bình thường mà
<vubuntor028> chay. chua xong
<Stanley00> khanhpt: đằng nào thì cũng đâu có hại gì đâu
<khanhpt> cũng có thể, nhưng đừng phang cả cái thư mục ý chứ :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: cứ chờ đi bạn
<khanhpt> uhm
<khanhpt> hơi lâu tí
<khanhpt> chờ đi
<vubuntor028> lenh. do' lam gi the
<Stanley00> khanhpt: ai biết bạn ấy có thể đụng tới thư mục nào đâu... vậy cho nó chắc =))
<khanhpt> đổi lại quyền cho thư mục home của bạn
<khanhpt> nếu ko được Stanley00 hướng dẫn làm theo http://askubuntu.com/questions/287395/ubuntu-13-04-unable-to-change-background-images-in-user-mode
<khanhpt> xem có được ko
<vubuntor028> minh` cao nhat roi ma
<vubuntor028> ....
<khanhpt> uhm, bạn cứ chờ đi :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: thế nào là cao nhất... sợ nhất là mấy người nắm quyền cao mà không biết chown để làm gì =))
<vubuntor028> thi` may' minh` dung thi minh` la trum` roi
<vubuntor028> hay wa
<vubuntor028> duoc roi
<vubuntor028> cam on nhieu nha
<khanhpt> Stanley00: (y)
<khanhpt> là trùm thảo nào quyền đổi lung tung
<vubuntor028> the' bi. nhu vay. la` do cai' gi vay
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-24
<vubuntor603> Anh chi cho em hoi : Máy của em sau khi cài xong ubuntu thì màn hình xuất hiện lỗi là bị lệch qua 1 bên. mong anh chị cho em cách khắc phục
<Cua> bấm nút auto trên màn hình?
<Cua> nếu là màn LCD
<vubuntor197> Mọi người cho mình hỏi tí mình cài bản ubuntu 10.04 mà máy không nhận driver mạng có cách nào để khắc phục không ạ !
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> 10.03 hết hạn support được 4 tháng rồi
<Cua> bạn nên cài 12.04 hoặc 12.10, 13.04
<vubuntor197> ngoài ra không có cách nào hả bạn
<Cua> bản đã hết hạn support rồi thì còn nói được gì nữa :)
<Cua> tất nhiên có thể tự google và tự mò, nhưng nhanh nhất là dùng bản mới, đỡ phải nghĩ
<chungbd> vubuntor197:  cài ArchLinux bạn nhé
<chungbd> ngon lắm :3
<vubuntor197> archlinux là 1 phiên bản của linux ạ
<chungbd> vubuntor197: đúng rồi
<vubuntor197> mình đang cần build một số project trên ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor197> vì bản này ổn định
<chungbd> vubuntor197: bạn dùng thử Debian
<chungbd> ổn định lắm :)
<vubuntor197> ok để mình thử xem
<vubuntor197> :)
<chungbd> ok
<vubuntor197> cho mình hỏi thêm tí
<chungbd> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor197> mình muốn tăng dung lượng của ổ root mà ko cài lại ubuntu thì làm sao
<vubuntor197> kiểu như ổ system của mình không đủ dung lượng ấy
<chungbd> cái này nói ra hơi dài 1 chút
<vubuntor197> có link nào ko bạn mình đọc cũng được
<chungbd> thường thì / của bạn có nhiều thư mục, bạn xem thư mục nào bạn hay dùng rồi mount thêm ổ mới vào
<chungbd> chỉ cần chú ý copy lại toàn bộ các file từ thư mục bạn muốn tăng dung lượng qua ổ mới
<chungbd> rồi sửa file /etc/fstab
<chungbd> link thì mình ko có, dạo này lười search lắm
<vubuntor197> ok thanks bạn
<vubuntor197> :)
<chungbd> :)
<vubuntor603> sau khi em nhấn auto rồi cũng ko đc ạ
<vubuntor603> anh chị có cách nào fix lại monitor cho em đc ko ạ
<vubuntor603> các anh chị hỗ trợ em trường hợp này ạ : sau khi cài xong ubuntu thì màn hình của em bị lệch sang 1 bên, em cũng thử nhấn auto trên màn hình rồi nhưng vẫn ko đc ạ.  anh chị xem có cách nào hỗ trwoj em với. Thanks
<vubuntor019> xin chào các anh chị
<vubuntor019> em có vấn đề mong các anh chị giúp giùm em. em đang dùng laptop có ổ cứng là 500GB. em chia thành 4 phân vùng là ổ C(local disk) , ổ E,F,G đều chứa dữ liệu.em có ý định chuyển toàn bộ dữ liệu ở G vào ổ F để em dùng ổ G cài HĐH ubuntun. em là người mới bắt đầu tìm hiểu về ubuntu nên em mong các anh giúp em.
<vubuntor347> #include <stdio.h>  int main() {      char c;   int i;    printf("i: ");   scanf("%d", &i);    printf("c: ");   scanf("%c", &c);     return 0; }
<vubuntor347> hic hien thi hoi cui
<vubuntor347> b nào xem hộ cái đoạn code trên vs
<vubuntor347> sao nó k cho nhập c:
<vubuntor347> mà mình đổi thứ tự nhập c trước rồi nhâp i sau thì lại được
<vubuntor347> b nào giúp vs
<vubuntor347> cảm ơn trước :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor347: đọc lai sách lập trình C đi
<vubuntor347> hic đọc cái quyển the c programming language rồi
<_Tux_> hết luôn rồi?
<_Tux_> siêu vãi
<vubuntor347> mà vẫn k tìm được sao
<vubuntor347> b lại cứ đùa e
<vubuntor347> b xem hộ e cái
<_Tux_> vubuntor347: thế bạn giải thích thử
<_Tux_> đoạn code trên của bạn để làm gì nào?
<vubuntor343> b nào giải thích họ đoạn nhập c nhập i kia vs nhỉ
<vubuntor343> vừa bị mất mạng
<vubuntor343> b _Tux_ giúp vs
<vubuntor343> ??
<vubuntor343> b nào giải thích giúp với
<lewtds> too bad, đang định gửi link = )
<lewtds> anw, nếu ai quan tâm vụ trên thì là do khi ấn số vào ở scanf đầu tiên, nó vẫn chừa một dấu enter nên ở lần scanf thứ 2 nó bị nuốt vào và thoát luôn
<lewtds> http://www.gidnetwork.com/b-60.html
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-25
<vubuntor920> hi
<vubuntor586> mọi người cho em hỏi có cách nào để thực hiện các phép tính khi soạn thảo bằng nano editor không à?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-18
<vubuntor404> Mấy anh chị ơi, có thể giúp em vụ driver của máy in Canon LBP 3300 cho U 14.04 được không ah
<vubuntor404> Cảm ơn anh chị nhiều
<vubuntor376> 2 chào các bác
<vubuntor376> cho em hỏi sao mà màn hình của em nó nhận không đúng độ phân giải
<vubuntor376> khi mà em mua cộng cáp về thay
<vubuntor376> cáp cổng vga
<vubuntor376> không biết có cách nào khắc phục không nữa
<vubuntor376> em đã thử với xrandr với xorg.conf
<vubuntor376> nhưng chắc làm không đúng nên nó không chạy ddc
<vubuntor376> mong các bác hướng dẫn dùm em
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-19
<vubuntor516> mình tải bản ubuntu khi cài vào vmware đã thử cài theo nhiều cách khác nhau nhưng khi  đến bước login vào thì màn hình đen thui không thấy gì, vậy cách khắc phục là ntn vậy ạ
<kid__> dùng virtual box đi bạn
<vubuntor516> thế vmware không được ạ
<kid__> chưa dùng cái đó bao giờ nên khôg biết:3
<vubuntor516> nhưng có sự khác nhau nào không? mình nghĩ màn hình đen chĩ là do lỗi độ phân giải nhưng không biết làm sao
 * yiyeon nghiĩ vubuntor516 nên tải vmplayer về mà dùng
<yiyeon> vmware phải trả phí mới full option đc
<yiyeon> phờ zi thì dùng vmplayer thoai
<vubuntor516> vâng cảm ơn
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-21
<ubungu> !ping
<vubuntor813> có bro nào cho hỏi tí
<vubuntor813> minh muốn cài photoshop bằng wine, nhưng mà cái phần tìm file cài đặt chẳng biết làm sao luôn
<vubuntor813> hướng dẫn trên mạng toàn mấy bản cũ, mà mình xài wine 4.2.2 cái phần tìm file cài đặt nó khác quá
<vubuntor813> nó cứ thông báo không tìm thấy ổ CD @@!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-22
<vubuntor807> cho hoi sao minh cai Eclipse qua Software Center xong lick dup vao icon de chay ma chang thay gi la sao vay ai chi voi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-23
<vubuntor878> có ai ko :(
<vubuntor878> giúp mình vs
<vubuntor878> sao mình boot ubuntu từ usb và dùng try ubuntu thì chỉ hiện hình nền mà không vào được giao diện ubuntu vậy :(
<vubuntor386> cho hỏi...
<vubuntor386> cách cài windows lên máy đã cài linux ạ
<vubuntor386> khi mình boot từ usb thì hiện grub menu chỉ có 4 option, 2 cái cho linux và 2 cái memtest86+ chứ không có windows
<lewtds> dĩ nhiên đấy là USB để cài Ubuntu thì nó chỉ có mấy cái đấy rồi
<lewtds> h bạn muốn bỏ Ubuntu hay cài song song?
<vubuntor386> cài song song
<vubuntor386> USB đó chứa windows setup
<vubuntor386> mình có 1 partition NTFS 50GB để sẵn rồi
<lewtds> ghi bộ cài win ra DVD như bình thường đi
<lewtds> hoặc làm USB cài win theo cách chính thống của MS
<lewtds> sau đó cài win lên ổ NTFS kia
<lewtds> cài xong thì nó sẽ ghi đè cái GRUB của Ubuntu hiện tại nên sẽ k vào được ubuntu
<lewtds> lúc này thì dùng một cái live USB của ubuntu để restore cái grub của ubuntu trong máy
<vubuntor386> restore thế nào ạ
<vubuntor386> sudo update-grub à
<lewtds> k
<lewtds> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<vubuntor386> vậy sau khi restore grub thì mỗi lần boot lên sẽ gặp grub menu hay vô thẳng ubuntu hoặc windows?
<lewtds> grub menu
 * lewtds k chắc nhưng có thể là lệnh grub-install sẽ k tự thêm entry cho windows vào menu. Nếu mà bị thế thì sau khi sửa được boot rồi, vào Ubuntu thì chạy update-grub để nó build lại menu.
<lewtds> nhưng chắc là k bị đâu
<vubuntor386> à cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor386> để sáng mai thử, bây giờ chả hàng đĩa nào còn mở
<lewtds> dùng cái tool này của MS thì có thể ghi cái ISO của Win ra USB được này
<lewtds> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool
<lewtds> nhưng mà tốt nhất cứ nên có một cái DVD nhét trên giá sách khi nào cần cũng có
<vubuntor386> laptop không chịu tự switch vga của intel/nvidia nên nhiều cái không chạy được
<vubuntor386> mới phải cài lại windows :<
<lewtds> Kiến trúc hiện tại của X11 trên Ubuntu k cho phép switch tự động đâu
<lewtds> chỉ có switch manually hoặc chỉ chạy card intel, sau đó enable card nvidia riêng cho từng ứng dụng thôi
<lewtds> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<vubuntor386> cái đó có thử hôm qua, và permission denied dù chạy trên root
<lewtds> no idea, /me k dùng card intel
<vubuntor386> laptop ban đầu cài windows nên lúc đổi sang linux nhiều cái dở chứng
<lewtds> chuyện bình thường
<lewtds> vd?
<vubuntor386> fn + F1~F12 có vài cái không xài được
<lewtds> laptop hãng gì?
<vubuntor386> asus
<lewtds> hờ hờ, bọn này thường xuyên bị lỗi
<vubuntor386> sleep, wifi và brightness up/down coi như bó tay
<vubuntor386> brightness thì chỉnh từ applet nên đỡ dc 1 tí
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<lewtds> Cứ nhắm hàng HP vs Dell là hỗ trợ ngon
<vubuntor386> còn mouse touchpad thì không nhận hết tính năng
<vubuntor386> không multi touch được, kiểu như 2 ngón kéo xuống = scroll down
<lewtds> cái đó cũng k nhận được à :-?
<vubuntor386> không, chỉ nhận 1 ngón và 2 ngón để ra right menu
<vubuntor386> còn kéo thả các loại multi touch thì chịu
<lewtds> lol, h phải tránh asus như tránh hủi
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<vubuntor386> máy cài sẵn win8 hạ xuống win7 còn gặp cả mớ vấn đề về driver với hiệu năng
<lewtds> con đấy mã máy là gì?
<vubuntor386> asus n56vv
<vubuntor386> loại core i5
<vubuntor386> ấn tượng nhất là cái ATK media (gần như phải có với asus) nó treo luôn keyboard mỗi lần boot lên --
<vubuntor386> tới khi nó load xong rồi mới làm ăn được
<lewtds> nếu mà tình hình tương thích tệ thế thì /me khuyên là quay về win
<lewtds> nếu vẫn máu me ubuntu thì cài vào máy ảo
<lewtds> ban đầu lúc mới cài sẽ rất giật
<lewtds> vì chưa có driver 3D
<lewtds> cài vào là sẽ trơn
<vubuntor386> hiện tại thì ổn, chỉ có cái driver nvidia với touchpad là khó chịu 1 tí
<vubuntor386> và xài được 2 3 tháng rồi -w-
<vubuntor386> tính cài lại windows để thỉnh thoảng dùng tới mấy thứ linux không có như visual studio, photoshop, bluestack với asus pc link
<vubuntor386> còn lại thì ít khi đụng vào windows
 * lewtds dùng win trên máy ảo
<lewtds> vứt cho nó 1-2GB là ok
<lewtds> set win về chế độ low performance, tắt hết hiệu ứng đi
<vubuntor386> không nhận vga của nvidia nên mấy cái render video trên windows cũng bất lực theo
<vubuntor386> (máy ảo)
<vubuntor386> còn switch sang nvidia thì nó kéo 100% brightness, thử search với edit cả đống file rồi mà vẫn không giảm xuống được
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-24
<vubuntor700> cho hỏi
<vubuntor700> mình không cách nào add được linux vào easybcd từ windows để dual boot
<vubuntor700> add xong cả grub lẫn grub2 từ mọi partition rồi thì mỗi lần chọn lúc boot thì nó báo là windows has corrupted hay đại loại thế
<vubuntor700> thử hết các partition ext4 rồi vẫn thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor382: vậy thì đừng dùng EasyBCD nữa
<_Tux_> có vậy thôi
<vubuntor382> vậy chạy gì để dual boot
<vubuntor382> nó vào thẳng windows dù cài linux sau windows
<_Tux_> vubuntor382: dùng USB live
<_Tux_> cài lại grub là xong thôi
<_Tux_> có gì đâu
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-17
 * ebab slaps @stk
<stk> ebab: ai đây?
<stk> :D
 * ebab ôm cua dừa 
<stk> ebab: đứa nào đây :3
<stk> whois 123.30.135.76
<stk> :3
 * ebab đạp đạp  c4noc
<stk> VDC, ewwww
 * stk xùy xùy ebab
<stk> ai lại dùng VDC
 * stk khoe khoe mạng vịt teo
<stk> cáp quang
 * ebab ngó stk múa may 
<stk> uh huh
<ebab> có kết qủa chưa @stk ?
<stk> kết quả?
<stk> của cái vồn gì
<ebab> stk: chiều uống bia không?
<stk> ebab: ai đây?
<stk> mà rủ mềnh uống bia?
<stk> gặp nhau thế lào?
<stk> :3
<stk> nhỡ ebab ở Mỹ
<stk> mình ở VN
<stk> sao gặp nhau uống bia đc
<stk> :D
<ebab> stk: mài trả tiền bia mà
<ebab> ra số 7 Nguyễn Du trả tiền bia nghen stk
<stk> ebab: buớm à?
<stk> đường Nguyễn Du thành phố nào chứ?
<stk> :3
<ebab> saigon hotboy ạ
<stk> ebab: ping
<stk> bác nào đây
 * ebab đi uống bia tự trả tiền vậy 
<stk> móa
<stk> thì bác nào đấy
<stk> nói mình tiếng phát nà
<stk> =]]
<ebab> lãnh đạo gì mà lọa thế
<stk> em có lãnh đọa ếu gì mô :3
<stk> bác nào cho em biết phát nào hahaha
<stk> okay, bùn quá
<stk> ebab:  ignore mình
<stk> mình vô xó khóc 1 mình đây
 * stk đi ăn,
<stk> tưởng ebab rủ bia mừng hết lớn
<stk> ai dè ebab troll, huhuhu
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-18
<lewtds> bác nào admin fb lên quát bọn Thư viện tổng hợp MÃ NGUỒN đi kìa
<lewtds> nhìn chướng mắt v~, đếch thấy tự do nguồn mở đâu chỉ toàn copy paste
<Stanley00> cái đó chắc góp ý để đổi thành public domain được không nhỉ?
<lewtds> (y)
 * Stanley00 nghĩ mấy bạn đó chắc chỉ nghĩ share vậy là được, có để ý gì tới giấy phép đâu.
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: https://www.facebook.com/groups/foss.vn/permalink/10155938253630704/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Log into Facebook | Facebook ] - www.facebook.com
<MrTuxHdb> lại fb?
<stk> heh
 * ebab bóp bóp stk 
<stk> ebab: năm nào rồi mà còn PPTP
<stk> coi chừng đít bị thông mà hông bik nha
<vubuntor618> Hello
<Stanley00> vubuntor618: hi
<vubuntor618> hi
<vubuntor618> tưởng không có ai
<vubuntor618> typedef struct {		/* registers for calling XMS driver */ 	unsigned short ax, dx, bx; 	void far * ds_si;       } XMScontext;
<vubuntor618> mình không hiểu đoạn bị lỗi far*
<ebab> sao cứ bị văng hoài zậy
<vubuntor618> giups minhf voi
<ebab> stk chiều có mời bia không ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor618: code gì đây bạn? mà nó thì liên quan gì tới ubuntu/linux?
<vubuntor618> c++ bạn
<vubuntor618> có một đoạn bịnh vậy mình không biết làm sao hết
<vubuntor618> lên đây hỏi tí
<Stanley00> vubuntor618: code này nhìn giống C hơn là C++. Bạn có chắc nó là C++?
<vubuntor618> hok rõ nũa mình nghĩ c với c++ không khác gì lắm
<CoconutCrab> khác đó :3
<vubuntor618> chương trình báo lỗi không hiểu far*
<vubuntor618> biết nó là con trỏ đó mà sao trình biên dịch không nhận
 * ebab hóng siu Cua Dừa 
<Stanley00> vubuntor618: cái từ far không nằm cả trong C lẫn C++ chuẩn. Nên nó không hiểu là phải rồi.
 * CoconutCrab :-\
<vubuntor618> lúc nãy mình seach gg nó bảo far là con trỏ mà ...
<Stanley00> vubuntor618: từ thời windows/dos 16 và hình như cũng chỉ có turbo C hỗ trợ...
<vubuntor618> à còn đoạn này nữa
<vubuntor618> nhầm
<vubuntor618> typedef void far * XMSDRIVER;
<vubuntor618> cut thiếu
<CoconutCrab> he he
<CoconutCrab> bỏ far đi
<CoconutCrab> giờ code cho vi xử lý 32 bit rồi làm gì còn far nữa
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor618> qua bỏ far là hết báo lỗi
<vubuntor618> não thật
<vubuntor618> thank nhiều nhiều
<CoconutCrab> XMS là cái extended memory thời dos mà
<CoconutCrab> bạn code cái gì lại dính đến cái đấy vậy
<vubuntor618> à cái này thư viện của jpeg
<vubuntor618> mình lấy về để xử lý ảnh
<vubuntor618> mà code nó củ quá
<Stanley00> vubuntor618: xử lý ảnh thì thiếu gì code mới chứ?
<vubuntor618> à mình đang dùng thư viện leptonica
<vubuntor618> nó yêu cầu thư viện này thì phải theo nó thôi
<vubuntor618> còn đang là gà mới tập đi nên phải vậy thôi ...
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<stk> ebab: dkm, hỏi tên ko nói thì thôi chứ
<CoconutCrab> ey, không văng tục nha
<CoconutCrab> channel này là channel văn hóa
<stk> dạ
<CoconutCrab> không phải như cái channel chợ búa kia đâu
 * stk lủi vô xó
<stk> úp mặt vô tường
<CoconutCrab> channel này là channel của người Việt văn hóa nhất freenode
<stk> okay...
<CoconutCrab> (đơn giản là vì chả ai nói bao giờ cả)
<stk> :V
 * stk qua #vnsec văng tục
<Stanley00> :v
<stk> vnsex
<vubuntor618> A cho mình hỏi các thành viên hỗ trợ ở đây đều là sinh viên hay đã đi làm hết rồi?
<stk> hên xui
<stk> :D
<stk> mình đi làm 7 năm rồi nà
<stk> chắc ko còn đc xem là sinh dziên nữa
<stk> :D
<stk> oh fuck, am I that old, CoconutCrab?
<vubuntor618> à thế đi làm giờ nào
<stk> á, ko văn tục
<stk> huhuhuh
 * stk bò vào xó khóc 1 một mình
<vubuntor618> chắc phải gọi = senpai rồi
<stk> văng*
<CoconutCrab> stk: u are that old
<ebab> stk có biết vì sao /me không trả lời chưa
<CoconutCrab> now settle down and get married
<ebab> stk có nghe trưởng tràng Cua Dừa lên tiếng chưa
<stk> ignore ebab
<stk> ồn ào
<ebab> bảo ngọc gay đâu nhỉ
<stk> OK, biết ebab là ai rồi
 * stk miễn tiếp chuyện
<stk> vubuntor618: bạn đi làm hay SV?
<stk> hay khác? :D
<vubuntor618> a vừa mới ra trường a
<stk> TP nào?
<vubuntor618> Đà Nẵng
<Stanley00> =]]
<CoconutCrab> oh hey
<stk> oh boy
 * stk chửi chửi Đà Nẵng
<stk> :3
 * stk bật băng chửi Đà Nẵng
<stk> :V
<stk> vubuntor618: dân ĐN hay học ở ĐN?
 * stk bóp họng cố gắng phọt cho ra giọng Đà Nẵng
<stk> oh wait, mất luôn rồi, damn
<vubuntor618> a đang fix lỗi
<vubuntor618> Học ở ĐN sống ở Hội An
 * stk uốn éo cổ họng, lè nhè giọng Đà Nẵng
<stk> OK, ko đc nữa, bùn :(
<vubuntor618> ?
<CoconutCrab> sướng nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> stk: stop acting weird
<stk> mất giọng cmnr
<stk> okay...
 * CoconutCrab múa lăm ba đa
 * stk thêm răng reng rứa ni mi ta vô câu nói
<stk> :3
<stk> hmm, hồi xưa ko ghi âm giọng mình hồi cấp 3
<stk> giờ chỉ biết là mình ko phát âm giống hồi cấp 3, cấp 2 nữa thôi
<stk> chứ ko nhớ là ko giống thế nào :3
<stk> vubuntor618: Hội An ở trong phổ cổ hay ngoài?
<vubuntor618> Ở ngoài rìa thôi à. Ở trong nóng lắm
<vubuntor618> hihi khó quá bỏ qua rồi cũng qua mission completed!
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<stk> hmm, giọng Hội An khác giọng Đà Nẵng sao nhỉ
<stk> mình thấy là giọng Hội An nặng h
<stk> nặng hơn
<stk> nhưng với mình thì dễ nghe hơn giọng Đà Nẵng
<ebab> stk  <@CoconutCrab> stk: stop acting weird <----
<stk> \ignore ebab
<vubuntor618> A cũng giống nhau thôi. Gần phố thì thích giao lưu nhiều nên tiếng cũng không nặng lắm
 * stk hate DN
<CoconutCrab> hater
<vubuntor618> Ở xa như ngăn sông cách núi thì tiếng nói nặng hơn
<stk> 18 years of my life in that sucky place
<vubuntor618> Cũng không khác biệt gì nhiều
 * CoconutCrab tự dưng thèm đi tắm biển leo núi
<vubuntor674> hey
<stk> ho
<vubuntor618> Có dịp về núi Sơn Trà ĐN chơi
<vubuntor618> Có sông có núi & có biển
<CoconutCrab> xa quá
 * CoconutCrab nằm nhà
<vubuntor618> Tha hồ tắm tha hồ leo, leo mệt thì về ngũ
<vubuntor618> .... ngủ
 * ebab slaps stk
<stk> vubuntor618: leo 18 năm rồi, chán rồi
<stk> :V
<ebab> stk láo không biết ngượng à
<stk> https://github.com/rabidgremlin/dev-ops-snippets/tree/master/aws-full-stack
<SuperLuserv3> [ dev-ops-snippets/aws-full-stack at master · rabidgremlin/dev-ops-snippets · GitHub ] - github.com
<stk> just average
<vubuntor618> Thôi chào mọi người nha tám quá không lo công việc thầy la. Khi nào có gì khó khăn mong mọi người giúp đỡ.
<Stanley00> vubuntor618: nên để lại tên tuổi thì sau này còn dễ nói chuyện =]]
<stk> hahah
<stk> vubuntor618: good day
<CoconutCrab> sumerian
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-19
<nqdinh> xin chào, ở đây chắc có nhiều hacker làm trong lĩnh vực phần cứng?
<CoconutCrab> không nhiều lắm
<nqdinh> mình đang xây dựng một sản phẩm IoT cho nông nghiệp, đang thiết kế hộp. Bác nào quen với 3D xin chỉ giáo chút :)
<CoconutCrab> 3D printing?
<CoconutCrab> thiết kế hộp đơn giản thì cắt mica
<nqdinh> uhm
<CoconutCrab> số lượng nhiều thì thiết kế khuôn
<CoconutCrab> hoặc là làm nhôm
<nqdinh> thiết kế khuôn thì tốn vài chục triệu, chắc ko kham nổi hiện nay
<nqdinh> làm nhôm thì như thế nào bác @CoconutCrab?
<CoconutCrab> số lượng? yêu cầu?
<nqdinh> làm prototype thì đương nhiên là số lượng không nhiều. Yêu cầu không cao lắm, như hộp modem vậy thôi
<CoconutCrab> hộp modem là cái hộp nhựa xịn ấy
<CoconutCrab> nhưng thôi, thực ra bạn có máy in 3D thì cứ vẽ trong CAD
<CoconutCrab> rồi in ra thôi
<CoconutCrab> đơn giản ấy mà
<CoconutCrab> vẽ trong vòng nửa tiếng là xong hết
<nqdinh> uhm, vấn đề là mình ko có máy in, và toàn dân hard/firm/soft nên ko rõ vẽ vời thế nào.
<nqdinh> dù sao cảm ơn CoconutCrab, liên lạc với fablabsaigon, chạy qua đó xem sao :)
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> vẽ mất có xíu ấy mà
<CoconutCrab> kể cả in logo rồi trang trí này nọ
<nqdinh> ồ anh có kinh nghiệm về việc này hả? (xin lỗi nhé, hôm nay là ngày bận rộn, chạy vào chạy ra)
<CoconutCrab> vẽ mấy cái hình đó dễ mà
<CoconutCrab> thuê mấy đứa SV cơ khí nó vẽ cái rẹt
<nqdinh> :thumbsup:
<CoconutCrab> bạn định làm IoT gì vậy? thiết bị smart home?
<nqdinh> về nông nghiệp, hệ thống aquaponic/hydroponic
<nqdinh> smarthome là lĩnh vực khó để nhảy vào :)
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> tự đo đọ ẩm, nhiệt độ, thời gian, bật bơm và báo cáo lại vào trang chủ hử
<CoconutCrab> vào server*
<nqdinh> uhm đại loại như vậy,
<CoconutCrab> ok
<nqdinh> ubisen.com, cloud nằm trên đó
<CoconutCrab> đo thêm số giờ sáng nữa
<CoconutCrab> thêm thông tin tối ưu cho loại cây
<CoconutCrab> để tự động đóng mở phần chiếu sáng cho phù hợp
<CoconutCrab> sau làm db các loại cây và môi trường tối ưu
<nqdinh> ah, hình như anh có biết qua cái này
<CoconutCrab> rồi user chị việc chọn
<CoconutCrab> chỉ*
<CoconutCrab> sau đó nó sẽ tự chạy
<nqdinh> uhm đại loại là vậy
<CoconutCrab> túm lại là có tiềm năng
<CoconutCrab> nhưng để ngoài vậy thì thiết kế cái hộp cho kín kín 1 tí
<nqdinh> yup
 * ebab bóp bóp stk
<vubuntor805> Hello who in here
<MrTuxHdb> no one in here
<MrTuxHdb> just bot
<vubuntor805> ABC_DLL extern const char *XYZ[]; có nghĩa là gì vậy
<vubuntor805> pl help me
<vubuntor805> help help help me help help help me please
<CoconutCrab> vẫn đang vật lộn với cái jpeg à
<vubuntor805> vâng
<vubuntor805> Lỗi gì mà nhiều khiếp
<vubuntor805> hết lỗi này đến lỗi khác
<CoconutCrab> ban compile theo makefile của họ
<vubuntor805> Mong là fix xong ko thanhf 9 quar
<CoconutCrab> khó đấy
<vubuntor805> ABC_DLL extern const char *XYZ[]; có nghĩa là gì vậy
<CoconutCrab> chịu
<CoconutCrab> cái đấy trông như dialect nào bên windows
<CoconutCrab> đây là Linux sao biết được
<vubuntor805> ko của linux đó
<vubuntor805> library này build ỏ đâu mà kô được
<vubuntor805> được trên 2 nền tảng
<vubuntor805> Có dính đến linux thì mới vào đây chứ
<vubuntor805> Không liên quan gì bay vào đây cho bị đập à ...
<CoconutCrab> thế rốt cuộc là bạn định build cái gì ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor805> Mình đang làm xử lý ảnh
<CoconutCrab> xử lý ảnh bao gồm những thao tác gì?
<vubuntor805> Mình đọc tốt java thôi
<CoconutCrab> sao không dùng matlab ấy
<vubuntor805> còn c thì mù tịt
<CoconutCrab> java cũng nhiều thư viện mà
<vubuntor805> matlab làm được gì không thì mình chưa tìm hiểu những hình như về toán học nhiều hơn
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn định làm những thao tác gì trên ảnh?
<vubuntor805> Nhận dạng những gì có trên đó
<CoconutCrab> nhận dạng theo thuật toán nào?
<vubuntor805> Biết nói sao nhỉ
<vubuntor805> Ví dụ cái đi
<CoconutCrab> nhận dạng có nhiều thuật toán
<CoconutCrab> ví như lọc qua vài bộ lọc
<CoconutCrab> tìm các cạnh
<CoconutCrab> rồi dùng phase correlation để xem có vật thể này trong đó hay không
<CoconutCrab> đó là một trong những cái đơn giản nhất
<CoconutCrab> còn những cái phức tạp hơn thì có mạng nơ ron
<vubuntor805> ồ mình không làm vậy
<vubuntor805> Chỉ làm đơn giản từ các đểm ảnh lên thôi
<CoconutCrab> thế thì đầy thư viện
<vubuntor805> ...
<vubuntor805> Biết nói thế nào nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ mô tả bạn định làm gì
<CoconutCrab> bạn mô tả càng chi tiết, chính xác thì mình cũng có thể giúp đỡ tốt hơn
<vubuntor805> Nhận dạng ký tự mục đích cuối cùng là vậy
<CoconutCrab> OCR?
<vubuntor805> Giờ còn đang đọc tài liệu và trong quá trình tìm hiểu các thư viện
<vubuntor805> yes
<vubuntor805> Mà dốt c quá
<CoconutCrab> https://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/
<SuperLuserv3> [ tesseract-ocr - An OCR Engine that was developed at HP Labs between 1985 and 1995... and now at Google. - Google Project Hosting ] - code.google.com
<vubuntor805> đọc code c không hiểu lắm
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái này đi
<vubuntor805> thì mình đang đọc nó đấy
<vubuntor805> Lại tám rồi
<vubuntor805> ABC_DLL extern const char *XYZ[]; có nghĩa là gì vậy
<CoconutCrab> chịu
<vubuntor805> Ui đường đến đất phật còn dài và xa lắm
<CoconutCrab> cái kia nó build sẵn rồi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor805: là nó load cái char kia từ DLL
<MrTuxHdb> simple
<MrTuxHdb> C
<MrTuxHdb> C++
<MrTuxHdb> haha
 * CoconutCrab bay vo ve 
<Stanley00> vubuntor805: thế bạn bị lỗi ngay chỗ đó hay sao mà lại hỏi chỗ đó vậy?
<vubuntor805> char c = 'a'; 	printf("------ : %s \n", XYZ[c]);
<vubuntor805> cái trên là kha báo XYZ
<vubuntor805> gọi vơi XYZ[c] thì lỗi
<Stanley00> lỗi gì?
<vubuntor805> unresolved external symbol _XYZ
<vubuntor805> nó nói vậy đó không hiều sai cái gì
<Stanley00> vubuntor805: link thiếu rồi... nghi là thiếu link tới cái thư viện ABC_DLL
<vubuntor805> Sao thiếu được nhỉ mình build hết rồi bỏ vào 1 thư mục
<vubuntor805> a để xem lai
<vubuntor805> Mình xem lại rồi #define ABC_DLL #endif trong file environ.h có link đến rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor805: "link" chứ không phải define/declare...
<vubuntor805> link à ...
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor805> thế mình link trong cmd làm sao
<CoconutCrab> sounds like a pain, seriously
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor805: java đi
<MrTuxHdb> python đi
<MrTuxHdb> C is PIA
<vubuntor805> PIA
<vubuntor805> ?
<vubuntor805> C nhức đầu quá
<vubuntor805> Quá rườm rà Java build ra add vào làm cái rẹc
<Stanley00> vubuntor805: vậy vote bạn dùng java, khỏe cả đôi bên luôn :3
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor805> Không được rồi lib này làm = c thì phải đọc nó thôi
<vubuntor805> mình chuyên java mà
<vubuntor805> còn việc thực hiện sau này thì chọn ngôn ngữ sau
<vubuntor805> Cảm ơn vì đã giúp. dù không được gì.
<vubuntor805> Thêm một ngày buồn. Good day
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-20
<vubuntor768> alo alo
<Stanley00> vubuntor768: hi
<vubuntor768> bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor768> bên CentOS có lệnh Shift + I để chỉnh sửa trong Vi
<vubuntor768> còn Ubuntu mình dùng lệnh gì hả bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor768: shift+I?
<vubuntor768> để hiện dấu nhấy đó
<vubuntor768> hix hix
<Stanley00> vubuntor768: không biết, nhưng không phải chỉ i là đủ sao? Mà hơn nữa, vi bên centos với vi bên ubuntu thì có gì khác nhau lắm đâu
<vubuntor768> ví dụ mình có cái lệnh như vầy
<vubuntor768> vi /etc/freeradius/client.conf
<vubuntor768> vào sửa cái secret = test123 qua cai khac
<vubuntor768> nhưng chẳng được
<vubuntor768> đánh chữ không ra
<Stanley00> vubuntor768: chắc để /me gõ lại câu trả lời.
<Stanley00> vubuntor768: vi 2 bên như nhau.
<vubuntor768> thanks đã ra
 * SadCrab dòm willo 
<MrTuxHdb> vãi l` thanh niên vào Ubuntu-Vn hỏi CentOS
<stk> thì sao
<stk> cứ support
 * stk tát MrTuxHdb
<stk> đi ra
<stk> :V
<MrTuxHdb> stk: á đù ở đây ai làm ops
<MrTuxHdb> bật chính quyền à
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * SadCrab 
<stk> SadCrab:  <<
<stk> MrTuxHdb: bật dân thường :V
<MrTuxHdb> á đù
 * MrTuxHdb ôm khanhpt khóc
<stk> có 1 sự phũ phàng
<stk> :V
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-21
<vubuntor783> alo alo
<stk> ola
<Stanley00> vubuntor783: hi
<vubuntor783> mình cài xong cái apache2 và daloradius
<vubuntor783> nhưng sao không kết nối được data hả các bạn
<stk> daloradius là gì :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor783: nghe có vẻ phức tạp, thế bạn có làm theo guide nào không?
<vubuntor783> https://dani33l.wordpress.com/2014/11/01/freeradius-daloradius-ubuntu-server-configuration/
<SuperLuserv3> [ FreeRadius + Daloradius + Ubuntu Server – Configuration | Just Networking :) ] - dani33l.wordpress.com
<Stanley00> rồi... chịu luôn... ở đây chặn wordpress. :(
<vubuntor783> ọc ọc
<Stanley00> stk: cái guide kia cũng hài... setup pass mysql là radius123 mà khi chạy lại mysql -p radius... copy paste thì chắc chỉ có ăn gạch =]]
<vubuntor144> E502: "/etc/freeradius/sql/mysql" is a directory
<vubuntor144> loi nay la bi gi the cac ban
<MrTuxHdb> RTFM
<vubuntor144> lam sao de chinh sua no ha ban
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor144: chỉnh cái gì?
<Stanley00> boo boo MrTuxHdb... very newcommer unfriendly... =]]
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-22
<CoconutCrab> sad
<vubuntor376> hi
<Stanley00> !hi
<vubuntor376> ở đây có tư vấn không ạ
<Stanley00> còn tùy câu hỏi thế nào đã :3
<vubuntor376> vậy cho em hỏi
<vubuntor376> đợi chút xíu
<Stanley00> ok, cố gắng gõ hết rồi hãy nhấn enter nhé :3
<vubuntor376> em thấy trong ubuntu mấy ông ấy cài những phần mềm của windows cứ phải gõ cái gì đó ở cửa sổ terminal để tương thích đó là chức năng gì vậng
<vubuntor376> như kiểu ở đây
<vubuntor376> http://forums.autodesk.com/t5/installation-licensing/installing-maya-on-ubuntu/td-p/4905036
<SuperLuserv3> [ Installing Maya on Ubuntu - Autodesk Community ] - forums.autodesk.com
<Stanley00> ok, chờ /me tí, để đi check đã
<Stanley00> chỗ đó nhiều guide quá, bạn theo post nào thế?
<vubuntor376> nói chung là mình thấy người ta hướng dẫn cách cài 1 số phần mềm của windows là họ sử dụng terminal để chép mấy mã gì đó ý rồi sau đó nó chạy được,nó là chức năng gì vậy
<Stanley00> vubuntor376: cái đó thì chịu, chung chung quá nên chẳng biết được. Mà cái link bạn đưa có liên quan gì tới wine đâu. Với lại cài với wine thì thường có cần gì để tương thích đâu.
<vubuntor376> vậy cho mình hỏi ubuntu thấy bảo nó mã nguồn mở có thể thay đỗi tức là có thể viết lại mã lệnh của nó đúng không ạ
<Stanley00> uhm... trên lý thuyết là thế
<lewtds> yup
<Stanley00> mà lưu ý là Ubuntu là một tập, nên bạn có thể sửa theo ý bạn một phần lớn, chứ không phải toàn bộ
<lewtds> ubuntu k phải là 1 "cục"
<lewtds> mà nó gồm rất rất nhiều module nhỏ
<lewtds> mỗi cái nhỏ đó gọi là một package
<lewtds> quản lý package bằng lệnh apt-get
<lewtds> vd lấy mã nguồn của chương trình text editor (gedit) về
<lewtds> apt-get source gedit
<vubuntor376> vậy cho mình hỏi ubuntu có khả năng anti virus như kiểu windows có sẵn windows denfence không ạ
<stk> tren Linux ko co virus theo kieu Windows Virus
<Stanley00> vubuntor376: nói thật là mấy câu cơ bản này bạn search google sẽ có nhiều thông tin hơn đấy, chứ trên này cũng không giải thích hết được đâu
<vubuntor693> hi
<vubuntor693> cho mình hỏi có ai sử dụng uget trong ubuntu không
<vubuntor693> mình thấy người ta quảng cáo là thay thế được cho idm mà mình không rõ là có đúng là uget tải về với tốc độ nhanh không
<vubuntor230> Chào các bạn. Mình không thể cài được ubuntu các bạn có thể giúp mình?
<Stanley00> vubuntor230: cài không được là sao vậy bạn?
<masterwolf> khuya thế mà vẫn có bạn cài ubuntu à o.o
<vubuntor230> mình thử mấy lần k được
<vubuntor230> giờ tranh thủ cài xem sao nhưng vẫn bị báo lỗi k cài được
<vubuntor230> Máy mình báo lỗi khi cài " This kernel requiré an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot- please use a kernel approxiate for CPU.
<Stanley00> vubuntor230: bạn cài máy ảo?
<vubuntor230> uh
<vubuntor230> mình chỉ định chạy riêng một số chương trình trên hệ điều hành này nên mới dùng cho máy ảo
<Stanley00> vubuntor230: tạo lại cái máy ảo 64bit ấy, hoặc tải bản ubuntu 32 bit mà cài. Nó báo lỗi rõ ràng thế rồi còn gì
<masterwolf> bạn vào BIOS bật Intel VT lên
<masterwolf> chưa bật Intel VT lên ko cho cài đâu
<masterwolf> mà nếu máy không hỗ trợ intel vt thì chắc bạn nên cài thật luôn đi :P
<vubuntor230> Lần đầu mình cài, cũng không rõ lắm nên mới bị thế
<masterwolf> http://www.tuvantinhoc1088.com/tri-thuc/phan-cung-pc/14818-cong-ngh-o-hoa-vt-c-a-intel.html vubuntor230
<SuperLuserv3> [ Công nghệ ảo hóa (VT) của Intel - Infocom - Tư vấn tin học toàn quốc - 23 Láng Hạ - 04.35141.375 ] - www.tuvantinhoc1088.com
<masterwolf> còn cách bật nó lên thì tuỳ từng máy mà tìm và chỉnh
<lewtds> yup, một số laptop phải vào bios bật cái hỗ trợ ảo hóa lên thì mới tạo máy ảo 64bit được
<masterwolf> Và một số máy không có tuỳ chọn bật intel VT -> cái trực tiếp luôn òi =]]
<vubuntor230> mình cũng đang thắc mắc cái đó đây
<masterwolf> bạn dùng máy nào?
<vubuntor230> mình đang dùng Laptop HP Elitebook 8560w
<vubuntor230> mình vừa kiểm tra có hỗ trợ VT-x
<masterwolf> vubuntor230: máy bạn có hỗ trợ intel vt nh1
<masterwolf> xem thử trang này nếu giống với BIOS của bạn thì chỉnh theo. http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware/How-can-I-enable-VT-x-in-EliteBook-8560p/td-p/1246565
<SuperLuserv3> [ How can I enable VT-x in EliteBook 8560p? - HP Support Forum - 1246565 ] - h30434.www3.hp.com
<vubuntor230> cái bạn masterwolf gửi là máy 8560p mình dùng dòng máy trạm 8560w
<vubuntor230> k biết nó có trùng không
<masterwolf> thế thì bạn tự vào thể xem
<masterwolf> nếu được chụp màn hình lại bằng điện thoại ấy, để trên đây dễ xem
<vubuntor230> cảm ơn các bạn nhé mình sẽ check thử
<vubuntor166> còn ai onl ko ạ
<vubuntor166> cho em hỏi với
<vubuntor166> thôi để mai vậy
<vubuntor166> chúc mọi người ngủ ngon
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-23
<justintv90> Hi
<MrTuxHdb> hi
<justintv90> Co ai khong
<justintv90> Cho em hoi, bo go tieng Viet tren Ubuntu nao tot nhat hien gio vay cac anh
<MrTuxHdb> bộ nào cũng dởm
<justintv90> Co y kien nao khac khong anh
<justintv90> Không có ý kiến nào khác thì lại xài ibus vậy
<justintv90> :(
<MrTuxHdb> justintv90: nếu 15.04 thì fcitx ngon hơn
<justintv90> Mình xài fcitx
<justintv90> à nhầm
<justintv90> Ibus
<MrTuxHdb> cơ mà nói chung gõ tiếng ta trên linux nó hơi dởm
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<MrTuxHdb> chấp nhận được thôi
<justintv90> https://github.com/BoGoEngine/fcitx-bogo
<SuperLuserv3> [ BoGoEngine/fcitx-bogo · GitHub ] - github.com
<justintv90> Cậu nói cái này đó hả
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> mình nói fcitx-unikey
<MrTuxHdb> mình éo dùng bogo bao giờ
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<justintv90> Tũx đang dùng 15.04 đấy à
<vubuntor961> chào mọi người ạ
<vubuntor961> có ai ở đây cho em hỏi với không ạ?
 * CoconutCrab đậu lên đầu lewtds 
<stk> Mai_Truong: the channel is #vnluser
<stk> btw
 * MrTuxHdb nhòm nhòm Mai_Truong 
<stk> Mai_Truong: you are welcomed here, but this room's traffic is very low
 * MrTuxHdb gật gật
<stk> close to the point of zero
<stk> hue hue hue
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<stk> duc_nguyen: ping
 * MrTuxHdb nhòm nhòm duc_nguyen 
<MrTuxHdb> hôm nay đông nhề
<duc_nguyen> Hi stk
<CoconutCrab> chắc đang Vu Lan
<stk> duc_nguyen: PM'd you
<stk> duc_nguyen: please check
<stk> CoconutCrab: XU4 ko về kịp cho SFD
<stk> huhuhu
<stk> phải tháng 10 mới có người mang về
<MrTuxHdb> càng gặp giới trẻ nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> càng thấy mình già
 * MrTuxHdb ôm stk khóc
<stk> yup
<MrTuxHdb> Mai_Truong: sáng thấy em ít nói
<stk> nhớ hồi moqsi đi làm
 * MrTuxHdb kéo móa mồm lại 
<stk> mình còn là teenager
<stk> giờ mình hết teenager rồi
<Mai_Truong> quên tên channel
<masterwolf> :P
<stk> nhanh vãi :(
<Mai_Truong> anh duc_nguyen cho cái channel này
<MrTuxHdb> stk: hết 7 năm rồi =))
<Mai_Truong> sáng tại mấy anh nói không hiểu đc nên cũng ko biết nói gì thêm vào
<Mai_Truong> technical level cao quá ấy mà :))
<MrTuxHdb> Mai_Truong: phê bình stk đi em
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<stk> MrTuxHdb: 6
 * gl4di0 ngoe nguẩy
<stk> gee, I still feel like a teenager
<gl4di0> chào mọi người
<gl4di0> new mem
<gl4di0> :3
<stk> gl4di0: shut awp
<Severus__> chào mọi người, lâu lắm mới quay lại channel này >:)
<MrTuxHdb> sao hôm nay chào nhiều thế
<gl4di0> Severus__: so, introduce yourself
<gl4di0> :3
<Severus__> chào bạn Mai_Truong , duc_nguyen hai bạn mới ah
<MrTuxHdb> Mai_Truong: anh là Tux
<MrTuxHdb> to mồm nhất channel
<MrTuxHdb> sau stk
<Stanley00> =]]
<Severus__> gl4di0: mình ở đây lâu rồi, mới quay lại,
<gl4di0> thế hè
 * gl4di0 tát vêu mỏ Severus__
<Severus__> mình là sê vơ rớt ( sợt vơ rớt ), lắm mồm nhất channel :)
<stk> anyway, Mai_Truong va duc_nguyen lưu ý rằng đây là channel của Ubuntu
<duc_nguyen> ok
<stk> nên log sẽ bị lưu trữ và có thể xem public tạo archive của Canonical
<MrTuxHdb> yup
 * MrTuxHdb đạp ubuntulog 
<Severus__> yup
<stk> bên này traffic cũng thấp, bên room kia traffic lớn hơn
<Mai_Truong> oh vậy cái channel cho ubuntu ko còn vnluser mới cho linux users nói chung
<stk> oh boy...
<stk> not really
<stk> we dont do distro war
<stk> that is childish ha ha
<Mai_Truong> stk: em quên tên cái channel hồi sáng
<MrTuxHdb> stk: really?
<Severus__> #vnluser ?
 * Stanley00 châm ngòi MrTuxHdb 
 * MrTuxHdb chê bai hội dùng archlinux :3
<stk> Mai_Truong: ^
<Stanley00> see? =]]
<stk> MrTuxHdb: arch sucks
<CoconutCrab> channel này bị publicly searchable log còn channel kia thì không
<stk> sure
<Mai_Truong> ... và khi dùng technical knowledge ra cãi thì chẳng hiểu gì :))
 * Severus__ đi cài windows dạo, lạc vào chốn này 
<Severus__> >:)
<CoconutCrab> log cũng có khi có người log đấy nhưng chắc là không up lên web cho google crawl
<MrTuxHdb> Mai_Truong: em đang năm mấy rồi nhỉ?
 * MrTuxHdb giờ già rồi nên chịu không tính được tuổi nào học năm mấy
<Mai_Truong> 1996 ạ
<Severus__> câu hỏi MrTuxHdb hơi chạng lòng
<Severus__> Mai_Truong: năm 2 ah
<Mai_Truong> cái đám bị thí nghiệm tuyển sinh đại học năm nay là đám 1997
<Mai_Truong> à yeah năm 2 :D
<stk> lolz
 * MrTuxHdb xòe tay đếm đếm
<Severus__> bằng mình hồi biết lunix gì là :D
<stk> Mai_Truong: thoa't a`
<stk> aha
<MrTuxHdb> Mai_Truong: hồi anh còn học c3
<MrTuxHdb> anh là đàm chuột bạnh
<MrTuxHdb> cho cái đống sách cải cách bây giờ á
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> 3 năm liền
<Severus__> Mai_Truong: bạn học ở trường nào, hi vọng không phải UIT nhỉ >:)
<Severus__> MrTuxHdb: ủa năm em luôn là năm 2 cải cách
<Severus__> anh là cuối sách cũ chứ nhỉ
<Mai_Truong> nhưng cải cách sgk đỡ hơn cải cách xét tuyển đh
<Mai_Truong> nvm, đấy là đám sau em
<Mai_Truong> em thoát rồi
 * Severus__ năm mình cũng năm 2 cải cách xét tuyển đại học
<Severus__> Mai_Truong: bạn học ngành khoa học máy tính ah
 * Severus__ too, but stupid student >:)
<stk> Severus__: agree.
<Severus__> >:)
<Severus__> feel free to speech here
<CoconutCrab> chat
<Severus__> mình đi làm việc đã
<Severus__> g9 all
 * MrTuxHdb lôi thanh niên 3x CoconutCrab ra
<Mai_Truong> Severus_: Em học Knox College, IL, học Comp Sci :D
 * MrTuxHdb mắt long lanh
 * MrTuxHdb ước gì mình được như em ấy
 * MrTuxHdb thanh niên xa mẹ, bỏ học đi bụi
<CoconutCrab> Mai_Truong: vậy sở thích trong comp sci là chi?
<electr0n__> hi Mai_Truong
<CoconutCrab> programming? hardware? system engineering?
<Mai_Truong> chưa biết là chi =''= still exploring
<Mai_Truong> cái nào đc nhiều tiền :))
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> java then
<duc_nguyen> uhm
<stk> or Ruby
<Mai_Truong> và còn phát triển trong tương lai
<CoconutCrab> do haskell
<Mai_Truong> trong nhiều năm
<stk> financial dudes in NY are all fooled by "Ruby Enterprise Developers"
<stk> :V
<duc_nguyen> programming language is just a tool
<stk> but some dudes were successful PR and marketing it
<CoconutCrab> duc_nguyen: but then again no one use chainsaw to cut fish :3
<duc_nguyen> uh dung roi
 * MrTuxHdb nhòm CoconutCrab dùng haskell đi `cut fish`
<duc_nguyen> y anh la em can phai xac dinh minh muon lam gi truoc
 * MrTuxHdb gật gật
<duc_nguyen> roi, tuy vao cai minh muon lam thi xac dinh xem la nen dung programming language nao de lam viec do
 * CoconutCrab is doomed without any future, so any will do
<duc_nguyen> programming language should not be a deciding factor here
<duc_nguyen> a competent engineer is expected to be able to learn any language
 * CoconutCrab points at haskell and lisp 
 * MrTuxHdb lăn lăn
 * MrTuxHdb nằm im ngáy khò khò
<Mai_Truong> giờ em thấy android đang rất có tiềm năng
<Mai_Truong> nhưng ko biết cơn sốt android app này có lâu ko
<Mai_Truong> hay xuống nhanh như khi nó lên
<CoconutCrab> IT is changing too fast
<MrTuxHdb> now is IoT
 * CoconutCrab still remembers when google announced Android
<stk> Mai_Truong: Who pays for Android app?
<stk> no one
<MrTuxHdb> and someone has wifi password can see you shower ?
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<stk> for mobile, iOS is still a better option,
<CoconutCrab> I wrote the first Android article in Vietnam
<CoconutCrab> heh
<CoconutCrab> before that, Nokia was The King
<CoconutCrab> bam, now they can't even make phone
<stk> iOS users pay, Android users don
<stk> don't*
<Mai_Truong> but advertisers pay for their add to appear on the apps
<CoconutCrab> so learn Job-C? :3
<CoconutCrab> Obj-C
<stk> ad is... well, a very bad idea
<Mai_Truong> stk, so we have free good apps now
<stk> cases like Dong Nguyen were an extreme case of dumb luck
<stk> was*
<stk> in mobile, serious companies don't do app with banner ads
<MrTuxHdb> stk: nope
<MrTuxHdb> did you used Money Lover apps?
<stk> they will do "included ad" like Facebook fanpage or promoted posts
<MrTuxHdb> it's very good with ads
<stk> how much did the owner raise in Series A funding?
<MrTuxHdb> and it's made by VN team
<stk> series A, how much?
<MrTuxHdb> ok :)
<CoconutCrab> that is a billions dollar market you are talking about :3
 * MrTuxHdb i just think we can make money when making android apps
<stk> some money
<CoconutCrab> some alright
<stk> no series A is no nothing
<stk> well, of course there are exceptions here and there all the times
<stk> but for me, I wouldn't believe that some dumb luck would fall from the sky
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> misfortunes do fall from the sky all the times though
<stk> So generally speaking in mobile market, the game is rather simple: Either you get millions of users, or very successful with fundraising, otherwise, you would be doomed
<stk> or trying to stay alive day in day out
<CoconutCrab> so.. importing cheap chinese goods to sell to our population is a better choice?
<stk> go go VNG!
<CoconutCrab> I have heard there is a big demand for Cubie
<stk> hey their slogan sounds good
<CoconutCrab> like, there is a dude who is a Cubie-mania
<CoconutCrab> buying dozens of them to do sumthing
<stk> "phat trien Internet de thay doi cuoc song nguoi Viet Nam"
<stk> I saw the exactly same slogan in Mandarin on the front door of Tencent HQ in Shenzhen
<CoconutCrab> cubie
<stk> Develop the [blah blah blah] to make a better [blah blah blah] for China [blah blah blah]
<stk> CoconutCrab: uh huh
 * CoconutCrab cố sống day in day out
<CoconutCrab> sad
<CoconutCrab> but hey, this one is fun
<CoconutCrab> https://www.fpcomplete.com/school/advanced-haskell/beautiful-concurrency
<SuperLuserv3> [ Beautiful Concurrency - School of Haskell | FP Complete ] - www.fpcomplete.com
<MrTuxHdb> fp and haskell again
<MrTuxHdb> too much for sysadmin
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> Mai_Truong: but it's nice thing you maybe want to learn
<stk> abomination
<Mai_Truong> MrTuxHdb, you mean Haskell
<Mai_Truong> I've heard a lot about it
<MrTuxHdb> yep
<Mai_Truong> maybe someday I'll give it a try
 * CoconutCrab bò bò đi nhai crap
<stk> CoconutCrap
 * stk is no longer a teenager
 * stk feel sad
 * stk go back into the box of shame
<stk> http://www.livinlively.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/box-of-shame.jpg
<MrTuxHdb> and after 3 years, you can talk about "How to Linux and Haskell ruined my life"?"[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[4~
<MrTuxHdb> 
<MrTuxHdb> 
<MrTuxHdb> Mai_Truong: ^
<MrTuxHdb> bad internet :(
<Mai_Truong> cái ^ nghĩa là gì ạ?
<MrTuxHdb> Mai_Truong: nhìn theo hướng mũi tên thôi :D
<CoconutCrab> look up
<CoconutCrab>  <-- look me
<CoconutCrab> ----> "look at the time"
<CoconutCrab>  ↓ something bad will happen below
 * electr0n__ bad?
<electr0n__> hmm
<stk> electr0n__: ypu
<stk> yup
<CoconutCrab>  ↑ I warned you up there
 * electr0n__ withdraw into my lonely shell :(
<stk> thôi làm việc dây
<stk> đây*
<stk> nite nite all
<stk> vụ ngày mai mình sẽ chọn quán và thời gian rồi báo sau
<stk> CoconutCrab: I so need to hold my mouth from speaking French tomorrow
<CoconutCrab>  at least don't sing
<stk> otherwise, I will keep repeating de sang de sang de sang
<stk> sing huh
<stk> sous le pont mirabeau... de sang....
<stk> hue hue hue
<lewtds> Mai_Truong: nếu thích code mobile app thì theo ios ý, better tooling, documentation, cộng đồng, userbase and everything
<Mai_Truong> uhm
<Mai_Truong> để xem
<Mai_Truong> nếu mốt thích linux, và ủng hộ Android
<Mai_Truong> kiểu iOS ko có nhiều freedom, Android customize đc nhiều hơn
<Mai_Truong> thì có thể làm android
<MrTuxHdb> wait, she's CS student not SE student :)
<Mai_Truong> nhưng mấy cái này thì nếu muốn làm thì học thôi mà
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: CS thì cũng k thể xa rời thực tế được ; )
<Mai_Truong> I think there are people who can do both iOS and android?
<stk> nope
<CoconutCrab> again, no one cares about my stuff
<CoconutCrab> sad
 * CoconutCrab chui vào xó
<stk> possibility: yes
<Mai_Truong> yeah CS but I don't plan to study all the theoretical things, I'm more into making commercial producs
<stk> but, there is "no best of both worlds"
<lewtds> sure, it's not much different from doing native desktop apps with traditional GUI toolkits. Just take some getting used to.
<lewtds> takes(
<lewtds> *
<stk> like that err Miley Cyrus
 * lewtds probes Mai_Truong
<lewtds> music lover?
<lewtds> lol Job-C, nice one, CoconutCrab
 * CoconutCrab chui vào chăn
<Mai_Truong> thôi tối rồi , em out ạ. Gnite mọi người :)
#ubuntu-vn 2016-08-25
<CandyCrab> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/new-attack-can-pluck-secrets-from-1-of-https-traffic-affects-top-sites/
